# Sticky  How about a Tudor Black Bay photo thread? I'll start



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice shots Citjet!





















My addition.


----------



## bburnzz (Oct 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jxavier (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## matt74 (Jul 9, 2012)

.


----------



## truep287 (Mar 8, 2014)

Just got this!


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

A couple from me. First, more of a studio shot (if you will):









What I love about the BB red is how the hands glint in the light. Not a fabulous picture of what I'm talking about, but it captures it. Along with the cool dial distortion from the curved crystal:









And lastly, a macro shot of the crown. Macro can be unforgiving as it shows all the minutest signs of wear.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> And lastly, a macro shot of the crown. Macro can be unforgiving as it shows all the minutest signs of wear.


I feel like a Black Bay is one of the few watches where I could handle noticeable case wear. As much as I like the contrast of a pristine case with the faux-aged strap, dial, and bezel, the fact is that this is indeed meant to be a vintage-y look. Actual wear blends in well with faux-wear -- a roughed-up look actually works here.


----------



## matt74 (Jul 9, 2012)

.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Replaced the bracelet with a £20 leather!


----------



## JJonliap09 (Jul 22, 2015)

Enjoy 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

the "One"


----------



## thehighwayjazz (Apr 18, 2014)

Stelyos said:


> the "One"


Add insult to injury . 
Absolutely perfect timepiece. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)

Stelyos said:


> the "One"


THAT is really sweet!


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## legaser (May 4, 2013)

The magnificient BB with its modded counterpart
Modded the Seiko myself then went for the real thing and never looked back


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

legaser said:


> The magnificient BB with its modded counterpart
> Modded the Seiko myself then went for the real thing and never looked back
> 
> View attachment 5412314


Did the same thing! Modded my SKX009 and then got a BBB.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## sickened1 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

I had a thought, or rather a question. Has anyone tried their BB on a rubber strap yet? Thoughts/ pics?


----------



## donmendigo (Jul 29, 2014)

New acquisition


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys, I am thinking... black bay red or something else... more or less 2000€... quality Tudor black bay is good? I never have Tudor again... only omega and Seiko please help 

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Here is mine, probably my most worn watch.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Stelyos said:


> the "One"


That is sooo special!


----------



## live1 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Chase16 (Oct 11, 2011)

Maybe one day I can contribute to this post! Really nice watches fellows!!!


----------



## Dwayne Touchette (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi! Tudor on the moon!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

legaser said:


> The magnificient BB with its modded counterpart
> Modded the Seiko myself then went for the real thing and never looked back
> 
> View attachment 5412314


Wow, good job on the mod!!! That looks brilliant! And congrats on the real thing obviously


----------



## PsychoKandy (Sep 7, 2014)

Mine says hi


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

I have never been able to see the dark chocolate, is it just my eye? (only got one which works).


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Longjean said:


> I have never been able to see the dark chocolate, is it just my eye? (only got one which works).


It's a very very dark brown dial. In most light it appears pretty much black, but it's not 100% black. This picture kinda shows it, though the difference shows up more in natural light / sunlight.


----------



## k1ckstand (May 14, 2015)

Longjean said:


> I have never been able to see the dark chocolate, is it just my eye? (only got one which works).


The mystery is what makes it so intriguing.


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

The whole watch changes constantly with the changing light. It keeps surprising me


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Mine gets worn the most out of my collection. It gets worn about five times as much as my Rolex Submariner.



fordy964 said:


> Here is mine, probably my most worn watch.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Mis peso dos...

I find the BB very photogenic, one of my favourite to shoot.


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

The best way IMO to enjoy this freakin nice watch - on its original NATO.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## live1 (May 4, 2015)

fastfras said:


> Mis peso dos...
> 
> I find the BB very photogenic, one of my favourite to shoot.










this black black bay is getting released on Friday to ads I think


----------



## Ironman140.6 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll play.


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## bburnzz (Oct 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Pure definition of "Classic". Congratulations to you.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank Ya!


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Ohh Yeaaaa, a perfect shot.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Here's a few:


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

mesaboogie18 said:


> Here's a few:
> 
> View attachment 5653873
> 
> ...


Stunning! I've been looking for a watch for my wedding next year for about £1k that's a bit dressier than my standard chunky divers, but this has me hooked!!

Looks so good on all strap combos (not a massive bracelet fan, but love it on vintage leathers and the blue nato it comes with). And I really think you could wear it in dressy situations... I REALLY need to go and try one of these on in an AD, as all the different strap combos here just show it off even better.

Personally I'd take one of these over a Rolly anyday, even if the cost was the same.

For those that have them, is there any noticeable rotor noise on the movements?


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Crezo said:


> Stunning! I've been looking for a watch for my wedding next year for about £1k that's a bit dressier than my standard chunky divers, but this has me hooked!!
> 
> Looks so good on all strap combos (not a massive bracelet fan, but love it on vintage leathers and the blue nato it comes with). And I really think you could wear it in dressy situations... I REALLY need to go and try one of these on in an AD, as all the different strap combos here just show it off even better.
> 
> ...


Thanks! It really is a versatile watch. Looks good on many different straps and can be worn casual or dressy. It was perfect for my wedding day as our wedding colors were shades of blue. I can't hear or feel the rotor on mine at all.


----------



## Krsants (Sep 26, 2014)

Some shots of mine! I enjoy trying to capture the dome of the crystal when I shoot it. I love this watch.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

mesaboogie18 said:


> Thanks! It really is a versatile watch. Looks good on many different straps and can be worn casual or dressy. It was perfect for my wedding day as our wedding colors were shades of blue. I can't hear or feel the rotor on mine at all.


Brilliant, thanks for letting me know. Most of my watches are micro brands and use miyotas and the rotor noise drives me mad on some of them. Having never owned an eta I was wondering how the rotors were in comparison, that was the answer I was hoping for thanks


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Crezo said:


> Brilliant, thanks for letting me know. Most of my watches are micro brands and use miyotas and the rotor noise drives me mad on some of them. Having never owned an eta I was wondering how the rotors were in comparison, that was the answer I was hoping for thanks


I owned a bunch of micro brands as well before I bought the BB. I sold all of them to help fund the BB and it was worth it. The Miyota is definitely noisy.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

mesaboogie18 said:


> I owned a bunch of micro brands as well before I bought the BB. I sold all of them to help fund the BB and it was worth it. The Miyota is definitely noisy.


Yeah they drive me mad on most watches, it's ALMOST silent on my CH8 though but not quite.

I've got a few I could flip, but my CH8 and Prometheus PIRAHNA I just can't part with.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I'll play too.....


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

In its natural element. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

I love that blue bezel one guys!


----------



## AntFarm (Aug 11, 2011)

I picked up a 3d nato for my BB and it looks fantastic and feels great...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Here's mine, picked up yesterday...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

The new guy :


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

That new Tudor Black Bay Black is my new favorite modern Tudor. Well done!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

godfather0917 said:


> The new guy :
> View attachment 5688570


That was quick! They've only been out a few days haven't they?


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Crezo said:


> That was quick! They've only been out a few days haven't they?


Yesterday was the first day and each AD was only given one initially with more to follow next week. I got the one in Chicago.


----------



## jhericurls (Nov 23, 2013)

godfather0917 said:


> The new guy


Holy moly that looks good


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

fastfras said:


> Mis peso dos...
> 
> I find the BB very photogenic, one of my favourite to shoot.


Beautiful pictures. That's the first time I've seen a BBR on a Bond NATO, but the first thing that occurred to me, is that someone should make a black, red, and gold "Bond" NATO specifically for the BBR. Here I've Photoshopped one of your pics:


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

So so so much nicer in the flesh than I expected!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey I will play!










Looking for brown leather straps suggestions too guys


----------



## Virgilv (Sep 16, 2012)

Just picked up today. Tough decision between Red, Blue and New Black. All are beautiful and have their merits!


----------



## Virgilv (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking for texture and think I found it...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

One of my favorite watches. Just love it.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

The Black Bay Red has something the other two models don't have, look at that red glow on the center of the dial complementing the red bezel and crown ring.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Just got the black version yesterday.


----------



## chuckaroo (Aug 14, 2014)

Fall NATO.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

mesaboogie18 said:


> Here's a few:
> 
> View attachment 5653993


What kind of soup is that? My mouth is watering just looking at the picture  looks spicy and hot (temperature). Do I see a watch in that picture? hehe.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

A new pic today, not nearly as good as some of the others posted here recently.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome pics!


jopex said:


> One of my favorite watches. Just love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm in two minds about which option to go for, thinking I'm pretty much sold on the blue, but I love the vintage dial.

Does anyone know if you can buy the bezels or bezel inserts separately? Just tried a quick bodge of a vintage coloured dial on the blue and love the look.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just landed new BB


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

jopex said:


> One of my favorite watches. Just love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing strap... what is this? leather nato? an entire photo if you can... from strap...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

It's a 22/18 leather strap. Works well with stock deployment clasp.

I only have this picture at the moment:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

jopex said:


> It's a 22/18 leather strap. Works well with stock deployment clasp.
> 
> I only have this picture at the moment:
> 
> ...


Thank you!! Great choice!! You are the man 

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Switched to the NATO strap


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

everestx said:


> Switched to the NATO strap
> 
> View attachment 5725138


Me too. Completely different look and feel.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

kelt said:


> The Black Bay Red has something the other two models don't have, look at that red glow on the center of the dial complementing the red bezel and crown ring.


Ive never seen that mentioned in any if the write ups or reviews, very nice


----------



## psbero (Sep 26, 2014)

I was set on the Blue, and then the Black version came out. Instantly I knew the Black was the version for me. Then I see photos like this of the Red and feel like I'm about to make a terrible mistake...
Absolutely stunning.



jopex said:


> One of my favorite watches. Just love it.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Loving this Black Kevlar Strap combo!!!


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

rockin'ron said:


> Loving this Black Kevlar Strap combo!!!


What Kevlar strap is it? Looks great


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

JDBCN said:


> What Kevlar strap is it? Looks great


Thanks!!! I'm really diggin this combo!!!
It's a B & R Bands Black Kevlar Strap with White Stitching:
Black Kevlar White-stitch Vintage BR Tang 22mm Watch Band


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

rockin'ron said:


> Thanks!!! I'm really diggin this combo!!!
> It's a B & R Bands Black Kevlar Strap with White Stitching:
> Black Kevlar White-stitch Vintage BR Tang 22mm Watch Band


You really should post the BBB picture from here (above) on your website instead of the stock strap pic.


----------



## crocker7 (Mar 14, 2011)

Giggo - That's a great strap. Where can I get it?


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

jopex said:


> It's a 22/18 leather strap. Works well with stock deployment clasp.
> 
> I only have this picture at the moment:
> 
> ...


Can you share the brand of the strap or where you bought it?


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

larryganz said:


> Can you share the brand of the strap or where you bought it?


Sure thing Larry. I'll try to search my ebay history tomorrow for a seller. Can't find it over iphone right now.

Got the new strap today btw.  
Made by Texan.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Switched to the only 22mm strap I could find in my stockpile. Bulang and Sons has a quite a few pictures of this watch with their straps that are gorgeous. I'm off to find one that is more suitable.


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

This is mine blue on a suede italian leather custom strap made from a friend..










Where i can find the Tudor deployant? And how much about cost?

Thanks 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Some I took for the review:

























































​


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

larryganz said:


> Can you share the brand of the strap or where you bought it?


Found it. Seller rgartifacts from ebay. I can't find the strap right now at his shop. Maybe you can send him PM. 
It's the same strap as this one only in brown:
Cinturino in Cuoio Pelle Bordeaux 20 22 mm Burgundy Leather Strap | eBay

And to go back to topic, one more BB pic:


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Littlecheese said:


> This is mine blue on a suede italian leather custom strap made from a friend..


I hope it's made from a cow, by a friend.  

Not picking on you, it's just that English has too many prepositions that mean almost, but not quite, the same thing.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

jopex said:


> Sure thing Larry. I'll try to search my ebay history tomorrow for a seller. Can't find it over iphone right now.
> 
> Got the new strap today btw.
> Made by Texan.
> ...


Gorgeous strap! And glad to see I'm not the only one who is on these forums whilst on the lav


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> I hope it's made from a cow, by a friend.
> 
> Not picking on you, it's just that English has too many prepositions that mean almost, but not quite, the same thing.


Ahhahhahahaha yes!!!! 

Is from a cow!!! Not from a friend...!
Sorry for bad english!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Love the BBB on my Brown Vintage Racing Strap!!!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

rockin'ron said:


> Love the BBB on my Brown Vintage Racing Strap!!!


Nice!! I don't think it's actually possible for this watch to look bad on any strap, it just seems to.work.with everything!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

jopex said:


> Found it. Seller rgartifacts from ebay. I can't find the strap right now at his shop. Maybe you can send him PM.
> It's the same strap as this one only in brown:
> Cinturino in Cuoio Pelle Bordeaux 20 22 mm Burgundy Leather Strap | eBay


What model or color should I ask for if I were to want to order one?


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

larryganz said:


> What model or color should I ask for if I were to want to order one?


You can send that link that I've pasted and ask for the brown one. Or just link my picture. Not sure what was the exact color in italian but there were just two available. Brown and burgundy. I got both of them but burgundy is more purple in color and doesn't match BB that much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> I hope it's made from a cow, by a friend.
> 
> Not picking on you, it's just that English has too many prepositions that mean almost, but not quite, the same thing.


What littlecheese wrote really give the words "manmade hide" a whole different meaning eh? 

Jokes aside that strap does look good!

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Crezo said:


> Nice!! I don't think it's actually possible for this watch to look bad on any strap, it just seems to.work.with everything!


Totally agree with you!!!!


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

^ Killer combo.


----------



## Mescalito (Feb 26, 2008)

everestx said:


> Switched to the only 22mm strap I could find in my stockpile. Bulang and Sons has a quite a few pictures of this watch with their straps that are gorgeous. I'm off to find one that is more suitable.
> 
> View attachment 5755898


I'd like to see the BBB with a black alligato-strap


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 5788170


Love the matching he-bands


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Mescalito said:


> I'd like to see the BBB with a black alligato-strap


Technically they are all a BBB - Blue, Burgandy, Black


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

larryganz said:


> Technically they are all a BBB - Blue, Burgandy, Black


LOL!!!!

R = red
B = blue
N = black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

jopex said:


> ^ Killer combo.





Crezo said:


> Love the matching he-bands


Thanks, guys!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Black Bay black


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

crocker7 said:


> Giggo - That's a great strap. Where can I get it?


Which one?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice bracelet!



mesaboogie18 said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> View attachment 5811818


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

jopex said:


> One of my favorite watches. Just love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

............


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Me too Mike. It fits me so well..


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

mesaboogie18 said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> View attachment 5811818


Brilliant strap. Looks nicer than the OEM one.


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

The BB's are built like tanks...I love 'em.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

dantan said:


> Nice bracelet!





Tempusfugitus said:


> Brilliant strap. Looks nicer than the OEM one.


Thanks, guys! The Strapcode is a great bracelet and matches the Black Bay vey well. It's obviously not on the same level of fit and finish as the Tudor OEM, but for the money, you can't beat it.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Sensational photos and beautiful Bracelet, Daniel. I reckon that I shall be ordering it from Strapcode. Thanks!


----------



## GrandAnimus (Oct 28, 2015)

how abut some black and white.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks to Daniel (mesaboogie), I have now ordered that same Bracelet from Strapcode at WUS' discounted price. Very excited!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

mesaboogie18 said:


> Thanks, guys! The Strapcode is a great bracelet and matches the Black Bay vey well. It's obviously not on the same level of fit and finish as the Tudor OEM, but for the money, you can't beat it.
> 
> View attachment 5822314
> 
> View attachment 5822338


Did you get the 22/20 or the 22/18?


----------



## blenng83 (Mar 18, 2013)

Burgundy overload! And check out that crown!


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> Did you get the 22/20 or the 22/18?


I got the 22/18 so that it would taper similarly to the OEM.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

dantan said:


> Thanks to Daniel (mesaboogie), I have now ordered that same Bracelet from Strapcode at WUS' discounted price. Very excited!


Make sure to post a pic and please give your impressions when it arrives!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I shall do, for sure! 



mesaboogie18 said:


> Make sure to post a pic and please give your impressions when it arrives!


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)

~[/URL

~[URL=http://s167.photobucket.com/user/dank_019/media/159A0944-2_zpsxiskg0r3.jpg.html][/URL

[URL=http://s167.photobucket.com/user/dank_019/media/159A0433_zpsgpomizav.jpg.html]


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

citjet said:


> [/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> Great picture!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

A quick pose


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

Mine


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Love this damn thing


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Admiring the BB


----------



## Brunik (Apr 28, 2015)

mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 5844690


Just beautiful mate...

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Brunik said:


> Just beautiful mate...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris E6 mediante Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Black Bay Black


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

My order turned up today at Hamilton and Inches Edinburgh. Now on my wrist


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

Two weeks after first trying it on, today I caved in and acquired. My AD received three BBBs in their first batch, which sold out promptly, and four more arrived yesterday. It's simply a fantastic piece, and I'm delighted to have it.


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

Leekster... where is that dark brown leather strap from with the lighter stitching on the edges? Looks great.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Fall colors..  









I should pick up the black bezel to swap from time to time. Anyone knows if it's available for purchase at the ad?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

avusblue said:


> Two weeks after first trying it on, today I caved in and acquired. My AD received three BBBs in their first batch, which sold out promptly, and four more arrived yesterday. It's simply a fantastic piece, and I'm delighted to have it.


Looks great! My dealer sold out the first 2 shipments even I placed an order as soon as I saw the release photo.

I was going hoping to pick up a SubC plus a black Blackbay on last Friday but they still could get enough BB to fulfill the last order.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

jopex said:


> Fall colors..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pic.

This is exactly what I'm wondering. If you can by the bezels relatively decently priced, I'd definitely go for the black as it's dial looks great on the blue bezel, if not I'm.in for the blue


----------



## Sharky (Feb 19, 2006)

MJC_2335 by mcridland, on Flickr

Mark


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Wearing mine tonight at dinner, watching Broncos vs Cheesesticks on NFL football...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

My new Black Bay Black - to go alongside my Black Bay Blue (as well as my Sub Ceramic)


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

I picked up my BBB last night from my AD. Went back and forth between this and the blue Pelagos for a long time, but I just couldn't pass up the classic design and navy bezel that's reminiscent of the old Tudor Subs. This is my first Rolex/Tudor purchase and certainly won't be my last. Very excited to join the club and I look forward to hanging around these forums more!


----------



## Kal El (Nov 9, 2014)

oh man.. this is like watching p***


----------



## Noah Gauthier (Jul 29, 2014)

New BB Blue I picked up last week from fellow WUS member. Love it on a $10 black nato. Plan on buying more natos to swap everyday/week. Bracelet is good too, little heavy and clunky for everyday wear at a desk though. Changing the bracelet isn't a fun task though....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

BBB on a B & R Bands Rowdy Horween Strap!!!










Rowdy Brown Horween Self-stitch 22mm Watch Band | BandRBands


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Noah Gauthier said:


> Changing the bracelet isn't a fun task though....


The video in this post here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/how-...dlink-60-seconds-less-936031.html#post6941387
helped me tremendously for learning the trick to changing the bracelet out.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Tudor with a blue stripped blazer seems like a great combination.


----------



## Noah Gauthier (Jul 29, 2014)

Glare from your comp screen makes the hands look blue. Wouldn't that be sick?! 



Will3020 said:


> Tudor with a blue stripped blazer seems like a great combination.


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Noah Gauthier said:


> Glare from your comp screen makes the hands look blue. Wouldn't that be sick?!


My thoughts exactly. Looks so cool


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Noah Gauthier said:


> Glare from your comp screen makes the hands look blue. Wouldn't that be sick?!


 that would something ! Hopefully Tudor takes notes on that suggestion.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Finally have something worthy of sharing. Here's my first photos of my new Black Bay. Been saving up for this watch for years. Glad to finally have one


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

xxjorelxx said:


> Finally have something worthy of sharing. Here's my first photos of my new Black Bay. Been saving up for this watch for years. Glad to finally have one
> 
> View attachment 5909010
> View attachment 5909034


Congrats!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Been wearing mine on a timefactors nato.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

jswing said:


> Been wearing mine on a timefactors nato.


Stands out beautifully on that black nato.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Just bought this one off ebay.......


----------



## sco77w (Nov 6, 2015)

Heres mine


----------



## Chuka (Dec 20, 2011)

Simple photo, but that's all you need with a BB


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

^^^ I agree Chuka! Simple photos do them justice...


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

Omega, O-schmega:


----------



## Sublime (Sep 15, 2011)

avusblue said:


> Omega, O-schmega:


hahaha love it


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Chuka said:


> Simple photo, but that's all you need with a BB


So true!


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Black


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Some great pics here.


----------



## GrandAnimus (Oct 28, 2015)

Looking good on the strap!


----------



## metatime (Dec 27, 2010)

One more here...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

Lovin' my BBB! It's the blonde bombshell of watches:


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

avusblue said:


> Lovin' my BBB! It's the blonde bombshell of watches:


The triple B designation is reserved for the Blue dial. Yours is a BBN - noir


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> The triple B designation is reserved for the Blue dial. Yours is a BBN - noir


That is correct. I've seen quite a few people using the "BBB" monicker for their black BB. We know what the real BBB is though 

79220*R*- Black Bay Red
79220*B*- Black Bay Blue (BBB)
79220*N*- Black Bay Noir (BBN)


----------



## Jackson Filth (Jan 7, 2012)

mesaboogie18 said:


> That is correct. I've seen quite a few people using the "BBB" monicker for their black BB. We know what the real BBB is though
> 
> 79220*R*- Black Bay Red
> 79220*B*- Black Bay Blue (BBB)
> 79220*N*- Black Bay Noir (BBN)


embrasser les francais

rouge, bleu, noir


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Just got the strapcode straight end oyster today, I like it!


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

This is what happens when I am left all alone in the optometrist's office. 

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

jswing said:


> Just got the strapcode straight end oyster today, I like it!


Looks great! Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Giggo said:


> This is what happens when I am left all alone in the optometrist's office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

The black is by far my favorite. That hint of red under the pearl just takes it to another level IMO. I've been trying to decide on a second hand (but mint) ETA Pelagos, or a new Black Bay Black, but I'm still not 100% sure either way.


rojakman said:


>


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

Its-an-addiction said:


> The black is by far my favorite. That hint of red under the pearl just takes it to another level IMO. I've been trying to decide on a second hand (but mint) ETA Pelagos, or a new Black Bay Black, but I'm still not 100% sure either way.


Why do you like the red triangle so much? Don't you think the triangle on the Red or Blue is more elegant?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

My Bracelet from Strapcode has arrived but it has not yet been fitted to my BBB.


----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

JDBCN said:


> Why do you like the red triangle so much? Don't you think the triangle on the Red or Blue is more elegant?


Yeah it is more elegant without it, but I like the small dash of sportiness that it adds.

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## sco77w (Nov 6, 2015)

Will3020 said:


> I think I'll play too.....


I complained when mine came in this box thinking it was the wrong box and they sent me one of the glossy black piano ones out too.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

sco77w said:


> I complained when mine came in this box thinking it was the wrong box and they sent me one of the glossy black piano ones out too.


Mine came in the same box as yours above, and it was purchased from an AD.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice! I am going to get my Distressed Leather changed over tomorrow to the Strapcode Bracelet (which you kindly assisted with). I shall post pictures next week. 



mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 6060938


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Dressed down on it's Nato for a bit of a change.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Blue-Black


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Btw, that's a Blue Black Bay, not a Black Black Bay :-D


----------



## Noah Gauthier (Jul 29, 2014)

I like this puppy on a nato. I find the bracelet uncomfortable and heavy! There's a time and a place, and all day in a computer is not it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Noah Gauthier said:


> I like this puppy on a nato. I find the bracelet uncomfortable and heavy! There's a time and a place, and all day in a computer is not it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, I like it best on nato.


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Noah Gauthier (Jul 29, 2014)

Where'd you get that wood bracelet from?



jopex said:


> Found it. Seller rgartifacts from ebay. I can't find the strap right now at his shop. Maybe you can send him PM.
> It's the same strap as this one only in brown:
> Cinturino in Cuoio Pelle Bordeaux 20 22 mm Burgundy Leather Strap | eBay
> 
> And to go back to topic, one more BB pic:


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I freaking love this watch


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

I pulled the trigger on a Black Bay. Should be here in a week or so.


----------



## legaser (May 4, 2013)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

legaser said:


> View attachment 6160634


I wonder if I can mod my SKX173 to look like my Black Bay Red? I wouldn't even know where to start for parts (but I have a good watchmaker).


----------



## legaser (May 4, 2013)

The parts for this mod came from Dagaz but Yobokies also has them.
For the BB you will need the dial, hands, chapter ring and the red bezel insert.
A watchmaker should no problem putting the whole thing together



larryganz said:


> I wonder if I can mod my SKX173 to look like my Black Bay Red? I wouldn't even know where to start for parts (but I have a good watchmaker).


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

legaser said:


> The parts for this mod came from Dagaz but Yobokies also has them.
> For the BB you will need the dial, hands, chapter ring and the red bezel insert.
> A watchmaker should no problem putting the whole thing together


I don't see why it's "OkAY" to make a copy of a BB but the Rolex copies are blasphemy.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hands90 said:


> I don't see why it's "OkAY" to make a copy of a BB but the Rolex copies are blasphemy.


There is no copyright infringement in the seiko/Tudor BB picture. There is nothing in the Seiko that is marked 'Tudor'. It is obvious where the style cues came from however. Where a problem arises is where a counterfeit is actually branded 'Rolex' when there is not a part on the watch that actually came from Rolex. Believe you me........there are PLENTY of watches out there that 'copy' the Rolex Submariner, but are NOT branded 'Rolex'


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Is it wrong to start ordering straps before the watch has even shipped?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Back to BB photos


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

ReinhardSA said:


> Is it wrong to start ordering straps before the watch has even shipped?


I thought it was wrong not to.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

jswing said:


> I thought it was wrong not to.


lol, I like how you think.


----------



## ajstephe (Aug 29, 2010)

Picked mine up a couple of days ago. Not sure which strap to go with though. Original Vintage leather, Nato or Perlon?
View attachment 6180818
View attachment 6180826


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 6183178
> 
> View attachment 6183186


This looks great! Where did you get that strap? I have been looking for a good leather strap to use with my BBB


----------



## Ironman140.6 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Just got this pre-owned
Wow it is like new. Really amazing.

I wore the bracelet for a day and I love this nato.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Hands90 said:


> Just got this pre-owned
> Wow it is like new. Really amazing.
> 
> I wore the bracelet for a day and I love this nato.
> View attachment 6194321


Did you have any trouble removing the bracelet?


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

ReinhardSA said:


> Is it wrong to start ordering straps before the watch has even shipped?


Do it all the time...


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

NewDorpNY said:


> This looks great! Where did you get that strap? I have been looking for a good leather strap to use with my BBB


Thanks! I got it from Crown & Buckle. It's called the Shipyard. It's been discontinued though. They do have similar straps from time to time. I would suggest looking at Bandrbands. They make great straps in a variety of styles and lengths and they are priced very reasonably.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yup. I just keep saving photos from this thread into my "Black Bay" folder. On the plus side, my Doxa sold. Getting closer...


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

ReinhardSA said:


> Did you have any trouble removing the bracelet?


For anyone that's going to frequently change straps on the BB (or a Rolex Sub) I highly recommend one of these:

Horofix Watch Bracelet Band Pliers Spring Bar Compressor Tool

It has the narrow 1mm forks that fits Rolex and Tudor bracelets. It's not cheap, but it saves a lot of wear and tear on the lugs.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

jswing said:


> For anyone that's going to frequently change straps on the BB (or a Rolex Sub) I highly recommend one of these:
> 
> Horofix Watch Bracelet Band Pliers Spring Bar Compressor Tool
> 
> It has the narrow 1mm forks that fits Rolex and Tudor bracelets. It's not cheap, but it saves a lot of wear and tear on the lugs.


thanks for the link - didn't know that existed!


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

omega1300 said:


> thanks for the link - didn't know that existed!


You're welcome. I made strap changes on my previous BB and my Sub without the right tool, and it's tough. With this tool it's a breeze. There's also a post on here somewhere from a guy who had success using a pushpin. (complete with video) Wish I could find the link. That's a lot cheaper than this tool! But I already had the tool, so I've never tried the push pins personally.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jswing said:


> You're welcome. I made strap changes on my previous BB and my Sub without the right tool, and it's tough. With this tool it's a breeze. There's also a post on here somewhere from a guy who had success using a pushpin. (complete with video) Wish I could find the link. That's a lot cheaper than this tool! But I already had the tool, so I've never tried the push pins personally.


Yes, I can confirm firsthand that the push pin method works great for removing the bracelet in seconds!! Its a little harder to put it back on, but it still works. It was very hard to do with a simple springbar tool.


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

ReinhardSA said:


> Did you have any trouble removing the bracelet?


No
1. I went very slow and really set aside time to change the strap.
2. You are going to scratch the lug. Mine were already scratched and I added a nice little one. 
3. You can always tape the lugs and remember it's not a race. Go slow.

I kinda want to put the bracelet back on even though I just took it off. Maybe I need 2 black bays.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

jswing said:


> You're welcome. I made strap changes on my previous BB and my Sub without the right tool, and it's tough. With this tool it's a breeze. There's also a post on here somewhere from a guy who had success using a pushpin. (complete with video) Wish I could find the link. That's a lot cheaper than this tool! But I already had the tool, so I've never tried the push pins personally.


Here ya go!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/how-...dlink-60-seconds-less-936031.html#post6941387

The secret is to apply some pressure on the endlink as you release one side of the spring bar. I just swapped off the bracelet last night. Basically I pinched the endlink between my thumb and index finger as the watch rested in my palm. Then, while pulling the endlink outwards (i.e. away from the case), I released one side of the spring bar. The tension from me pulling the endlink outwards prevented the spring bar from seating itself back. Pop the 2nd side and out comes the endlink / bracelet.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Dre said:


> Here ya go!
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/how-...dlink-60-seconds-less-936031.html#post6941387
> 
> The secret is to apply some pressure on the endlink as you release one side of the spring bar. I just swapped off the bracelet last night. Basically I pinched the endlink between my thumb and index finger as the watch rested in my palm. Then, while pulling the endlink outwards (i.e. away from the case), I released one side of the spring bar. The tension from me pulling the endlink outwards prevented the spring bar from seating itself back. Pop the 2nd side and out comes the endlink / bracelet.


Sounds like the way I removed my PO bracelet.


----------



## DrMizzou (May 31, 2010)

My favorite is the red bezel with the distressed leather.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

BBB on Bandrbands Vintage Oak


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Gilt-y as charged officer! 

Ok, I just really wanted to post in this thread!


----------



## Noah Gauthier (Jul 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

This watch looks epic on its _original _bracelet. I'm just not sure about the stock straps. But, man, on that steel oyster, the BB is gen-u-winely a timepiece of legends.


----------



## Noah Gauthier (Jul 29, 2014)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> This watch looks epic on its _original _bracelet. I'm just not sure about the stock straps. But, man, on that steel oyster, the BB is gen-u-winely a timepiece of legends.


The straight-ends oyster won me over. The stock steel bracelet is well made, but too heavy and the clasp digs into my wrists. $70 bracelet from China is lighter, way more comfortable and looks better, IMO. Worth the money.


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Just took this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

That looks so great, Norm


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

This is hands down the best picture that I have ever seen of the Black Bay Red.



Norm S said:


> Just took this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't think that anyone has as many watch straps as you! 



mesaboogie18 said:


> View attachment 6268354


----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

At first I was in love with the Pelagos, then as I saw more and more photos of the Black Bay, the more I liked it. I absolutely love it now, and every colour appeals to me pretty much equally. I'm in the process of picking up a used one now. Thanks to everyone here for sharing their pictures, I appreciate the inspiration. Keep em coming fellas! 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Taking mine out for a spin today


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

xxjorelxx said:


> Taking mine out for a spin today
> View attachment 6271618


Great shot! You must have worn the Bay the day you bought that sweater!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Enjoying the dial


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

mtb2104 said:


> Enjoying the dial


I find myself doing that a lot - I forget to actully check the time...


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Enjoying the dial


Just noticed the "red glow" that often appears around the hubs of the hands on Black Bay photos. Sometimes I wonder, did Tudor paint the bottom of the second hand red to cause this glow?


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

Thanks! You are correct... I actually bought this sweater to match my Black Bay ;-)



omega1300 said:


> Great shot! You must have worn the Bay the day you bought that sweater!


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

xxjorelxx said:


> Thanks! You are correct... I actually bought this sweater to match my Black Bay ;-)


Seems like a solid reason to me!


----------



## Simon G (Jul 11, 2015)

A few highlights of my most photoed watch














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rensupreme (Feb 23, 2013)

^ great shots!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

svorkoetter said:


> Just noticed the "red glow" that often appears around the hubs of the hands on Black Bay photos. Sometimes I wonder, did Tudor paint the bottom of the second hand red to cause this glow?
> 
> View attachment 6272482


JMHO, but I personally think it is just a reflection from the gold hands. Never noticed that effect.....thanks for pointing it out. :-!


----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

Simon G said:


> A few highlights of my most photoed watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That lume shot looks beautiful! I just bought a Black Bay myself, and was a little regretful that I wasn't going to get that impeccable lume like the Pelagos. After seeing more photos though, the lume actually looks like it's not too shabby. Noice.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Simon G said:


> A few highlights of my most photoed watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that last photo!! Where did you get your Natos from?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

That shot with the keyboard is just stellar.

Here's another humble phone shot of the beautiful dial


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

That's a great shot!!


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's my BBR amongst the winter flowers:


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

^ It's interesting how that red looks in different photos. I saw one in a store the other day and it looked darker. I don't know how I'd choose between the red and black, to be honest. I'd need to flip a coin.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Took the BB out for some rare december top down, back road fun today. Record high of 70 in the philly region today.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Strange request, BB WUS dudes, could you post some back-of-the-bracelet shots on the wrist please?


----------



## Simon G (Jul 11, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> Love that last photo!! Where did you get your Natos from?


Thanks 

Those Natos are from here:
https://www.watchgecko.com/nato-zulu-watch-straps

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Simon G said:


> Thanks
> 
> Those Natos are from here:
> https://www.watchgecko.com/nato-zulu-watch-straps
> ...


Thanks for the info!

Keep up the great photography!


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Strange request, BB WUS dudes, could you post some back-of-the-bracelet shots on the wrist please?











Does this help?


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice looking, everyone!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Just a great looking watch.


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 6310042
> 
> Just a great looking watch.


I have the bracelet and every time I see the leather I think about buying a leather strap


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 6310042
> 
> 
> Just a great looking watch.


Nice Shot!


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Hands90 said:


> I have the bracelet and every time I see the leather I think about buying a leather strap


The OEM strap +deployant run a lot of money, I'm thinking about $400. But if I had to do it again I would not hesitate. In addition to its aesthetics it is hands down one of the most comfortable straps I have ever worn. It's also very versatile. It still looks nice under the cuff of a dress shirt at the office. Throw on a burgundy tie or belt and you are ready to go.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Black Bay goes diving. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

92gli said:


> Took the BB out for some rare december top down, back road fun today. Record high of 70 in the philly region today.


Lovely s2000 ap1 and BB black

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Here we are again. 70 degrees in...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Can't stop shooting this beauty 

Modified old leather nato to Tudor system.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

BBB and BBN







BBB and Blue-lagos







BBN







BBB


----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

I could photograph this beauty all day!







Caution: Dangerous curves ahead!


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## jg8888ph1 (Feb 14, 2015)

The BBB with her friends 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Back when I was enjoying sunshine and 80 degree temps. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ToniB (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Quick question to my fellow BB owners. Yesterday, I removed the OEM bracelet and found the SEL's left marks on the case. I'm the only owner, and have worn it exclusively on the bracelet since purchase. Anyone else with a similar experience? Is there any way to avoid this?


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

I posted these pics in the WRUW thread but wanted to share here as well in case anyone was considering a custom made strap. I ordered mine from Steveostraps.com. Great guy to work with and his prices were a lot more reasonable (about $50 a strap) than most other vendors I looked at.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Good looking straps, thanks!! And since I'm here....

You don't know the power of the Dark Side!!


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Quick question to my fellow BB owners. Yesterday, I removed the OEM bracelet and found the SEL's left marks on the case. I'm the only owner, and have worn it exclusively on the bracelet since purchase. Anyone else with a similar experience? Is there any way to avoid this?
> 
> View attachment 6561962
> 
> ...


My experience with 3 different rolexes has been the same.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

asonstuf said:


> My experience with 3 different rolexes has been the same.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Much appreciated, thank you for your comments. At least I know I'm not alone!


----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Quick question to my fellow BB owners. Yesterday, I removed the OEM bracelet and found the SEL's left marks on the case. I'm the only owner, and have worn it exclusively on the bracelet since purchase. Anyone else with a similar experience? Is there any way to avoid this?
> 
> View attachment 6561962
> 
> ...


You could always cut a bit of clear sticky tape to fit in there? But that's not going to help with the damage that's already there, unfortunately.

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok boyz and guils. 
Trade my loved yet seldom worn of late speedy with Norm S. 
All I can say is Off of my dead cold wrist.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Much appreciated, thank you for your comments. At least I know I'm not alone!


Mine has some small marks on as well.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

mrpete said:


> Ok boyz and guils.
> Trade my loved yet seldom worn of late speedy with Norm S.
> All I can say is Off of my dead cold wrist.


Looks fantastic!!


----------



## Mar32 (Dec 27, 2014)

This watch is going to get me in trouble.. I just bought the Pelagos and now I'm wanting to pull trigger on this, someone tell me don't do it haha


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely do it! I have a Pelagos and also the red AND the blue Black Bay.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Mar32 said:


> This watch is going to get me in trouble.. I just bought the Pelagos and now I'm wanting to pull trigger on this, someone tell me don't do it haha


I could tell you not to. But I won't. ha ha ha.


----------



## Mar32 (Dec 27, 2014)

So i went into my local AD today and messed around with the black bay today.. i was blown away, amazing watch! I just bought the pelagos a month ago so I told myself to hold off for now, but I think I will prob add this to the collection sooner or later. I think it would be a perfect companion to the Pelagos! A couple pics...


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds like my experience - one you see it in person, there's no going back!


----------



## chochocho (Jun 4, 2015)

WOW that BBB...


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

A week on the wrist and I can't get enough!!!


----------



## Its-an-addiction (Jun 17, 2015)

chochocho said:


> WOW that BBB...


BBB is the blue one, and the black is BBN (Black Bay Noire).

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Its-an-addiction said:


> BBB is the blue one, and the black is BBN (Black Bay Noire).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


That is correct.

79220B- Blue
79220N- Noir
79220R- Red


----------



## Mar32 (Dec 27, 2014)

Mar32 said:


> So i went into my local AD today and messed around with the black bay today.. i was blown away, amazing watch! I just bought the pelagos a month ago so I told myself to hold off for now, but I think I will prob add this to the collection sooner or later. I think it would be a perfect companion to the Pelagos! A couple pics...


Sooo... I couldn't resist and had to add the Black Bay Black to my collection. I am an addict and need help.. a couple pictures of my newest addition and I swear my last watch of 2016!!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mar32 said:


> Sooo... I couldn't resist and had to add the Black Bay Black to my collection. I am an addict and need help.. a couple pictures of my newest addition and *I swear my last watch of 2016*!!


Congrats!
I said the same thing to my wife every year.... but it never came true 

but so far I think Black Bay could do the job, really


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

Awesome! Congrats...you won't be able to take your eyes off of her.


----------



## jonnymontreal (Feb 15, 2011)

The Red and leather is gorgeous...must get one...


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

Keeping it going! Red triangle style.


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Really an inspirational collection of photographs. Thank you guys


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still loving mine


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Pierre i am (Dec 18, 2015)

With the perfect beige strap (IMO)


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, those shots make me wish I had a blue instead of black! Nice!


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Wow, those shots make me wish I had a blue instead of black! Nice!


Thanks!


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## jaredkanallakan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Love the Black Bay so much I needed two. Here is my Red and Blue


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

My local store has both colours in stock, very tempting.
Red definitely stands out more whilst blue is more traditional.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## miteemike3 (Jul 19, 2012)

Some great pictures posted! This is such a cool, modern piece with a few killer vintage accents! Currently on bracelet, but I think I enjoy the OEM nato a bit more.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Going hunting tomorrow.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Got some interesting reflections off the golden hands of my BB Red the other day.


----------



## AWang (Jan 27, 2007)

The Black Bay is a great watch; I've come close many times to getting one myself but always think the in house movement will be fitted to it soon. Does anyone know when that would happen and if the Black Bay will ever come with a matte ceramic bezel?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

AWang said:


> The Black Bay is a great watch; I've come close many times to getting one myself but always think the in house movement will be fitted to it soon. Does anyone know when that would happen and if the Black Bay will ever come with a matte ceramic bezel?


I think the soonest we're likely to know that sort of info is after Basel 2016. Personally I think creating a BB with an in-house movement is a no-brainer.


----------



## Edward VI (Feb 5, 2016)

As long as I'm here, here is my daily wearer BBN. They will have to pry this watch from my cold, dead wrist.


----------



## tan0116 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just got my BBB and immediately threw it on a blue Isofrane.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Need to get one !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a khaki toxicnato strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

Went to the AD yesterday and had them swap the bracelet for the fabric strap- wow, as much as I really liked the feel of the bracelet, the BB sits and feels even better on the strap!

I nearly put her on a Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO but went Tudor for the first go. I think the Admiralty Grey will really look sharp. Anyway, nice quality strap by Tudor....






Right up there with Omega's NATOs. Hopefully they'll get in the business of selling a wider variety of them.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Need to get one bad!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Great photos - the BB seems to be an incredibly photogenic watch. As an aside - my current watch collection is quite monochrome - the BB Red looks it provides a perfect dash of colour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Bubbas0219 said:


> Went to the AD yesterday and had them swap the bracelet for the fabric strap- wow, as much as I really liked the feel of the bracelet, the BB sits and feels even better on the strap!
> 
> I nearly put her on a Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO but went Tudor for the first go. I think the Admiralty Grey will really look sharp. Anyway, nice quality strap by Tudor....Right up there with Omega's NATOs. Hopefully they'll get in the business of selling a wider variety of them.


Man - I really need to get my Tudor strap on mine - that looks fantastic.


----------



## Tiger-rider (Sep 3, 2013)

I finally join the club.


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

I have recently purchased a Black Bay Black and want to put it on another third party NATO straps... 
I have measure the BB OEM Strap and measures 21mm...but when shop online there is only 20mm and 22mm version straps...
Anyone can tell me what is the strap width in mm I have to order, please?

A pic of my beauty...blaaaack.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

22mm lug width for the Black Bay. Congrats!


----------



## Dwayne Touchette (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice watch everyone!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Relojlover said:


> I'm a proud owner of a Heritage Ranger, and I'm trying to decide between the Black Bay and the Seamaster Planet Ocean. That's a tough decision right there, what do you guys think?


It is tough. Preowned or new? The 8500 PO is pretty thick. Since you are happy with Ranger you might like sticking with Tudor? Black Bay is a nice choice.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Relojlover said:


> I'm a proud owner of a Heritage Ranger, and I'm trying to decide between the Black Bay and the Seamaster Planet Ocean. That's a tough decision right there, what do you guys think?


I slightly prefer both of my Planet Ocean 2500's (one orange bezel, and liquid metal limited edition) to my Black Bay Red. They just have a little better wrist presence and feel a little more outstanding in their field to me, as does my Titanium Planet Ocean 8500 Liquid Metal.

But the BB Red feels as good to me as my 1983 Submariner did (which I sold last year), and I like the vintage look and feel on the Tudor leather strap. It's very light and comfortable on leather, while the PO 2500 feels heavier on the bracelet. I didn't like the looks of the BB Red or Blue on bracelet, but the new black one isn't bad looking on bracelet.

With my PO I like the arrow hands more, I like the subtle date window, I like the combination of brushed sides with polished bevels like jewels, I like the construction and feel of the bracelet, and I like the crown guards. Both PO and BB have great lume, bright and lasts all night.

If you can't find a decent used PO 2500, and you find the PO 8500 to thick or heavy or can't afford the lighter Titanium model, then the Black Bay is a great choice - especially if you want to have the vintage look or don't like a date window.


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

BBN...what else?


----------



## Mar32 (Dec 27, 2014)

BBN for sure!!


----------



## Dwayne Touchette (Oct 3, 2014)

For the cold weather...


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

I love that this thread keeps going with sooo many great shots! All the versions of the Black Bay just look outstanding!


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

I just managed my first solo strap change and happy to report no nicks or scratches to the lugs!!! Here's the BBN on Phoenix's Admiralty Grey NATO. While I prefer the Tudor strap system, the BBN looks great in grey!


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Here we go...


----------



## GiantTortoise (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## JusticeG (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

celicanegrita said:


> I have recently purchased a Black Bay Black and want to put it on another third party NATO straps...
> I have measure the BB OEM Strap and measures 21mm...but when shop online there is only 20mm and 22mm version straps...
> Anyone can tell me what is the strap width in mm I have to order, please?
> 
> ...


The BB has 22mm lugs and works swimmingly with NATO's


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes it's big for a woman's wrist but I Am In Love


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I've tried all the BB colors, Blue, Red and Black. For me, the Black is my favorite iteration. On bracelet, blue is best, leather Red, Black Nato. In all honesty though, any color on any strap is a winner! Great pics y'all!


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Back to ZULU NATO...


----------



## Grypho (Sep 14, 2015)

That lume ...










Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## boaconrp (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a BBN on the way... Can't wait to add mine here!


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

boaconrp said:


> I have a BBN on the way... Can't wait to add mine here!


You will not regreat!

View attachment 7202018


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

My BBB over the last year.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> My BBB over the last year.


Love that strap!


----------



## formatez (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice! Although I prefer blue!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Crezo said:


> Love that strap!


 it's a Colareb


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info, they have some gorgeous straps, and incredibly good prices too.


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

Lovely shots of a great watch!


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

The BB does have very good lume, and the burgundy bezel is simply elegant and beautiful!


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey everyone! New-ish poster and long-time lurker. I've really enjoyed looking at all these pictures and strap options. I am now actively looking for a new-to-me BBB on bracelet and then I can finally join the club!


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Hey everyone! New-ish poster and long-time lurker. I've really enjoyed looking at all these pictures and strap options. I am now actively looking for a new-to-me BBB on bracelet and then I can finally join the club!


Check out Rolexforums; I saw one at a good price in their For Sale section a couple of days ago in blue. I love mine in Red (the model which has one awards):


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

Hey Larryganz, you as an owner of multiple Omega and Rolex time pieces. Where will you place Tudor in the entry luxury brand category? Will you say that the Black Bay represents good value at its price point, and which other options will you say are comparable to the Black Bay? Will you say that the Black Bay is a good investment for those that would love to own a Rolex Sub, but can't afford it? As you know there are many Tudor haters out there, and I've seen this quite a bit amongst Rolex owners, so I just want to hear what you have to say.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

hogwldfltr said:


> Check out Rolexforums; I saw one at a good price in their For Sale section a couple of days ago in blue. I love mine in Red (the model which has one awards):


Man, that looks nice! I waffled between the blue and red, but since this will be my first "real" watch and an everyday wear, I decided to go with something a little more subtle and complimentary to what I have to wear to work.

Thanks for the heads up about the watch on Rolex forums. I think I have seen the one you are talking about. It looks like it's had a rough life thus far - not the original finish, bezel came off and was replaced. I'm hoping to hold out for something in a little better condition in my price range. i just need to be patient. It's not easy for me


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

JonnyBax said:


> Man, that looks nice! I waffled between the blue and red, but since this will be my first "real" watch and an everyday wear, I decided to go with something a little more subtle and complimentary to what I have to wear to work.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about the watch on Rolex forums. I think I have seen the one you are talking about. It looks like it's had a rough life thus far - not the original finish, bezel came off and was replaced. I'm hoping to hold out for something in a little better condition in my price range. i just need to be patient. It's not easy for me


I just noticed the one I was looking at was sold but there is also one BNIB. Good luck with the search; they're great watches.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Relojlover said:


> Hey Larryganz, you as an owner of multiple Omega and Rolex time pieces. Where will you place Tudor in the entry luxury brand category? Will you say that the Black Bay represents good value at its price point, and which other options will you say are comparable to the Black Bay? Will you say that the Black Bay is a good investment for those that would love to own a Rolex Sub, but can't afford it? As you know there are many Tudor haters out there, and I've seen this quite a bit amongst Rolex owners, so I just want to hear what you have to say.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


That's a good question.

In general, I've avoided many other watches that are using generic ETA movements. Maybe because they could be cut off someday from their supply as Swatch reduces the number of ebauches they will sell to other makers each year, and because I wasn't sure that they belonged in anything better than a $400 Hamilton or $600 Chris Ward.

I briefly owned a new Hamilton Khaki for $450 and it wasn't a certified chronometer and had a wide delta between positions, and now it's gone. Then I tried a new Hamilton in Ti PVD coat for $700, and it was also too fast and out of COSC spec and it's now gone. Then I tried a Luminox Mariner for $600 with a Sellita SW200 movement, and it was not a a chronometer and didn't run as tight as I'd like either (+8 sec/day). My Victorinox Dive Master 500 for $800 with ETA 2892-A2 had previously been my best non-Swatch watch with an ETA movement, and it runs any where between +0.3 sec/day to +6.6 sec/day, depending on my activity.

So, for a while I became turned off from watches using a low-end ETA movement. But the Tudor impressed me as being of higher quality build, with good attention to detail, and with a very reputable parent company in charge. The movement on the Tudor is actually well decorated despite being hidden behind a solid case-back, and it's a higher grade movement than what the sub $1K watches from other brands use.

I felt it was every bit as well made as my 1983 Submariner 16800 which I sold a month before I bought the Tudor. The Lume is very bright, and the glow stays bright and readable for a few hours longer than the lume on my 2005 and 2008 Explorer II's. It beats my Omega Seamaster Pro lume, and is on par with that of my Planet Ocean watches.

Plus it's keeping good time - between October 15th when I got it and October 25th, it ran +0.2 sec/day over those 10 days on the wrist. In the most recent 41 days it's lost 40.4 seconds, or -1.0 sec/day. However, it's more accurate on my wrist than on the winder where it seems to lose a little more time. In the previous 16 days that I measured the BBR it ran closer to -0.3 sec/day when I wore it more often. I really only have to adjust the time every other month if I'm wearing it more.

The bracelet is made quite well, and better than the ones on my 1983 Sub or 2005 and 2008 Explorer II, coming in just under my Rolex BLNR or 42mm Explorer II bracelets only for lack of the easy-link or tropic-link (but the clasp is still adjustable to three position unlike my Omega Planet Oceans). On top of that, the Tudor leather deployant strap and clasp is fantastic, and by far my favorite leather strap.

It's more eye catching than my Sub 16800 was, but not on the level of the Hulk in drama. The issue was the Hulk screamed for attention "HEY LOOK AT ME", and the Tudor BB Red has this nice vintage vibe that says, "it's cool, just chillin..."

Lastly, the AskMen.com Watch Snob once said that part of the charm of Tudor is their ability to retain the vintage look and the effort they take to make an ETA 2824 run like an in house movement. He was actually not sure he liked the idea of Tudor making their own movement, which would change the character of the company. I don't agree with that, as long as they don't go crazy like Omega and Rolex and stop being a good value at an achievable price point.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Tudor BBB to be delivered Tuesday! God, that seems like forever to wait. I'm pretty much like a 5 year old waiting for Christmas. My wife says I'm very annoying to be around. Funny, I thought my excitement would be contagious


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is mine ;-)


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great pics CMTFR!!


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

omega1300 said:


> Great pics CMTFR!!


Thank you very much.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Added a bracelet to my Tudor Black Bay Red, in addition to my leather strap, and also modded my Seiko so I'd have a beater black bay clone... Sorry if this offends anyone, blame it on Yobokies b-)


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

larryganz said:


> That's a good question.
> 
> In general, I've avoided many other watches that are using generic ETA movements. Maybe because they could be cut off someday from their supply as Swatch reduces the number of ebauches they will sell to other makers each year, and because I wasn't sure that they belonged in anything better than a $400 Hamilton or $600 Chris Ward.
> 
> ...


Hey Larryganz, you as an owner of multiple Omega and Rolex time pieces. Where will you place Tudor in the entry luxury brand category? Will you say that the Black Bay represents good value at its price point, and which other options will you say are comparable to the Black Bay? Will you say that the Black Bay is a good investment for those that would love to own a Rolex Sub, but can't afford it? As you know there are many Tudor haters out there, and I've seen this quite a bit amongst Rolex owners, so I just want to hear what you have to say.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

CMTFR said:


> Here is mine ;-)


Wow amazing pictures! I really need to stop taking pictures with my phone, as they look hideous compare to these...


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Relojlover said:


> Wow amazing pictures!


Thank you kindly.


----------



## BenE (May 12, 2009)

The only thing that would make the BBN better is if it had lug holes.


----------



## Watchyadoin (Mar 6, 2013)

BenE said:


> The only thing that would make the BBN better is if it had lug holes.


This, even having gotten the hang of swapping bracelet and straps its still a slight pain in the ass.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Relojlover said:


> Hey Larryganz, you as an owner of multiple Omega and Rolex time pieces. Where will you place Tudor in the entry luxury brand category? Will you say that the Black Bay represents good value at its price point, and which other options will you say are comparable to the Black Bay? Will you say that the Black Bay is a good investment for those that would love to own a Rolex Sub, but can't afford it? As you know there are many Tudor haters out there, and I've seen this quite a bit amongst Rolex owners, so I just want to hear what you have to say.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Pretty sure I already answered many of those questions above. I only barely touched on where it stands as entry level luxury or not. I think that it sits above Chris Ward, Hamilton, Victorinox, Tissot, and Longines of comparable design. I'd take it over almost any TAG of any design because of a bias I have, but it's a diver and when I think Luxury watches I'm not picturing a sport watch in my head.

With the highly decorated and tuned up movement it should be among the previous generation Seamaster Pro watches with the 1120 movement that was based on the ETA 2892-A2. Tudor did enough changes to decorate their movement that could have have re-named it like Omega did with the 1120.

I thought it was clear that I thought it was a good value/investment instead of a Sub, because I did that myself. I could afford a Sub, but this was a better value. I wouldn't buy one if it didn't represent good value at it's price point. I wanted to "make nice" with the local AD rather than only ever window shopping there and wasting their time, so I paid $700 more vs grey market to give them my business.

I haven't met the Tudor haters yet. Maybe I've been lucky?


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Back to pictures









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Not too shabby...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfm22 (Oct 19, 2012)

new arrival - we are bonding !:-!


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

Finally got a proper tool to change my strap.. 

Followed an advice from this forum and bought bergeon 6767-f.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Say hello to my first real watch. Introducing, the new-to-me Tudor BBB!!! I am so excited!









My wife was a little skeptical of my new hobby/obsession. But she is amazing and by the time the BBB showed up in the mail today, she had champagne waiting for me to celebrate my first watch.









And one lume shot, just because :-!









And thanks to WUS and some of its wonderful members for helping me through this process.


----------



## aphillipe (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JonnyBax said:


> Say hello to my first real watch. Introducing, the new-to-me Tudor BBB!!! I am so excited!
> 
> My wife was a little skeptical of my new hobby/obsession. But she is amazing and by the time the BBB showed up in the mail today, she had champagne waiting for me to celebrate my first watch.
> 
> ...


I'm thrilled for you, and your wife seems like a real keeper :-!
I don't think you could have picked a better watch for your first, and I speak from a lot of flipper experience in that price range and below.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I'm thrilled for you, and your wife seems like a real keeper :-!
> I don't think you could have picked a better watch for your first, and I speak from a lot of flipper experience in that price range and below.


Thanks Blowfish! She certainly is 

And thanks a lot for answering my seemingly endless stream of questions. This watch will suit my needs perfectly.

Keep posting pics of that Rolex. Still love looking at it |>


----------



## onij (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

In love with mine...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have heard about this combo, and finally get to try it, and it is pretty damn awesome for now! 

Black Bay Black with its original endlinks and Pelagos rubber straps


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> I have heard about this combo, and finally get to try it, and it is pretty damn awesome for now!
> 
> Black Bay Black with its original endlinks and Pelagos rubber straps


Isn't it? I enjoyed the hunt for OEM Tudor BB endlinks and for the Pelagos rubber strap...
Mine says hi on a NOS tropic sport strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onij (Dec 28, 2015)

That's pretty cool BB with Pelagos rubber.
I wonder how the RED would look with that combo.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

I was digging around my strap collection and remembered that I had a black canvas strap. Figured it would look decent on the BB red. Nice casual combination, and super comfortable on the wrist!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

onij said:


> That's pretty cool BB with Pelagos rubber.
> I wonder how the RED would look with that combo.


Can't find any of my pictures right now, but found some online...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The endlink fitting was tight for me... I can't lay the watch flat naturally like I could on the Pelagos... But luckily the contour works for my wrist 

Am using a different polished buckle for comfort and look












THG said:


>


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

ummm...the Pelagos rubber strap fits better (aestheticaly) on the BB black...IMHO.


----------



## njs22 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

mtb2104 said:


> I have heard about this combo, and finally get to try it, and it is pretty damn awesome for now!
> 
> Black Bay Black with its original endlinks and Pelagos rubber straps


Now I kind of want to hunt down a Pelagos rubber strap - that's pretty cool!


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

On the move.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

The pelagos rubber looks nice on the BB, esp. the black. Works with the theme. 

Are the endlinks also from the Pelagos?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

mykii said:


> The pelagos rubber looks nice on the BB, esp. the black. Works with the theme.
> 
> Are the endlinks also from the Pelagos?


Endlinks are from BB... Those from Pelagos are ok but not perfect

These are Pelagos endlinks on the BB..


----------



## Watchyadoin (Mar 6, 2013)

mykii said:


> The pelagos rubber looks nice on the BB, esp. the black. Works with the theme.
> 
> Are the endlinks also from the Pelagos?


I believe the BB endlinks work just fine. I have been meaning to try this combo, looks pretty good and rubber has always been super comfortable to me.


----------



## aphillipe (Sep 6, 2015)

Strap change .... Two thumbs up to Hodinkee this is a perfect combo !


----------



## Edward VI (Feb 5, 2016)

Well, I recently got another daily driver, and today I just couldn't resist snapping a pic of it along with my daily driver BBN:










It was actually the Black Bay's fault that I needed the new ride. My old car didn't have a date display, so I never knew what day it was.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Today, half in the sun and half not.


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

love this thread...


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Tried it on the Nato for a few days. Damn this watch is good looking!


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Playing with app on my phone


----------



## JusticeG (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Seriously, these watches just look good with every strap combo. All you need is a Black Bay and a strap collection.


----------



## buffdudejapan (Aug 10, 2015)

celicanegrita said:


> love this thread...
> 
> View attachment 7440810


What brand of nato is that? looks quality!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

omega1300 said:


> Seriously, these watches just look good with every strap combo. All you need is a Black Bay and a strap collection.


+1, I'm doing it with a vintage Sub+straps now but the BB is better suited to straps as it has a wider lug width and more thickness and greater springbar clearance between case and lugholes. All my 22mm straps bought for BB are useless now.


----------



## BalanceSheet (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

buffdudejapan said:


> What brand of nato is that? looks quality!


www.watchgecko.com


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

I'll have trouble picking a color when the day for me to buy one comes..


----------



## Mar32 (Dec 27, 2014)

Is there a better looking watch? Im not sure there is


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Simplicity + Class + Quality + Sportiness + Vintage Appeal = Tudor Black Bay

What an awesome watch. Love it so much that I bought a blue to go with my red.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Merv said:


> Simplicity + Class + Quality + Sportiness + Vintage Appeal = Tudor Black Bay
> 
> What an awesome watch. Love it so much that I bought a blue to go with my red.
> 
> ...


That's as bad as my having to own a Planet Ocean with orange, black liquid metal, and blue liquid metal bezels...


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

larryganz said:


> That's as bad as my having to own a Planet Ocean with orange, black liquid metal, and blue liquid metal bezels...


Yeah, sometimes I think bit of an oddball move, but then I look down at the watch and I know I made the right decision. Plus, a nice pair for my 2 sons to haggle over in the future.


----------



## Norway (Feb 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Amazing watches guys, but in no way this thread is helping me on choosing my first Tudor! I love the blue Pelagos, but then I come on here and see all these shots and I turn into a kid in a candy shop! Think I'm loosing my marbles!!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Stelyos said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Holy moly! Awesome!



Stelyos said:


>


----------



## Norway (Feb 27, 2011)

Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)

Just got mine Friday. Crappy cellphone pic for now..


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Bluebonnets and Easter on perfect Texas day.


----------



## TurkeyBurger (Mar 4, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Merv said:


> Simplicity + Class + Quality + Sportiness + Vintage Appeal = Tudor Black Bay
> 
> What an awesome watch. Love it so much that I bought a blue to go with my red.


Nice shots! I especially liked this (clipped from one of your photos):


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

svorkoetter said:


> Nice shots! I especially liked this (clipped from one of your photos):
> 
> View attachment 7594594


Thanks. Yes, that was fortunate timing...it caught my eye as well.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie52 (May 19, 2011)




----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

new strap on the block...


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Damn, all three BB colours are amazing. I need to pick-up a red one day; what great watches. I never get tired of looking at pics. Thanks for posting everyone!


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Norway (Feb 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Can now participate in this thread. New incoming for me this week!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Your lighyng is always consistent and diffused. What lights source do you use above your watches?

Very nice.



Ulotny said:


>


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

Not quite the photo quality as many of the others on this thread but, going casual on this beautiful Saturday morning.


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

My Red. Flipping a breitling for a blue.

*
**PLEASE READ THE FORUM RULES. GUN AND KNIFE PHOTOS ARE NOT ALLOWED. **

MODERATOR*


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Tried these on this past week. Just need to figure out which one.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Always bracelet. Buy leather after. SS looks mint on the blue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

DeskDiver009 said:


> Tried these on this past week. Just need to figure out which one.


I bought mine on leather because I loved the look and comfort, and was surprised to find out later that a bracelet retails for $900. You can almost never find the Tudor bracelet with fitted end-links used, and a search turns up nothing for the genuine Tudor bracelet from re-sellers.

So, it would be more cost effective to buy on bracelet and add leather later if that's what you want. They both come with the NATO regardless, but the price difference is only $300 at retail between the BB on leather vs bracelet.


----------



## Letter10 (Dec 27, 2013)

Just bought mine...I never wear bracelets so I went leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Couple more pics...


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Merv said:


> Couple more pics...
> 
> View attachment 7679434
> 
> ...


Great strap on the red.


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

DeskDiver009 said:


> Tried these on this past week. Just need to figure out which one.


Always buy in bracelet, then you could add the leather strap later on. Why? Because is always more expensive to purchase the bracelet afterwards.


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

Stelyos said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a well made dial, markers and hands right there!


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

larryganz said:


> Pretty sure I already answered many of those questions above. I only barely touched on where it stands as entry level luxury or not. I think that it sits above Chris Ward, Hamilton, Victorinox, Tissot, and Longines of comparable design. I'd take it over almost any TAG of any design because of a bias I have, but it's a diver and when I think Luxury watches I'm not picturing a sport watch in my head.
> 
> With the highly decorated and tuned up movement it should be among the previous generation Seamaster Pro watches with the 1120 movement that was based on the ETA 2892-A2. Tudor did enough changes to decorate their movement that could have have re-named it like Omega did with the 1120.
> 
> ...


Thanks I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

New strap for my BBR


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

It's so weird - i'm sitting here with the BB red on my wrist flipping through this thread going "wow what a pretty watch".:-!

Am I crazy or.....?


----------



## buffdudejapan (Aug 10, 2015)

fishoop said:


> It's so weird - i'm sitting here with the BB red on my wrist flipping through this thread going "wow what a pretty watch".:-!
> 
> Am I crazy or.....?


@fishoop you are crazy, but then again I'm sitting here thinking the same thing while looking at my BBN. So I guess we are both crazy


----------



## buffdudejapan (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Man I need to flip by breitling so my red can have the blue brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

buffdudejapan said:


> @fishoop you are crazy, but then again I'm sitting here thinking the same thing while looking at my BBN. So I guess we are both crazy


yes, you're both crazy.






I am of course completely normal. There's a good chance I will be homeless soon. I was happy with these 2 when the black came out (love the black but all 3 is a bit mad) but now there's a bronze, a black, a dark black etc the voices in my head are kicking in.


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Nope. We can't all be crazy. These are the best value in the watch world IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

So... ...I'm just about to wind my company up and return to regular employment. As a result I'll have a chunk of money over which is just a little more than the list price of a new Tudor BBR. It's been over a year since I last bought a new watch. The pre-purchase rationalisation process has begun...


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

anaplian said:


> So... ...I'm just about to wind my company up and return to regular employment. As a result I'll have a chunk of money over which is just a little more than the list price of a new Tudor BBR. It's been over a year since I last bought a new watch. The pre-purchase rationalisation process has begun...


Congrats.


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

if helps...


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Always loved the dial, bezel, indices and especially hands on this watch.. But not crazy about that case. Gonna look through the whole thread and see if anything changes my mind


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Swapped my BBR over to a nice leather nato


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

ffeingol said:


> Swapped my BBR over to a nice leather nato
> 
> View attachment 7722210


Great look


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

thx67 said:


> yes, you're both crazy.
> View attachment 7708282
> I am of course completely normal. There's a good chance I will be homeless soon. I was happy with these 2 when the black came out (love the black but all 3 is a bit mad) but now there's a bronze, a black, a dark black etc the voices in my head are kicking in.


Which one do you like best?


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

JDBCN said:


> Which one do you like best?


I honestly can't say. The blue gets more wrist time but that's only so I can enjoy the red for occasional use. I have a few watches and used to rotate them all equally but the blue has replaced nearly all of them. It's just a nice size and comfortable.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Mine


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Gave the Black Bay a bath


----------



## Scottro (May 30, 2015)

So... I just got home from the dealer with a new watch! I credit/blame this thread (and a few others here)
Couldn't get home without a few quick photos in traffic ;-)

*Very* excited right now, this is my biggest watch purchase to date and I am excited to hold on to this one for many, many years. 
Loving it so far, and thrilled to join the Tudor club!


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Scottro said:


> So... I just got home from the dealer with a new watch! I credit/blame this thread (and a few others here)
> Couldn't get home without a few quick photos in traffic ;-)
> 
> *Very* excited right now, this is my biggest watch purchase to date and I am excited to hold on to this one for many, many years.
> ...


Welcome! Just wait until you're like the rest of us wondering which one to get next.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

qtip.416 said:


>


That is the best strap combo I've seen on a BBN as yet.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

My BBN arrives tomorrow to join my BBR. I also blame this forum. Enablers, all of you. 


Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

That green Zulu looks great!!


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Couple of quick and dirty iPhone snaps. Despite being a duplicate of the red which I wear on leather NATO this balances my watch box nicely on the SS row.

Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

mykii said:


> That is the best strap combo I've seen on a BBN as yet.


Thanks, buddy. The BBN shines on a nato!


----------



## Scottro (May 30, 2015)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> My BBN arrives tomorrow to join my BBR. I also blame this forum. Enablers, all of you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


congrats on the new pick up!

these forums are a dangerous place to hang out aren't they...


----------



## Scottro (May 30, 2015)

first full day and loving this watch more and more. so good on the strap too! 
There is just so much to love about this watch. Obviously hasn't left the wrist yet.


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Wish I had the budget to grab a Black Bay black right now.


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Green NATO straps always work on Tudor divers...


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Damn, the red ones look the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


> Your lighyng is always consistent and diffused. What lights source do you use above your watches?
> 
> Very nice.


Thanks, I use Nissin Digital Flash: Di622 MARK II


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On new shoes, a 60's red marine nationale strap by @erikasoriginals (instagram)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Very nice!

Could you please show me how the hook work?

Also, how did you get the red ones?

thanks!



THG said:


> On new shoes, a 60's red marine nationale strap by @erikasoriginals (instagram)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Could you please show me how the hook work?
> 
> ...


Sure, going back home from work but I'll take a few shots of the hook buckle. 
Yellow (70s) and Red (60s) are both available with Erika. It just seemed like an obvious choice for my red TBB


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks again!
That rectangular thing looks sharp though... is it?



THG said:


> Sure, going back home from work but I'll take a few shots of the hook buckle.
> Yellow (70s) and Red (60s) are both available with Erika. It just seemed like an obvious choice for my red TBB


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Thanks again!
> That rectangular thing looks sharp though... is it?


I guess a bit. It hasn't been an issue so far...


----------



## Relojlover (May 17, 2015)

Here's mine!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

BBN on a bandrband from Ron.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

BBR on a black perlon (in anticipation of hopefully warmer weather)


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

I have ordered mine today...will post pics when arrives. I have choosen the green/yellow combination for my BBN...I hope fits well. 



THG said:


> On new shoes, a 60's red marine nationale strap by @erikasoriginals (instagram)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Dillenkoffer (Jun 17, 2015)

Just picked up last week.


----------



## Ferdinance (Mar 8, 2013)

Great thread


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

celicanegrita said:


> I have ordered mine today...will post pics when arrives. I have choosen the green/yellow combination for my BBN...I hope fits well.


Please do! Good for you


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

THG said:


> Please do! Good for you


My delivery is on the way!!!!

Erika is based in Valencia, Spain and I am living in Madrid, Spain...just a 400km between us. It should not take too long to arrive...


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Eric Dillenkoffer said:


> View attachment 7861722
> Just picked up last week.


Looks awesome on the black leather, should have gone that direction with mine!


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

I actually prefer it on bracelet, like yours



PrinceT said:


> Looks awesome on the black leather, should have gone that direction with mine!


----------



## Eric Dillenkoffer (Jun 17, 2015)

In the wild


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Well...my new 1970's Marine Nationale diver strap is here from ErikasOriginals....some pics.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

celicanegrita said:


> Well...my new 1970's Marine Nationale diver strap is here from ErikasOriginals....some pics.
> 
> View attachment 7885026
> 
> ...


Very nice, I see these straps trending suddenly on social media - could you tell me more about this strap? Does it have a meaning like those military spec g10 straps? Thanks


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

PrinceT said:


> Very nice, I see these straps trending suddenly on social media - could you tell me more about this strap? Does it have a meaning like those military spec g10 straps? Thanks


Here it is the answer to all your questions...

Erika's Originals ***** How to wear and adjust your MN strap


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

celicanegrita said:


> Here it is the answer to all your questions...
> 
> Erika's Originals ***** How to wear and adjust your MN strap


Thank you mate


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's mine on a Dangerous 9


----------



## kgbzz1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Another BBR


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Bbpatrick (Feb 11, 2014)

Just got mine today and love it! Should have picked one of these up a long time ago.


----------



## masyv6 (Jul 19, 2015)

Could never decide between red and blue, so I ended up with both.


----------



## Tom1977 (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy to join in


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Tom1977 said:


> Happy to join in


Is that the stock leather strap? Hard to tell on my iPhone. My Black Bay Blue came on bracelet. Hoping for some nice aftermarket leather shots.

Pic from seller  when I bought mine


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

sourced this pre owned one in the evening, crappy wrist shot


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Bender.Folder said:


> sourced this pre owned one in the evening, crappy wrist shot


Congrats!


----------



## elixxxer (Jul 6, 2011)

Finally received mine last week. I love the stock bracelet, but am already thinking of possible strap options.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

elixxxer said:


> View attachment 7968746
> 
> 
> Finally received mine last week. I love the stock bracelet, but am already thinking of possible strap options.


Thats a lovely shot of the red bezel bb


----------



## masyv6 (Jul 19, 2015)

elixxxer said:


> View attachment 7968746
> 
> 
> Finally received mine last week. I love the stock bracelet, but am already thinking of possible strap options.


Absolutely gorgeous photo.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

That is a great shot. Captures the quality and character really well.


Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## Reywal (Oct 23, 2014)

elixxxer said:


> View attachment 7968746
> 
> 
> Finally received mine last week. I love the stock bracelet, but am already thinking of possible strap options.


It's difficult to capture in photos how the BB looks in person, but this photo does a good job. Nice work!


----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)

sco77w said:


> I complained when mine came in this box thinking it was the wrong box and they sent me one of the glossy black piano ones out too.


I got my BBB at an European AD. The box is different from the glossy one and the one posted. Look. Should I complain?


----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn I miss my Black Bay! I think a Blue is next in my sights once the V2 is in the wild. Looks great on steel! Nice pics everyone!


----------



## Scottro (May 30, 2015)

lazy Sunday trip to the coffee shop. Been favoring the nato recently, definitely one of the most comfortable straps I've ever worn.
Ordered a Martu leather strap based of a photo someone posted on the forums here. That should be arriving this week.
This watch has definitely taken over my rotation...


----------



## tna (Apr 13, 2016)

My very first post, Tudor Black Bay Blue (ETA movement)


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! And beautiful watch :-!


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Love the red


----------



## tna (Apr 13, 2016)

topog123 said:


> Love the red


Wow, perfect combination!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Tom1977 (Feb 14, 2013)

glengoyne17 said:


> Is that the stock leather strap? Hard to tell on my iPhone. My Black Bay Blue came on bracelet. Hoping for some nice aftermarket leather shots.
> 
> Pic from seller  when I bought mine


Hi, yes it's the original leather. Am a little disappointed in it frankly. The distressed effect doesn't really come through. It's too thin also for the price range. Would get the bracelet next time.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks. Looking at a Colareb Roma in blue now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

I love this thread . Constantly flitting between BBR on dark leather NATO vs bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

My typical weekend look (with a beautiful camera reflection in the crystal).


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Not that I need to tell you guys but a BB on the OEM clothe strap is pretty hard to beat for comfort. Look awfully nice too.


----------



## WatchWarlock (Aug 24, 2015)

Here's mine on a Bulang & Sons Diablo!


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)




----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

My BBR










Too bad the bracelet is a bit too long for me and clasp can't sit center on wrist










Anybody with small wrist experience the same thing?


----------



## RHammond (Apr 5, 2016)

I love this watch


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Mine isn't level either.



sonykurniawan said:


> Too bad the bracelet is a bit too long for me and clasp can't sit center on wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Emospence said:


> Mine isn't level either.


Glad to know I'm not alone.
Thanks


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

My ocd kicks in too much with that. I had the jeweler move links to the other side to center it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Mesmerizing with domed crystal, raised hour indices and golden hands


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

DeskDiver009 said:


> My ocd kicks in too much with that. I had the jeweler move links to the other side to center it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have tried to move links to either side and still doesnt help. 
I guess I have to live with it


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

DeskDiver009 said:


> My ocd kicks in too much with that. I had the jeweler move links to the other side to center it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing much to be done if the perfect sizing requires an odd # of links..


----------



## Peroni1973 (Aug 31, 2011)

No photos to add at this stage but wanted to share the BB love...

...I bought my Blue after my 114060, but then a deal on a Black came up and I couldn't resist. I keep the black on a black Isofrane strap and am headed to my AD to find the steel bracelet (I didn't buy either on it - a mistake in hindsight). 

I thought I'd just keep my 114060 on the steel and have the others as strap variants (rubber, leather, fabric, etc.) but I really don't like the new 'riveted' bracelet and want to get an 'original' while I can. For what its worth, I really like the look of the steel on the Blue as the indices and markings match better than the gold of the Black IMHO...

Great choices. Enjoy yours!

Ben


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Peroni1973 said:


> No photos to add at this stage but wanted to share the BB love...
> 
> ...I bought my Blue after my 114060, but then a deal on a Black came up and I couldn't resist. I keep the black on a black Isofrane strap and am headed to my AD to find the steel bracelet (I didn't buy either on it - a mistake in hindsight).
> 
> ...


Would love to see a pic on the isofrane if you can!


----------



## jrexx7 (Jan 19, 2015)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This looks great. Bravo. Every time I have decided that the red is definitely for me I see a great pic of a black one and I pause....


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Crezo said:


> Would love to see a pic on the isofrane if you can!


This is what I had before... For your reference


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... i am in love...!!!!!


----------



## Peroni1973 (Aug 31, 2011)

Crezo said:


> Would love to see a pic on the isofrane if you can!


Apologies for the delayed response and the crappy phone pics but might give you more of an idea. I actually wear this configuration diving...

















Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Peroni1973 (Aug 31, 2011)

One more to give a bit of perspective - I like the Blue on the steel bracelet (not quite as much as I like the Sub Bracelet) but these configurations give me options I'll wear regularly. I just don't enjoy leather or Natos, etc., so much in the heat and humidity.

I will say that I like the BB leather...









Cheers,

Ben


----------



## SEARZ (Mar 16, 2015)

DeskDiver009 said:


> My ocd kicks in too much with that. I had the jeweler move links to the other side to center it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rodger that! Glad to know there are others out there like me. LOL.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... quite well ...!!!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Peroni1973 said:


> Apologies for the delayed response and the crappy phone pics but might give you more of an idea. I actually wear this configuration diving...
> 
> View attachment 8087810
> 
> ...


Totally transforms it and looks great! Thanks for the pics 👍


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Peroni1973 said:


> One more to give a bit of perspective - I like the Blue on the steel bracelet (not quite as much as I like the Sub Bracelet) but these configurations give me options I'll wear regularly. I just don't enjoy leather or Natos, etc., so much in the heat and humidity.
> 
> I will say that I like the BB leather...
> 
> ...


Nice set! I was all set to get the BB blue to match my sub and BB red, but felt I needed a little variety, so I went with the Pelagos.


----------



## Peroni1973 (Aug 31, 2011)

You're completely welcome - I wear this as my dress-down watch and to actually dive (as a back up to my dive computer)...

I thought Isofrane was crazy money but I'm really happy I went with it. The most comfortable rubber ever.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... my color contrast pair ...!!!!


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)

And a lume shot


----------



## Scottro (May 30, 2015)

Just picked up a new leather strap from Martu.
Good quality and it is very comfortable so far.
I really like how it brings out the warmth of the watch, now I am tempted to get another one in black leather!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Black Bay with new Seiko straps off Turtle... It's comfy!


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

No no... it is not nice  I like and have both, Seiko and BB, but together it does not work ..


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

petr_cha said:


> No no... it is not nice  I like and have both, Seiko and BB, but together it does not work ..


But it's comfy!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On erika's originals, got my second ones (with new hardware) and in 22mm lug width today...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## drdunc (Jan 24, 2016)

Anyone bought the BRONZE yet?? Was meant to arrive in NZ this month and therefore assumed would be everywhere else as we get most things LAST!!! Would love to see some photos before I commit my brain to wanting one......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resears (Jul 20, 2015)

With a Montblanc "blue hour" LeGrand fountain pen (which I restrained myself from buying)


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Reywal (Oct 23, 2014)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> I love this thread . Constantly flitting between BBR on dark leather NATO vs bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


My own position on this is to always buy on the bracelet unless you are really, _really_, sure you won't want it one day. If you buy it on the bracelet and decide you want a nato/leather strap, you can find a thousand aftermarket options.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Here's mine 









IP6s


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Peroni1973 (Aug 31, 2011)

DeskDiver009 said:


> Nice set! I was all set to get the BB blue to match my sub and BB red, but felt I needed a little variety, so I went with the Pelagos.


All good choices - Pelagos is a nice watch...



Ben


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

I love this watch 









IP6s


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## I7avid (Apr 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Colareb straps arrived. Roma blue looks great, colour almost matches the bezel.



Venezia blue has a more Matt look. Blue is different from bezel.



I quickly put them on top of the Tudor fabric strap for seeing which I like best (Roma)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radiologue47 (Mar 7, 2016)

BBN and morning coffee...


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Loving the Colareb Roma



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

i am in love ...!!!


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice bonetto cinturini rubber nato  . I bought one but dont enjoy it much.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

My BBN gen1 on a Bulang & Sons Ink Black with dark copper rough stitch!

The straps are made by JPM in Italy, pricy but the vintage patina is outstanding


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

_*LOL ..*_.coffee diving ...!!!!


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Guys....I think I want to sell my Tudor BBR. I've been considering it for quite some time now and I feel I'm close. It's just slightly too big for my wrist and I don't like how that feels on the wrist. I just love how it looks, though. Tough choices, indeed. I feel almost guilty but I simply don't enjoy wearing it as much as I thought I would.

Does anyone else suffer from this?


----------



## owlan (Nov 19, 2012)

fishoop said:


> Guys....I think I want to sell my Tudor BBR. I've been considering it for quite some time now and I feel I'm close. I feel it's just slightly too big for my wrist and I don't like how that feels on the wrist. I just love how it looks, though. Tough choices, indeed. I feel almost guilty but I simply don't enjoy wearing it as much as I thought I would.
> 
> Does anyone else suffer from this?


I don't think it's necessarily too big for my wrist but it is a big watch. I also have the BBR. A month ago I the Rolex Explorer 36mm and it's the perfect size. I've worn it everyday since I got it. Now I feel like all my other watches are too big even though they're not. I just like how it doesn't scream look at me when I wear it.


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

NATO and docs at the office today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

fishoop said:


> Guys....I think I want to sell my Tudor BBR. I've been considering it for quite some time now and I feel I'm close. It's just slightly too big for my wrist and I don't like how that feels on the wrist. I just love how it looks, though. Tough choices, indeed. I feel almost guilty but I simply don't enjoy wearing it as much as I thought I would.
> 
> Does anyone else suffer from this?


+1. Felt the same way and flipped it recently. But mine was the BBN. Had the red before and I actually enjoyed wearing and looking at red ones more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Are the in house BBs in ADs yet?


----------



## enyn90 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm hoping to see something similar to the Everest rubber strap for Rolex on Tudor. anyone?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

Just joined the club! Sadly didn't come with the OEM fabric nato so on the hunt for one.

Other straps ordered and in the mail


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reywal (Oct 23, 2014)

Sorry for the orientation...


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

My new strap


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## FrankFlapjack (Apr 29, 2016)

August is what my AD tells me


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

_... have a nice week ahead !!!_


----------



## Mar32 (Dec 27, 2014)

Threw the nato on for the first time..


----------



## alexte (Aug 27, 2015)

Got the call yesterday and now a proud owner of one of the first Bronze Black Bays to arrive in Geneva


----------



## Nes461 (Nov 1, 2014)

WOW!!! I LOVE THE LOOK OF IT!! I been eyeing the BBB but...phewwwwwwwww maaan. Bronze!This one is an eye catcher! I want! 
Congrats!


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

On a StrapCode NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

alexte said:


> Got the call yesterday and now a proud owner of one of the first Bronze Black Bays to arrive in Geneva
> 
> View attachment 8479746


Gorgeous, love the bronze, and that 369 dial is lush!! I would love to pick one up but I couldn't deal with the patina, I'd have worn it down to the movement in about a year from the daily polishing 

Enjoy it... And more pics please!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Divers battle in the Aegean Sea ...!!!



image post


----------



## igory76 (Nov 5, 2010)

Last weekend









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

... with Czech beer in background...


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Some BBN combos I'm pleased with.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Brilliant pics qtip!! Where did you get the leather nato? Love it!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks. Pm sent


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Tom1977 (Feb 14, 2013)

Coming to the sales corner shortly


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

is this an erika paracord strap? comfy?


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Bender.Folder said:


> is this an erika paracord strap? comfy?


Yes it is, very comfortable strap!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Peroni1973 (Aug 31, 2011)

I wore my Black Bay Black on the Isofrane all last week at work in HK so when I got back late on Friday I knew it was time for a change...

...on a whim I picked up my Blue and it's stuck. Almost like falling in love all over again - this on the bracelet really works for me;









Feels capable but understated and kind of like the classy tool watch that I chose it for...

Cheers all,

Ben


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

louisuchiha said:


> View attachment 8721634


Wicked photo! Where did you get that strap?


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

JRMARTINS said:


> Wicked photo! Where did you get that strap?


the strap was made by Celdy Straps

you could find him on IG, just search @celdystraps


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

louisuchiha said:


> the strap was made by Celdy Straps
> 
> you could find him on IG, just search @celdystraps


Thanks for the info bro, will do.


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi, it's me again. Sorry guys, I simply can't resist the temptation to post my Tudor


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

BB what else?


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Bit on the chunky side but still absolutely love this watch. The bracelet, rose, hands, indices, smiley face.. Everything!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

Emospence said:


> Bit on the chunky side but still absolutely love this watch. The bracelet, rose, hands, indices, smiley face.. Everything!


So many nice pics but... Can you imagine BB having some 38-39 mm ? Then it would look absolutely great... They look big on too many wristshots ... :-/

... And yes.. I have got a burgundy version and looks big on my wrist too..


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

a low light photo of my action figure and Tudor Black Bay Black


----------



## gsu507 (Sep 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakazul (Apr 6, 2013)

louisuchiha said:


> Hi, it's me again. Sorry guys, I simply can't resist the temptation to post my Tudor
> 
> View attachment 8733826


What strap is this? It looks great on here!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)

Snowflakes reflecting the sun


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## jalfreem (Mar 26, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... i love this watch ...!!!!!


----------



## Reywal (Oct 23, 2014)

Holiday chilling.


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

Rain is comming...


----------



## chuckaroo (Aug 14, 2014)

Love this bracelet.


----------



## matthew11v25 (May 13, 2010)

Under the cool white fluorescent light...still looks great


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## keithkeith (Jul 20, 2016)

Great pictures! I love the black bay vintage looks so much I traded my Pelagos for it ...








Please do let me know if it doesn't look right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

capt-dim said:


>


Amazing photo captain!! Good for you!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

batman1345 said:


> Amazing photo captain!! Good for you!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


... tnx mate ... :-!:-!:-! i wish yo
u all the best ...!!!b-)


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Brand new Black Bay Blue. Loving this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckaroo (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

louisuchiha said:


> Hi, it's me again. Sorry guys, I simply can't resist the temptation to post my Tudor
> 
> View attachment 8733826


Very nice,what strap is that?


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

capt-dim said:


>


Fantastic shots!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## keithkeith (Jul 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metatime (Dec 27, 2010)

Black Bay over a cloudy city... it's just starting to rain.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## stock06sti (Jul 21, 2016)

View attachment IMG_20160801_095238627.jpg
View attachment IMG_20160727_230659064.jpg
View attachment IMG_20160727_230626766.jpg
View attachment IMG_20160726_195506618.jpg
View attachment IMG_20160727_170825545.jpg


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

here's my shot! BBN
Loving every bits of its vintage aura


----------



## metatime (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

rockin'ron said:


>


Great pic! But that strap is amazing, firat time I've seen a BB on a rallye and it works perfectly! Is that a here huereville strap?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stock06sti (Jul 21, 2016)

Small change from the last time I showed her to you.

View attachment IMG_20160805_105325209.jpg
View attachment IMG_20160805_105329987.jpg
View attachment IMG_20160805_105344700.jpg


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfw69 (Jul 9, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## housman (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Crezo said:


> Great pic! But that strap is amazing, firat time I've seen a BB on a rallye and it works perfectly! Is that a here huereville strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No, its a B & R Bands Oak Vintage Racing Strap.
You could get it here: Oak Classic Vintage Racing Strap | B & R Bands


----------



## dariomac (Feb 9, 2015)

.


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Leew007 (Aug 14, 2016)

There's mine black bay black 2016 new in house movement, one of the first to get one.


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

Cheers.


----------



## Adrian22 (Sep 20, 2014)

Leew007 said:


> View attachment 9061234
> There's mine black bay black 2016 new in house movement, one of the first to get one.


Congratulations! Going to an AD event early September to get my hands on one, although I imagine there will be a wait...


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Couple of shots over the last month or so,

Cheers!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## onij (Dec 28, 2015)

Black Bay survived fist bumping Mysteryland 2016.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Leew007 said:


> View attachment 9061234
> There's mine black bay black 2016 new in house movement, one of the first to get one.


Does the bracelet look better in person? How does it feel?

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Black Bay blue.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Leew007 said:


> View attachment 9061234
> There's mine black bay black 2016 new in house movement, one of the first to get one.


Nice! Not that the ETA isn't great, of course, but the COSC certification would be great to have! Does anyone know the actual design difference between the movements?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

teb1013 said:


> Nice! Not that the ETA isn't great, of course, but the COSC certification would be great to have! Does anyone know the actual design difference between the movements?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its completely in-house....design is 100% different (like how an LS1 and a Mercedes M156 are similar....but completely different)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

teb1013 said:


> Nice! Not that the ETA isn't great, of course, but the COSC certification would be great to have! Does anyone know the actual design difference between the movements?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep as mentioned above, a completely different movement. From tear downs by some movement buffs I've read, its VERY similar to some of the recent rolex movements (so similar there is discussion that it may be based on them).

Silicon hair spring, double sided bridge, massively increased power reserve and cosc certified (which is pretty muc just marketing talk as the 2824 can easilt run to cosc standards if its regulated right).

But it's a massive upgrade and is what I've been waiting a few years for to buy the bb.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Leew007 said:


> View attachment 9061234
> There's mine black bay black 2016 new in house movement, one of the first to get one.


Congrats on getting one so early!! Out of interest, what's the rotor noise and feel like compared to the eta?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Two early 40th birthday presents to myself. Not sure whether I'm enjoying the grill or the watch more, but it's close. Love the icy blue bezel against the steel of this one. Very happy with my choice.


----------



## ianwurn (Jun 27, 2016)

Am digging the Tudor BBB right now....  Anyone have photos to share ?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

1165dvd said:


> Two early 40th birthday presents to myself. Not sure whether I'm enjoying the grill or the watch more, but it's close. Love the icy blue bezel against the steel of this one. Very happy with my choice.


I got the Weber already, all I need is a BBN with in house to take BBQ to a whole other level!!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Very versatile the BBBs are.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Very versatile the BBBs are.


For some reason I read this in Yoda's voice

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

JRMARTINS said:


> 1165dvd said:
> 
> 
> > Two early 40th birthday presents to myself. Not sure whether I'm enjoying the grill or the watch more, but it's close. Love the icy blue bezel against the steel of this one. Very happy with my choice.
> ...


Two purchases that have been a while in the making for me. The Weber is rock solid , kinda like a Tudor. Good luck getting yours.


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

I know the Tudor OEM leather strap is polarizing on this board, but I am loving it so far. Good change up from the bracelet.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Matt5 (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This just came today. So I'll post a handful of pictures. Very comfortable bracelet with a beautiful clasp, the NATO looks great on the watch. I picked up a strapco distressed black leather strap which will look at least somewhat like the OEM strap for a super fraction of the cost. So far so good!!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Quality over quantity. An excellent pick all around in the company of other excellent watches.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^ Quality over quantity. An excellent pick all around in the company of other excellent watches.


Thanks!! Loving that response!! I do have a Stowa Seatime Prodiver, which I really like, but I need to sell it because more than three watches doesn't work for me and it'll help ease the cost of the black bay!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Love it on the NATO


----------



## Jakx (Feb 23, 2014)

just acquired this beauty this week! Love it on the cloth strap


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Great in the sunlight


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Black Bay with cat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## metatime (Dec 27, 2010)

On aftermarket straps...

Celdy Kraken








Bandrbands Vintage Waxed Leather


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 9232458


Fantastic picture!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On a cheapo strap that doesn't look so cheap


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

Tool watch being a tool watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shamcat (May 31, 2015)

Request once the inhouse Black Bays start rolling in: can someone please take a photo of the 'bubble caseback' I've been hearing about?


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

I will never, ever get tired of looking at this model.
Stunning watches guys, I am soooo envious!


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's one from yesterday


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

With the lack of date function, how do we know that the picture was taken yesterday or today or the day before? Nevertheless I love my BBB and seeing pictures of other BBs here.


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> With the lack of date function, how do we know that the picture was taken yesterday or today or the day before? Nevertheless I love my BBB and seeing pictures of other BBs here.


You don't, just like you don't know if the date on any watch picture is actually set correctly...


----------



## stock06sti (Jul 21, 2016)

One of the many new NATO straps I have acquired.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyP (Sep 7, 2006)

nick_sixx said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Is this a rubber NATO with the original buckle? Did you shorten it to save folding it back on itself like a normal NATO? Got a wrist shot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

JohnnyP said:


> Is this a rubber NATO with the original buckle? Did you shorten it to save folding it back on itself like a normal NATO? Got a wrist shot?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Bonetto Cinturini 328. Stock Tudor buckle fits like a dream. I did trim it by about 5mm or so. Just a hair too long









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

nick_sixx said:


> Yep. Bonetto Cinturini 328. Stock Tudor buckle fits like a dream. I did trim it by about 5mm or so. Just a hair too long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... perfect ....:-!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> Yep. Bonetto Cinturini 328. Stock Tudor buckle fits like a dream. I did trim it by about 5mm or so. Just a hair too long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding mod, trying mine right now!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Thoughts on this interesting custom strap?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

41Mets said:


> Thoughts on this interesting custom strap?


... very glossy ... i prefer a mat vintage or distressed look leather strap for BBB ... something like that ....


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts on this interesting custom strap?
> ...


Yeah I have something like that thought I'd try this, too. Agree it's a bit glossy. Wonder if I can rough it up a bit


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... up again >>>


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> ... up again >>>
> 
> View attachment 9348770


Just don't pilot that sucker too close to land, or else you know what happens then...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

DocJekl said:


> Just don't pilot that sucker too close to land, or else you know what happens then...


thank you mate for your recomendation ... that is a good point ... safty first ...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> thank you mate for your recomendation ... that is a good point ... safty first ...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

I've had my BBR running for about 3 months straight on both on the wrist and winder, and it's running an average of +2.9 sec/day over that time (timed at anywhere from -0.5 to +4.9 sec/day). So, thats a pretty good rate and delta as far as I'm concerned, making it a Swiss Chronometer.

It's a beautiful watch and I'm very happy that I sold my Submariner 16800 and replaced it with this one. I can't see getting rid of my "Rose" BBR for a new "Shield" BBR anytime soon. I decided to go back to the Tudor leather strap today, after having it on bracelet all summer, which is much lighter and more comfortable and less hot on the wrist.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue.


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

DocJekl said:


> I've had my BBR running for about 3 months straight on both on the wrist and winder, and it's running an average of +2.9 sec/day over that time (timed at anywhere from -0.5 to +4.9 sec/day). So, thats a pretty good rate and delta as far as I'm concerned, making it a Swiss Chronometer.
> 
> It's a beautiful watch and I'm very happy that I sold my Submariner 16800 and replaced it with this one. I can't see getting rid of my "Rose" BBR for a new "Shield" BBR anytime soon. I decided to go back to the Tudor leather strap today, after having it on bracelet all summer, which is much lighter and more comfortable and less hot on the wrist.


Looks great. BB does use a Top grade 2824 so it should run within COSC specs in 5 positions I think. Anyone feel free to correct me.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

My first Tudor, it came today.
I love it already!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone got one on a rubber tropic?









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rexet (Oct 28, 2011)

Can I play with this new one I just bought today  ?


----------



## turboskratch (Aug 26, 2016)

My newest acquisition. I'm absolutely in love.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'll have one soon!


----------



## Deus Vult (Dec 16, 2014)

turboskratch said:


> My newest acquisition. I'm absolutely in love.
> 
> View attachment 9390154


Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

New Zuludiver nato. Very good finish and detail, look at the hardware


----------



## sscandyman (May 4, 2016)

I have posted this elsewhere but I think she deserves to be in a thread with her sisters


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

I love the Black Bay, got a new blue today to join my red...


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

One year later, still a beauty.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

rexet said:


> Can I play with this new one I just bought today  ?
> 
> View attachment 9386794


Beautiful!! What size wrist are you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GFountain (Jan 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

Just joined the club 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

On grey ToxicNATO 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfran - Deactivated (Dec 23, 2014)

Happy to have just joined this club...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrian22 (Sep 20, 2014)

Looks great. Mine says hi!


----------



## Face4 (Mar 18, 2014)

Here you go...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

HarambeeStar said:


> On grey ToxicNATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... perfect ....!!!!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

dfranz said:


> Happy to have just joined this club...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... congrats .... wear it in good health ...!!!!!!!


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Casio069 (Jun 9, 2016)

louisuchiha said:


> View attachment 9579218


Wow- seeing the BB on a strap from this angle makes it look very very very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Finally i can post something here


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

Bakerboy said:


> Finally i can post something here


Congrats on your BB! Looks sharp!


----------



## JusticeG (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> Anyone got one on a rubber tropic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw your post. I've had mine for years with various NOS tropic straps. Very comfortable, in fact I have them in different sizes for all my divers, particularly the vintage ones. I highly recommend them.
Cheers





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## earthquake_glue (Jan 20, 2014)

Does anyone with a blue bezel or black bezel black bay wear it with a myriad of NATO straps? If so, I'd love to see some on a grey nato, black nato, olive drab, etc if you have them. I have an itch that needs scratched...


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

derekfulmer said:


> Does anyone with a blue bezel or black bezel black bay wear it with a myriad of NATO straps? If so, I'd love to see some on a grey nato, black nato, olive drab, etc if you have them. I have an itch that needs scratched...


Not quite the colors you requested but hope this helps. Grey and green Toxic NATOs and a black modified nato.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiespijn (Jun 5, 2009)

Stelyos said:


> the "One"


These hands makes it perfect!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## tan0116 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## justin_you (Apr 25, 2011)

Seiko Titanium - 15 years of ownership
Victorinox Swiss Army - 12 years of ownership
Tudor Black Bay - 1 day of ownership


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## BVItalia (Apr 19, 2016)

My baby...


----------



## BVItalia (Apr 19, 2016)

...and my baby!


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Tudor Black Bay Blue in the studio today with a new Crown & Buckle "Fennec" dark brown leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inater (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## justin_you (Apr 25, 2011)

This babe has been with me for exactly 7 days, loving it so much


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just saw my first 36mm on the wrist of a passenger to Finland today...have to admit that I was impressed by its simplicity and clean design!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

justin_you said:


> View attachment 9712498
> 
> View attachment 9712506
> 
> ...


Looks great. Is the new fabric strap maroon, the previous one was black right ?


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> Looks great. Is the new fabric strap maroon, the previous one was black right ?


I was just looking at that strap too. Very beautiful. Unique too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin_you (Apr 25, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Looks great. Is the new fabric strap maroon, the previous one was black right ?





MontRoyal said:


> I was just looking at that strap too. Very beautiful. Unique too.


I am not sure about the color of the previous strap, but this original maroon/burgundy fabric strap came together when I bought the BB steel bracelet. 
I immediately removed the steel bracelet and replaced with this fabric strap, and this is the thinnest strap that i have ever used. Some who like some meat to the strap might not like it, but it match my wrist perfectly. 
Wondering where can i buy another one just in case this wear out :roll:


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

justin_you said:


> I am not sure about the color of the previous strap, but this original maroon/burgundy fabric strap came together when I bought the BB steel bracelet.
> I immediately removed the steel bracelet and replaced with this fabric strap, and this is the thinnest strap that i have ever used. Some who like some meat to the strap might not like it, but it match my wrist perfectly.
> Wondering where can i buy another one just in case this wear out :roll:


I've got the dark blue strap with my black bay blue. But it doesn't have the brindle coloration texture of that red strap.

From what I understand, I know Tudor ADs can order additional bracelets. But I'm not sure of the strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earthquake_glue (Jan 20, 2014)

HarambeeStar said:


> Not quite the colors you requested but hope this helps. Grey and green Toxic NATOs and a black modified nato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. That's perfection. I love the blue. The noir is stellar, too. But, I'm not sure if I could get on with the gilt on the dial/hands/indices.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## AJCYR32 (Feb 29, 2016)

Bakerboy said:


> View attachment 9593266


Looks so sharp. Nice watch!


----------



## AJCYR32 (Feb 29, 2016)

mitadoc said:


>


Wild strap/bezel color combo there.


----------



## AJCYR32 (Feb 29, 2016)

BVItalia said:


> ...and my baby!
> View attachment 9693010


There'sjustsomethingaboutthatbluebezel


----------



## AJCYR32 (Feb 29, 2016)

JRMARTINS said:


> Just saw my first 36mm on the wrist of a passenger to Finland today...have to admit that I was impressed by its simplicity and clean design!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


'

While I'm not a fan of smaller watches, if I see one in person, and it looks remotely close to 40mm, I'm snagging one. Def agree. So clean.


----------



## AJCYR32 (Feb 29, 2016)

omega1300 said:


>


Thatwatchissexy.


----------



## AJCYR32 (Feb 29, 2016)

There are a lot of BBB on bracelets in here, and I like it! Great pics, fellas!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My blue.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

AJCYR32 said:


> There are a lot of BBB on bracelets in here, and I like it! Great pics, fellas!


I know this isn't the right thread for it, but if anybody has a black bay bracelet they want to get rid of, please PM me. I would be interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

MontRoyal said:


> I know this isn't the right thread for it, but if anybody has a black bay bracelet they want to get rid of, please PM me. I would be interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw one on Chrono24: https://www.chrono24.co.uk/tudor/braceletstrap-heritage-black-bay-bracelet-steel-22mm--id4810402.htm


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 9777610


Cool pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You are not the only one interested in a BB bracelet! ::frown::


MontRoyal said:


> I know this isn't the right thread for it, but if anybody has a black bay bracelet they want to get rid of, please PM me. I would be interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On Eulit perlon with OEM buckle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S7KDD (Oct 30, 2016)

Erikas 1960 parachute MN strap


----------



## stock06sti (Jul 21, 2016)

I am still undecided how I feel about this look, but it is starting to grow on me.


----------



## SCHMIZE (Oct 10, 2015)

This thread is contagious, I happen to catch one as well! I was holding off for the new in-house for the longest time but couldn't ignore the 1.5k savings once they did lol








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Feeling blue 😉


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP7


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## coolhands (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

Black Bay Blue on ice


----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

Wrist shot


----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

Lume shot


----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

In the shade


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Blue moon...


----------



## AJCYR32 (Feb 29, 2016)

Pannerup said:


> Lume shot
> View attachment 9914602


#thelumeisstrongwiththisone


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Loving my Black Bay Red on a distressed cracked brown leather strap as well as the Nato. However every time I see the bracelet on I want one anybody out there have used one in good condition by chance? Cheers guys great pics...Turboharm


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

TurboHarm said:


> Loving my Black Bay Red on a distressed cracked brown leather strap as well as the Nato. However every time I see the bracelet on I want one anybody out there have used one in good condition by chance? Cheers guys great pics...Turboharm


There is one currently on Chrono24: https://www.chrono24.co.uk/tudor/braceletstrap-heritage-black-bay-bracelet-steel-22mm--id4810402.htm


----------



## Inater (Oct 16, 2016)

:blush:


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

How did you get a table with the same structure as a dial? Really nice! ..


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## jamski (Dec 7, 2015)

My Black Bay Blue next to my 1991-era Explorer II.


----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)

On a Marine Nationale style strap

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

A little more formal.


----------



## JohnnyP (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice shots all round

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

That lume is


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Hiking around in Scotland

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)

On a rainy day

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

I think I love this one more every time I wear it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Back in the club. Yup, I bought the same (model/color) watch that I briefly owned and then sold this summer. At the time, I just wasn't sure I could justify such an expense (relatively speaking). Bought a Damasko shortly after and love it, but knew I wouldn't be happy without a diver in the lineup. 

Then the internal debate was eta vs in-house. Truth be told, I'd love 70 hrs of reserve, but then I remembered how smooth the high grade eta ran and didn't spend much more time debating it. 

I just turned 40 last week, so it was time to pull the trigger. Got a great deal on a practically new watch on the sales forum. Still can't believe what these are going for. 


I'm in a pretty happy place right now. So much watch for the price. One wish- having a hard time finding the sweet spot with the bracelet. Took out two, then three links, and adjusted the micro settings a few times, but it's always a little too tight or loose. The spring loaded Pelagos clasp would put this over the top. 

I have a ton of Nato's to try though, so expect a few posts over the next few days. Here's a quick one I took while doing some reading tonight.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

Six months after selling my BBN, I'm happy to say that I've managed to track one down at a fantastic price. For all the watches I've flipped and all I still have, I just couldn't shake the BBN. Huge regrets after selling. Huge elation today...particularly after I went to my local AD yesterday and had them call Tudor to see if the ETA model could still be shipped to them. The answer from Tudor was they had one left and it was on reserve- not for me of course. So, a little out town dialing, some luck and a bit of a drive and here she is!!!

I hugely prefer the ETA model- bracelet, caseback and dial are all superior to the new in-house. Sure I love the 70 hr power reserve, but not as much as I love the look and feel of the original.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Gen 2 today


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow...I'd forgotten how much awesome color shifting the BBR does...and to be sure the GenII is indeed a stunner. I didn't mean to be off-putting in my post above. I was THIS close to pulling the trigger on the BBN Gen II.


----------



## sickened1 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Day 2.5 with the BB Blue. Strap switch to a desert tan Toxic Nato. (PS: Would appreciate if someone could pm me with directions for posting images via cell phone that didn't require opening an attachment. Thanks, Dave)


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

1165dvd said:


> Day 2.5 with the BB Blue. Strap switch to a desert tan Toxic Nato. (PS: Would appreciate if someone could pm me with directions for posting images via cell phone that didn't require opening an attachment. Thanks, Dave)


Download Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mibby (Jun 12, 2015)

Just bought this:


----------



## IamSteve (Dec 8, 2016)

Yup


----------



## 4236 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## v6inspire (Jan 20, 2015)

This Hirsch Strap is awesome. The pictures don't do it justice (and the bad lighting). Loving all these BB though!!


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

- double post -


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Just picked this beauty up before they're all gone. I have the BBB and love the vintage curved text and rose logo. Very pleased.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You are a lucky man to have two gorgeous watches!

But I hope you don't wear them both at the same time on the same wrist.....


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

One of my favorites


----------



## FSU92grad (Aug 15, 2016)

Drive to work....


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

On my way to an evening Christmas concert. Loving this new beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Black Bay Red 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Speardane (Jan 24, 2010)

I remember the day that I saw a photo of this watch for the first time. I knew right then that I would have to have one. Got it three weeks ago, and I've hardly taken it off.


----------



## Kainz916 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

I sold my Burgundy BB a few months ago to get the BB Noir.
Just pick it up a few days ago.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Getting that Christmas spirit with the green NATO









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

DutchMongolian said:


> Getting that Christmas spirit with the green NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how you roll...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

Merry Xmas/happy holidays all!


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!


----------



## Trek_OCLV (Jun 9, 2009)

Just unwrapped her. Thanks Mrs trek!


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Trek_OCLV said:


> View attachment 10299298
> 
> 
> Just unwrapped her. Thanks Mrs trek!


Beauty. Enjoy.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

Christmas pj's. ☑
Milk & cookies. ☑
Vintage edition of Guess Who. ☑
Black Bay Blue. ☑
Quality time with the ones you love. ☑

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iP7


----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)

A little set of my BBB in a "maritime context"









Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Kobey (Feb 19, 2016)

Took notice of the Tudor Black Bay last month, fell in love and made the purchase the same week. Definite beauty.

Has been on my wrist for dress down fridays and weekends ever since.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Trying on the OEM Tudor weave NATO band 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a 20mm NOS tropic strap for extra WIS sprezzatura points ⌚










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Stopped by America's oldest continually operated jeweler today, which happens to be in Allentown, PA. They recently added Tudor to their shelves. The salesman, Jeff, was great to talk to. A true collector who owns 17 different watches himself, many brands I'd never heard of. He wore an old Rolex Pepsi GMT from 1989. Gave me all the time I needed (admittedly, they weren't very busy when I stopped in) and let me try on many different watches. He speculated that they'd soon add Rolex to their shelves, though nothing certain. Bixlers once sold Rolex before the family sold the business years back.

The shop now sits in a small strip mall, though it used to operate out of a quaint downtown storeftont in Easton,PA.

Only disappointment was that they wouldn't discount the Pelagos that I was most interested in.

Jeff threw two Tudor brochures on the counter as I was getting ready to leave. Great photos. All in all, a great way to spend my Thursday morning.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

CRASHING THE PARTY!!!


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

Grinny456 said:


> CRASHING THE PARTY!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 10349490


Security!


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Used to own a gorgeous BB Bronze (picture below) but had to flip it because at 43mm it just was too big for my puny 6.3" wrist. Now the proud owner of a 2016 BB Red with in-house movement 

View attachment 10360106
View attachment 10360114


----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)

Cropping a previously shared picture 









Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

Happy New Year!


----------



## ike2112 (Jul 27, 2015)

Watchiman Perez said:


> A little set of my BBB in a "maritime context"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that strap? 
I Love that combo!


----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)

ike2112 said:


> Where did you get that strap?
> I Love that combo!


Hello. It is the OEM leather strap from Tudor.

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)

louisuchiha said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> View attachment 10363970


Great pic. Happy new year !

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)

naihet said:


> Merry Xmas/happy holidays all!


Great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

BBB










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

This count?


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

Besties.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Posted this earlier but the pictures didn't take...so now with updated picture!

Used to own a gorgeous BB Bronze (picture below) but had to flip it because at 43mm it just was too big for my puny 6.3" wrist. Now the proud owner of a 2016 BB Red with in-house movement...though I still am seriously tempted by the BB Blue!


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

BBN Classic on brown Crown & Buckle strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

New purchase.... I hope it's authentic 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

txaggie9307 said:


> New purchase.... I hope it's authentic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pickup. Looks good to me. Lume pip appears correct. Rotate the bezel one full rotation and see if it "locks" in place at the 12 o'clock position. The 12 o'clock position should feel and sound different than the rest of the bezel clicks. Tudor designed it that way. It should also be slightly more difficult to move the bezel outside of the 12 o'clock position as opposed to other positions. I can rotate the bezel on my BBB and find the 12 o'clock position even if I do it with my eyes closed, it feels that different. 
As far as I know, the fakes haven't mastered that distinct bezel feature.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Portland said:


> Nice pickup. Looks good to me. Lume pip appears correct. Rotate the bezel one full rotation and see if it "locks" in place at the 12 o'clock position. The 12 o'clock position should feel and sound different than the rest of the bezel clicks. Tudor designed it that way. It should also be slightly more difficult to move the bezel outside of the 12 o'clock position as opposed to other positions. I can rotate the bezel on my BBB and find the 12 o'clock position even if I do it with my eyes closed, it feels that different.
> As far as I know, the fakes haven't mastered that distinct bezel feature.


Thanks, it does this exactly, however the bezel is a bit more stiff than my pelagos.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAdams55 (Nov 18, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> This count?


Yep! It's as Black Bay as any other Black Bay!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy New Year folks. Happy to share my recent arrival, a BB Dark on bracelet. Some various pics for your pleasure:




































Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

Peyton4252015 said:


> Nice piece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a curved 22mmx16mm tropic type strap. I totally prefer this taper over the NOS original tropic 22x18










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barto (Feb 17, 2013)

THG said:


> On a curved 22mmx16mm tropic type strap. I totally prefer this taper over the NOS original tropic 22x18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that strap from? I NEED one!

Many thanks!!!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

barto said:


> Where did you get that strap from? I NEED one!
> 
> Many thanks!!!


Got it from an Ebay vendor from Canada. Very quick delivery all the way to India too. Here's the link

https://www.ebay.in/itm/132049798171

This is curved ends "tropic type" I also got a 22mm x 18mm straight ends "NOS tropic" with signed buckle that I got from squinky on ebay (look him up) that I may consider go for less than he sells his...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barto (Feb 17, 2013)

THG said:


> Got it from an Ebay vendor from Canada. Very quick delivery all the way to India too. Here's the link
> 
> https://www.ebay.in/itm/132049798171
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

BBN on a ColaReb strap.


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottro (May 30, 2015)

Got some nice close ups today!
So we had a photoshoot in our studio today. In between shots I was chatting with the photographer about his camera/lens set up and he snapped a quick shot of my BB to show me how close he could shoot. It was just off the cuff and the lighting was set up for something else, but the shots still look rad! It was a ridiculous camera and the amount of detail in the files is insane. 
anyways, thought I'd share... these are all crops from the same photo. Makes me appreciate the watch even more looking at how small that rose is to the naked eye!

View attachment tudor 01b regular close.jpg


















Oh and if you're wondering - the camera was a 5DS R and the lens was (I think) the 70-200 (@100mm) 
The tightest crop is still like 1700 x 1100 pixels or so!


----------



## ExplorerK (May 11, 2016)

Fantastic shot and amazing level of detail by Tudor!


----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)

Scottro said:


> Got some nice close ups today!
> So we had a photoshoot in our studio today. In between shots I was chatting with the photographer about his camera/lens set up and he snapped a quick shot of my BB to show me how close he could shoot. It was just off the cuff and the lighting was set up for something else, but the shots still look rad! It was a ridiculous camera and the amount of detail in the files is insane.
> anyways, thought I'd share... these are all crops from the same photo. Makes me appreciate the watch even more looking at how small that rose is to the naked eye!
> 
> ...


Wow, great close ups here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

My Black Bay and Black Bay 36.


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll play  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Matching the shoes.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## pdrsm (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful strap! Is it crocodile? I really like it because it isn't very large (or at least from what I can see)


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Taken this morning with my Oris...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

TBB on tropic at the Persian Golf in Dubai 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Desk diving 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

cancel pls ....


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My BBN.


----------



## csierra (May 28, 2014)

Finally got my very own BBN and man am I loving it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ Um, what's that teeth set in your hands? Is that a Tudor brand set of dentures?


----------



## csierra (May 28, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^^ Um, what's that teeth set in your hands? Is that a Tudor brand set of dentures?


Hahah no I'm a dentist . That is a model set of teeth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Desk diving in leather for Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

Just a wrist shot


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Joining in...










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Very nice! I like the shiny bezel.


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

My brand spankin new BB36 grabbed at my dealer yesterday

Through my Phoenix NATO on it. It's 20mm but it works. The NATO it came with is a bit small for my huge wrists lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Leave them together and they start breeding...


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> Leave them together and they start breeding...
> 
> View attachment 10673762


Nice collection! 👍

Looks like you lost the black bezel on the watch in the middle 😉


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

RDK said:


> Nice collection! 
> 
> Looks like you lost the black bezel on the watch in the middle 


Cheers!


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

MadMrB said:


> Cheers!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Mine on a Marine National strap


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

RDK said:


> Nice collection! 
> 
> Looks like you lost the black bezel on the watch in the middle 


No, that's just a young one. It hasn't grown its bezel yet.


----------



## Doya Duwin (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Black Bay Blue on a deep brown Crown & Buckle strap today. Using the bezel as a date marker when I don't need it for timing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Picked up brand spankin new from the dealer today. Through the ZULU on so the bracelet can practice abstinence and stay a virgin for a while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Waiting for the train with the Black Bay Blue

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bcapa38 (Oct 13, 2011)

You guys are making me want to add a BB to my collection even more. I was dead set on the black bezel but now I want all three. Oh my.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Still wearing the BBB Classic on a dark brown Crown & Buckle strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Trust me, having the red doesn't make me not want the blue or the 36 or the PVD versions... 



bcapa38 said:


> You guys are making me want to ad a BB to my collection even more. I was dead set on the black bezel but now I want all three. Oh my.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## onij (Dec 28, 2015)

Nato from watchgecko.


----------



## ike2112 (Jul 27, 2015)

DutchMongolian said:


> Trust me, having the red doesn't make me not want the blue or the 36 or the PVD versions...


You mean you didn't see the bronze?..


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

ike2112 said:


> You mean you didn't see the bronze?..


Well it was ruled out due to technical difficulties aka small wrist syndrome ?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

My BB on polished stingray, by Combat Straps


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

new alphashark strap for my bbn, perfect. the original fabric strap from tudor is too short for me


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

DutchMongolian said:


> Well it was ruled out due to technical difficulties aka small wrist syndrome


I prefer to call it dinner plate watch syndrome.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

More of this beauty 

















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 3sheetwind (Feb 5, 2017)

BB bronze on the left, BB black on the bottom, and the right side sits their grand daddy, the original 94010 Tudor that debuted that dial/hands combo...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

BBB on a navy blue RAF strap. Looks great on it.


----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

BBB










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Back to the BB on leather, a dead give away of professional desk diver 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

BBN as a desk diver.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

100 pages on this thread! Nice to be part of it. Place your bets for 200 pages now.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridley (Jan 24, 2013)

Black Bay Black on Colareb Roma Vintage Mud.

Cheers


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

gaoxing84 said:


> new alphashark strap for my bbn, perfect. the original fabric strap from tudor is too short for me


It looks like you have a 5.5" wrist....I fail to see how the original strap could possibly be too small.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

nick_sixx said:


> It looks like you have a 5.5" wrist....I fail to see how the original strap could possibly be too small.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The Tudor NATO needs to be adjusted before it's used. The way it goes from the factory is way too small even for a small wrist. To adjust it's easier to remove the buckle and adjust it to your wrist then reattach the buckle. I suppose it can be done without removing the buckle but I found that it was too much friction on the buckle and I was afraid of damaging the strap.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

BBB on a 22/18mm Rios1931 for Panatime Mocha Pigskin :-!


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## toychaser (Jan 24, 2007)

Love the bezel on this. Great background on this pic!


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

That moment when they all stack up and everything is still clearly legible.

Dresses up, dresses down. Classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jxavier (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

:-! Let me say that this is a wonderful thread. And a wonderful forum. The Heritage Black Bay 36 is my first and only Tudor. Having seen it yesterday for the first time in real life, it has been on my wrist since. When I saw it in the display case, amongst all the other Black Bay models, I realized that it is the only watch I have ever seen that has the characteristics of a diver watch, but no rotatable bezel.

Loving the oversize markers and hands on the Rolex Subs, Deep Sea models, and the Tudor Black Bay divers, I wanted a watch which achieves that look without the rotatable bezel.

The Black Bay 36 is unique, versatile, and very special. Now, for the first time in a few years, I no longer miss my 36mm Rolex Explorer I. And I feel that I have something even better.

My best wrist shot. Taken far enough away, it gives a good impression of how the 36mm watch fits my 7.5in wrist:










All the Black Bay models are beautiful. I particularly like the no date feature, and also the fact that the rotatable bezels are not ceramic. Impressive to me is that the BB 36 is water proof to a depth of 150M, unlike the standard 100M.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Some non-oem nato




























Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a later strap change to one of @erikasoriginals black ops straps










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Happy New Year folks. Happy to share my recent arrival, a BB Dark on bracelet. Some various pics for your pleasure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Absolutely stunning :-! Love it that the sides of the case and bracelet are brushed!!! How is the TiC finish holding up?
So glad Tudor changed to the fitted end links, so much nicer imo!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Custom Swiss ammo strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsrule17 (Jun 26, 2013)

Will be looking for a different strap for spring / summer. Other than the NATO that came with JT what does everyone else like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Honored to finally be able to post here


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## mibby (Jun 12, 2015)

My BB36 on a BOB carbon today:


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

My last two purchases and likely my last two purchases for quite some time. I can't imagine an occasion I'd encounter where one of these two wouldn't suit the bill. Rugged and toolish Tudor, classic and refined Rolex.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

Just landed today. My first Tudor.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Tudor BBB Classic on brown Crown & Buckle strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Some wrist shots of my Black Bay 36, at various angles, might give a clearer idea of how this watch wears. My wrist size is 7.5in:















Sorry, could not get these next two shots to rotate properly


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

ETA version on vintage Swiss ammo leather.


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## pdrsm (Jan 17, 2017)

Recently added and my first Tudor


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> ETA version on vintage Swiss ammo leather.
> 
> View attachment 11006410


Love that strap, totally suits the watch. And the black reinforced holes in the strap are a great touch.


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

My new ETA BB:


----------



## Scottro (May 30, 2015)

took a few days off from the BBN due to a new arrival hogging all the wrist time, but threw it back on today and am happy to report that its appeal has not diminished (never thought it would, of course)
Sometimes a few days off helps remind you of all the charms you love about a watch though.


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

On rubber strap today, no matter how I adjusted the bracelet it's either too tight or too loose o|


----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)

1165dvd said:


> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Nice strap

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Toxic army green NATO today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyP (Sep 7, 2006)

THG said:


> View attachment 11119810
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the strap on this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

JohnnyP said:


> What's the strap on this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Erikasoriginals (IG) black ops parachute strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

So last week, I ordered a new watch to commemorate the upcoming birth of our second daughter. I bought a watch to do the same when our first daughter was born and had her name and birthdate engraved on the case back. And I plan on doing the same this time. The watch came in today and I am pretty pleased with the purchase so far.

Glad to be a part of the club now too.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

NativeTxn said:


> So last week, I ordered a new watch to commemorate the upcoming birth of our second daughter. I bought a watch to do the same when our first daughter was born and had her name and birthdate engraved on the case back. And I plan on doing the same this time. The watch came in today and I am pretty pleased with the purchase so far.
> 
> Glad to be a part of the club now too.


Don't forget to buy a watch for each girl from their birth year, to give them when they're old enough to appreciate them.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11121170


A truly stunning photo - and watch!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

NativeTxn said:


> So last week, I ordered a new watch to commemorate the upcoming birth of our second daughter. I bought a watch to do the same when our first daughter was born and had her name and birthdate engraved on the case back. And I plan on doing the same this time. The watch came in today and I am pretty pleased with the purchase so far.
> 
> Glad to be a part of the club now too.


Congratulations on both daughter and watch. A great idea for truly heirloom pieces. I really love all the Black Bay Divers, but when I see this combination it always pleasantly surprises me. And whenever someone acquires one, I keep repeating that the blue bezel and black dial work so beautifully together. Especially with the steel bracelet. I never think of black and blue as a winning combination of colors for a timepiece, yet there are a few - especially this one - that work so well.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I believe that a beautiful timepiece is the epitome of fine jewellery. The Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36 is no exception:



The same, in fact, can be said of all the Black Bay models.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy Sunday .....:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

It looks like I am part of the club now;-). As always there is a story behind this one.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Daylight savings providing some excellent afternoon sun.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Uk_browning said:


> It looks like I am part of the club now;-). As always there is a story behind this one.


What's the story, and why did my Tudor BBR with rose logo come with a plain dark strap and you got a cool strap? (sad)


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

DocJekl said:


> What's the story, and why did my Tudor BBR with rose logo come with a plain dark strap and you got a cool strap? (sad)


The ETA BBR came with a black NATO while the new in house version comes with the new burgundy/black one in the pic.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Portland said:


> The ETA BBR came with a black NATO while the new in house version comes with the new burgundy/black one in the pic.


That strap is badass...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Portland said:


> The ETA BBR came with a black NATO while the new in house version comes with the new burgundy/black one in the pic.


So, he's got a Rose Tudor (ETA) like mine with the newer strap, meaning he had to buy it separately.


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

DocJekl said:


> So, he's got a Rose Tudor (ETA) like mine with the newer strap, meaning he had to buy it separately.


That or he has a super cool AD that hooked him up.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Damn I'm starting to get an inch for the in house black bays.. Love the straight text in alignment with the straight indices at 3 and 9 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

normally have this straight lug two tone jubilee on my gold seiko turtle. thought i'd pop it onto my bb. how does it look? or a bit too over the top?


----------



## pdrsm (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

neongas said:


> normally have this straight lug two tone jubilee on my gold seiko turtle. thought i'd pop it onto my bb. how does it look? or a bit too over the top?
> 
> View attachment 11185522


Looks good.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

My first Tudor, very good value in my opinion especially being a Rolex owner, my BBB loves the smell of leather.
Rode it on the way home yesterday, enough talk, time for a good fast ride.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Also had the choice of buying the newer 2016 in house movement with 70hrs reserve with COSC but it was thicker so went with the 1st generation Rose with a Self-Winding smile 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

One more photo before she goes for a ride.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## 4236 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

V-Twin said:


> Also had the choice of buying the newer 2016 in house movement with 70hrs reserve with COSC but it was thicker so went with the 1st generation Rose with a Self-Winding smile
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did the same, but my choice was more due to the fact that I didn't really like the riveted bracelet on the in-house.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

NativeTxn said:


> I did the same, but my choice was more due to the fact that I didn't really like the riveted bracelet on the in-house.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah the riveted bracelet is different, originally intended to buy the 2016 but the extra thickness put me off.
Just like before buying a motorcycle or car, need to test drive one first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Been enjoying this beauty for about 8 months now, love it to bits.


Tudor Black Bay Red 008 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


----------



## Kiespijn (Jun 5, 2009)

Pelagos two liner 










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

neongas said:


> normally have this straight lug two tone jubilee on my gold seiko turtle. thought i'd pop it onto my bb. how does it look? or a bit too over the top?
> 
> View attachment 11185522


lol, a portent of things to come!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

fordy964 said:


> lol, a portent of things to come!


It kinda doesn't work but it kinda should. And to that end ... it kinda does 
... kinda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)

nm


----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)

V


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)




----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, a new day and I have given the Basel 2017 Omega Railmaster lots of thought. First, I was smitten by the LE model. Then, it turns out that I like the non-LE better. Now, I am really wondering if, when I see the RM in real life, will I like it any better than my Tudor Heritage BB36?



There is a lot to be said for this simple and small watch. It's wrist presence is really more than one would expect from a watch this size. The proportions of the case, and the case/bracelet are perfect. And I won't go on about all the other attributes. I have come a long way over the past decade, buying and selling watches, and ultimately trying to settle on the one perfect piece for me. I thought I had found it in this watch, until the Basel 2017 Railmaster, both LE and non-LE. After a couple of days, although not seeing them in real life, I find that I still have a passion for this BB36. While I can't wait to see the Railmasters, it would take an awful lot to pull me away from this BB36.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


> Well, a new day and I have given the Basel 2017 Omega Railmaster lots of thought. First, I was smitten by the LE model. Then, it turns out that I like the non-LE better. Now, I am really wondering if, when I see the RM in real life, will I like it any better than my Tudor Heritage BB36?
> 
> There is a lot to be said for this simple and small watch. It's wrist presence is really more than one would expect from a watch this size. The proportions of the case, and the case/bracelet are perfect. And I won't go on about all the other attributes. I have come a long way over the past decade, buying and selling watches, and ultimately trying to settle on the one perfect piece for me. I thought I had found it in this watch, until the Basel 2017 Railmaster, both LE and non-LE. After a couple of days, although not seeing them in real life, I find that I still have a passion for this BB36. While I can't wait to see the Railmasters, it would take an awful lot to pull me away from this BB36.
> 
> ...


I've been waiting on the new Railmaster for a while. The LE is a stunner, but too small for my big wrists and I doubt will be a great value. The non-LE just doesn't work for me, so I'm a bit disappointed. Then I saw the BB41 and sort of forgot about the RM. The BB41 will satisfy all of my Explorer / Railmaster lust in an inexpensive package. Very glad they gave us big guys an option.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

raustin33 said:


> I've been waiting on the new Railmaster for a while. The LE is a stunner, but too small for my big wrists and I doubt will be a great value. The non-LE just doesn't work for me, so I'm a bit disappointed. Then I saw the BB41 and sort of forgot about the RM. The BB41 will satisfy all of my Explorer / Railmaster lust in an inexpensive package. Very glad they gave us big guys an option.


Sounds like the BB41 will be perfect for you. I have a 7.5in wrist, and am perfectly happy with the BB36. My wrist is also pretty thick, and not as flat at the top, so I can better pull of the smaller sizes.

When I found the Black Bay 36, I was even prepared to wait and pay lots more) for a Rolex Explorer 1 ($4500CAD more to be exact). I had waited the better part of a year before I could find either watch to try around here. I was instantly smitten with the BB36. And I had no idea of the price before I went into the AD, only a ballpark figure. I was thrilled when I found out. I still think the Rolex Explorer I is an amazing watch, though, and feel it is also worth it's price. If I had liked it better, I would have had no hesitation in buying it.

You hit the nail on the head: "The BB41 will satisfy all of my Explorer / Railmaster lust in an inexpensive package." I like both the LE Railmaster and the non-LE, but I am not going to have both a Railmaster and my BB36. I think that I would live to regret it very much if I gave up the BB36.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

To me, this fine little timepiece outshines every other I have seen:


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

A little hike today:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, as Baselworld 2017 fades into the sunset, I am still just as happy with my BB36 as I was before the show. Perhaps even a bit happier!


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Some may say it wears smaller on a strap. I disagree.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

fogbound said:


> Some may say it wears smaller on a strap. I disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same about Basel. Feel I already got the good chrono lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Anyone seen BB on jubilee bracelet?
I think those would complement it perfectly but never seen a picture online

sent from Moto Z


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Picked up today brand new at AD 
Inhouse didnt stand a chance next to this one


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Tom_ZG said:


> Picked up today brand new at AD
> Inhouse didnt stand a chance next to this one


Congratulations, looks great!


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Gen 1 BBN









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpmalpas (Oct 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk416 (Mar 20, 2017)

Here's mine on its new strap.


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

tk416 said:


> Here's mine on its new strap.


Nice strap! |> may i ask where it was purchased? 
Im finding it difficult to source a strap that provides a smaller gap between the watch case and strap at the lugs and also a strap that will fit the original deployant clasp.


----------



## tk416 (Mar 20, 2017)

It's a custom made by Aaron at Combat straps. Showed him a pic of the leather Style I wanted and told him it was for a Tudor deployment clasp. 22-18. Changes up the look completely from a bracelet.


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

tk416 said:


> It's a custom made by Aaron at Combat straps.


Cheers! definitely will look into this.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Desk diving with my BB Red









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Black Bay Red on NATO









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11427322


Fantastic shot, and even better that's the model that I own.


----------



## OptiUK (Apr 1, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Black Bae again for Saturday, have a great weekend!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)




----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Heritage BBN









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Another photo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, wrong topic 

iP7


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Lukebor said:


> EP today
> 
> iP7


No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No No

The topic is "Thread: How about a Tudor Black Bay photo thread?"


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## hugo.snavdn (Oct 8, 2016)

My previous Black Bays


----------



## hugo.snavdn (Oct 8, 2016)

My present BB, I love Black Bays


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertson79 (Apr 22, 2016)

Tudor Black bay limited edition "l'italiano"


----------



## Nonfatmilk (Jan 17, 2017)

Car shot


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

BBB Classic on a deep brown "Fennic" Crown & Buckle strap. Goes with just about everything.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Red 002 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a 20mm Eulit palma perlon with OEM tudor buckle and trying out newly arrived SEIKO bezel protectors (yes it may be butt-ugly and sinful for some  but it fulfils a purpose to protect my diver from rough play during my holidays which start today )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Black Bay Red in alley









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Noir with rose logo


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

It makes me happy just looking at this watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erreeffe (Jun 28, 2011)

My Italiano LE Black Bay!!
Ciaooo, R


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice, never there was an Italian version !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordAnubis (Apr 6, 2017)

My Bronze. Crappy photos sorry. Will get better ones when I get some more straps in.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogdanco (Jan 11, 2017)

Good afternoon fellow WUS users! My first post here, after spending last 3 months just reading. Always loved watches but stayed in the entry-level Tissot automatic price ranges until recently. Decided to get a nice gift for myself and stopped at a Tudor Black Bay the in-house movement blue model on bracelet. 

Although european, I am living in Taiwan and will travel end of this month to London so i can grab a watch without VAT. I found the black bezel model at WOS on Heathrow airport at 2.100 pounds. 

My question - do I have any chances to grab any discount at London ADs? And if yes, can you give me some hints? Taipei ones are giving 10%, which i assume if I am able to grab in London, together with 20% VAT off would take the watch below 2.000. 

Enjoy the Easter Holidays and I am eagerly waiting to picture my new watch - only 2 weeks left!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

TBB on Eulit Palma perlon during the family holidays in Phuket










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Last weekend at the happiest place on earth










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## erreeffe (Jun 28, 2011)

V-Twin said:


> Nice, never there was an Italian version !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's recent (super...) limited edition 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/tudor-black-bay-black-limited-edition-aka-litaliano-4224690.html

Ciaooo, R


----------



## Kainz916 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

From jeans and a sport coat last night to a suit this morning, I was able to use both of these beauties this weekend.

Hope everyone has a great and safe Easter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Close up








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

masterClock said:


> From jeans and a sport coat last night to a suit this morning, I was able to use both of these beauties this weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great and safe Easter!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the burgundy BB and if I were to buy another one, it would be the blue rather than the black


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

JDBCN said:


> I have the burgundy BB and if I were to buy another one, it would be the blue rather than the black


Yep. I bought the Blue first and grabbed the Black around Christmas because of it's short production run. Love them both and will often keep one on a leather strap to have an easy option. Love them both.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Can anyone post pictures of a BB Dark that has been worn consistently over the past year or longer? I've been on a flipping spree lately and have a Pelagos coming in. If that doesn't work out, I'd really like to try the dark on the leather strap. But if it hasn't stood the test of time for others, I'd probably pass. I know all coatings eventually scratch off, but some are better than others. How's Tudor's? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jpmalpas (Oct 16, 2016)

Under the sun. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quick and dirty photo but I've finally got my hands on a BBN. Been trying to track down a nice used one for months and managed to luck out and pick up a brand new one! Love it


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Just a quick unedited shot I took to send to my brother overseas but it does a great job showing how much of a chameleon the Black Bay Blue can be. That beautiful midnight blue bezel can easily fall almost black in a lot of settings. Just has such a great pop to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

On the Shinkansen from Tokyo to Kyoto.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsu507 (Sep 26, 2014)

Iam back! but this time with a BBN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## movoblast (Apr 21, 2015)

The red one is seriously growing on me! I already have the BB black ETA, but I am seriously tempted to purchase a red one too.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Switched from my Speedmaster X-33 to my Tudor Black Bay Red tonight. I have a bracelet for it, but the leather just looks perfect.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11623250


That's one beautiful shot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

BBB is so sweet!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

PrinceT said:


> That's one beautiful shot!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11676306


One of the best shots I've seen of the red!
I own the classic BBN & BBB. You're making this one tempting! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

masterClock said:


> One of the best shots I've seen of the red!
> I own the classic BBN & BBB. You're making this one tempting!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tnx mate ... BB its a stunning timepieace .... i love my red BB ....!!!!!!!!!!!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## BomberMonkey (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## erreeffe (Jun 28, 2011)

My "Italiano" BB on its OEM Nato 

Ciaooo, R


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Back from a fresh full service from Abc watchwerks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

ABC from DTLA? How are they? 
I am waiting for my BBB to arrive on Monday btw.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Ssunnylee24 said:


> ABC from DTLA? How are they?
> I am waiting for my BBB to arrive on Monday btw.


Abc watchwerks in Los Angeles. Seem to do a great job on the metal refinishing and polishing as it looks brand new.

In terms of the movement, it's about 5 seconds fast per day but the manual winding of the crown seems a bit gritty. I will see how it fares this week and it may go back if it doesn't get better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

I finally sourced the old style bracelet for my Black Bay in house. It's perfect now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On Tudor rubber strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

Just got mine yesterday and couldnt be happier!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Had my Black Bay for for 3 weeks now and it's never left the bracelet, so thought i'd try some different straps. Decided it looks good on anything!


----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

See below


----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

Stunning. Black Blue Red around it went in my head. Red won.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

Switch up to leather nato on Tudor Black Bay


----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

Picked up a couple weeks ago. First in-house movement watch I own and couldn't be happier. When the AD called I booked it over.

After 2 weeks of ownership it's already developing a nice patina while running a steady 3 seconds fast per day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

Watch_Me6777 said:


> BBB is so sweet!


That's a BBN (noir) the BBB is the black bay blue


----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

DutchMongolian said:


> Black Bae again for Saturday, have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is the strap I was asking about???


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Forgot the name, but I got this NATO from Crown and Buckle


SiSetts said:


> This is the strap I was asking about???


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 11832906


I'm really leaning towards the Black Bay Blue as my next purchase, but every time you post your BBR, I'm so tempted by that red! Stunning!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

heirmyles said:


> I'm really leaning towards the Black Bay Blue as my next purchase, but every time you post your BBR, I'm so tempted by that red! Stunning!


mate don't worry .... no wrong choice for BB .... :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!

one more for you ...b-)b-)b-)


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> mate don't worry .... no wrong choice for BB .... :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!
> 
> one more for you ...b-)b-)b-)
> 
> View attachment 11842122


My new MacBook desktop background photo...


----------



## BomberMonkey (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

capt-dim said:


> mate don't worry .... no wrong choice for BB .... :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!
> 
> one more for you ...b-)b-)b-)
> 
> View attachment 11842122


Awesome. Here's the UK version - sun is nowhere to be seen obviously


----------



## nqtri (Mar 23, 2015)

Looking for a everyday watch and I tried on the new in house BB yesterday. Does it look too big on my tiny wrist?

Some people say it looks good some say too big. Personally I think it's big though I haf no problem wearing the Omega PO previously.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

Its tough to see and judge the fitment on the wrist.
Everytime when I take a wrist shot of my tudor BBB, it looks big but in real life, they fit perfectly.

Others can judge the looks of the watch but the decisions on fitment has to be done by you!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

nqtri said:


> Looking for a everyday watch and I tried on the new in house BB yesterday. Does it look too big on my tiny wrist?
> 
> Some people say it looks good some say too big. Personally I think it's big though I haf no problem wearing the Omega PO previously.
> 
> ...


No, but I'm pretty sure it makes your butt look big.

:-d


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

BBB with rallye strap, really comfortable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

New Hirsch Grand Duke fitted.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shuke (Feb 26, 2010)

These are fantastic looking! Nice photos.


----------



## rcoltellino (Jun 6, 2016)

Love the black bay


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black Bay S&G, just in!! I'm so happy with it!










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

Black Bay Blue, this is a keeper!


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Black Bay S&G, just in!! I'm so happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, Tudor did that watch so well!! I never thought I'd like a two tone watch, but this was love at first sight.

Congrats!!!


----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

Hirsch Grand Duke off. Nato on. Swapped myself,1st time using Bergeon 6767-F









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

The fabric strap sat in the original box for 3 years & 10 months before I tried it and I'm loving it. It takes a bit of work to get the fit right but once you do it's really comfy. I like the fact that it takes the gap away that you get with the vintage leather strap:


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

i know this is a photo thread but I love how much positive reaction the Tudors have been getting over the past 2-3 years especially the BB range. Theyve really nailed their range and been brave enough to push the boundaries of design in what is essentially a 50/60 year old design and bringing it bang up to date with splashes of colour and cutting edge tech. Very hard to do without destroying the heritage look completely or making them look like reissues.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Under the summer sun









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

Has anyone seen a BB in the wild? I've only seen it once, a Burgundy


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insanevette (Aug 19, 2016)

JDBCN said:


> Has anyone seen a BB in the wild? I've only seen it once, a Burgundy


Never. I'm kind of surprised I haven't. The day I do I will become the weird watch fanatic.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... one year on my wrist ... but still in love ....!!!!


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

First post on this forum, just picked up this baby today.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

On nato









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Hi, may I know where do you live? I live in Canada and we don't even have any of the new baselworld models lol

This model is an absolute beauty btw. I love how affordable it is too


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

NegNoodles said:


> Hi, may I know where do you live? I live in Canada and we don't even have any of the new baselworld models lol
> 
> This model is an absolute beauty btw. I love how affordable it is too


Hong Kong

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## widiaman (May 28, 2017)

BB Bronze starting patina









Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhands (Nov 2, 2016)

NegNoodles said:


> Hi, may I know where do you live? I live in Canada and we don't even have any of the new baselworld models lol
> 
> This model is an absolute beauty btw. I love how affordable it is too


Was just at an AD this weekend up here in Canada and saw the new Steel & Gold as well as the new bb41. I never thought I'd like a two tone watch, but the S&G is a beaut!!


----------



## coolhands (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)

BBN smile dial


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Taking the Black Bay out in the wild









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)

Black Bay Bronze









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan6 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nothing like a watch with an interesting history! Then and now.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Trying the included Tudor fabric strap:


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

New black bay blue on an Erikas original!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

TBB! just changed the tudor OEM rubber strap to an @erikasoriginals black ops parachute strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rusty, can you tell me the maker of that strap? TIA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

BrandonH79 said:


> Rusty, can you tell me the maker of that strap? TIA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a custom made by hand by a guy on another forum (tzuk) that I'm on. Name Pav69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Black Bay Red









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champ (Aug 22, 2012)

just joined the BBB club, love it!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

BB









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

Another new Hirsch. Camelgrain this time.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Enjoying my BB41. It's rather shiny but that's toned down with a good leather strap.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Black Bay Red today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan6 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice, that's a high quality, unique strap sets the watch perfectly. Buckle is a little fidgety, my opinion. Enjoy!


----------



## ras47 (Mar 10, 2017)

spartan6 said:


> Nothing like a watch with an interesting history! Then and now.


Is that a Stoner MG the soldier is carrying?


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

BBB now on Rallye Strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Desk diving with the Black Bay Red today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan Strachanovski (Apr 7, 2017)

First post. Hello.


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Putting this up for sale or trade soon. Love it but it's gotten barely any wrist time since I purchased it a few months back.


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

DocJekl said:


> My new MacBook desktop background photo...


My thoughts exactly...that's one of the most beautiful shots I've seen on this site.


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow...wasn't aware that the Italian version had the red text on the dial! That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

One more, alley shot. Taken about 3 or 4 months ago.


----------



## asloper6001 (Jun 19, 2017)

First day on our honeymoon with the purebred. In love with her. lol


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a brand new Rubber B strap (received minutes ago, 4 days UPS blazing fast delivery door to door Miami beach to Delhi). The quality is outstanding and par to its rather pricey tag. Very satisfied with the looks and fit, particularly with the OEM deployant buckle. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

THG said:


> On a brand new Rubber B strap (received minutes ago, 4 days UPS blazing fast delivery door to door Miami beach to Delhi). The quality is outstanding and par to its rather pricey tag. Very satisfied with the looks and fit, particularly with the OEM deployant buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! I like it!! About the cost? How much?

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

batman1345 said:


> Nice!! I like it!! About the cost? How much?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Pricey but great quality $250 USD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

THG said:


> Thanks! Pricey but great quality $250 USD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice thank you very much, could you tell me the site for order?

Have a nice day from Greece!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

batman1345 said:


> Nice thank you very much, could you tell me the site for order?
> 
> Have a nice day from Greece!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Repost pics mounted if you get it...

http://rubberb.com/en/tudor-watch-band

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asloper6001 (Jun 19, 2017)

I like how the rubber b's fit flush up to the bezel. Going to wear my current straps out some more and will pick one up soon probably.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

THG said:


> Repost pics mounted if you get it...
> 
> http://rubberb.com/en/tudor-watch-band
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you again!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Love the look and considering this for my Blue BB. Is it true that the strap comes without a buckle? If so, does it mean you have to have the oem leather strap with deployant clasp or you have to purchase a buckle for the strap as an additional cost? Thanks in advance for clarifying.



THG said:


> On a brand new Rubber B strap (received minutes ago, 4 days UPS blazing fast delivery door to door Miami beach to Delhi). The quality is outstanding and par to its rather pricey tag. Very satisfied with the looks and fit, particularly with the OEM deployant buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

1165dvd said:


> Love the look and considering this for my Blue BB. Is it true that the strap comes without a buckle? If so, does it mean you have to have the oem leather strap with deployant clasp or you have to purchase a buckle for the strap as an additional cost? Thanks in advance for clarifying.


Yes indeed. I recommend it, if you so choose, go ahead with it. 
Bucklewise, it works seamlessly with the OEM deployant buckle if you have it, otherwise it's supposed to take any 18mm buckle too. Check out their site and/or ask them, maybe they would sell you alternatives as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Flip.willy (Aug 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Trying out a new look










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## rudestew (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello new to the forum , heres one of mine


----------



## ChubbyPan (Jun 9, 2017)

Can not believe how much i love my Black Bay and Tudor in general. Now i need to get the Bronze.


----------



## asloper6001 (Jun 19, 2017)

I know right. Im still in hunnymoon stage, but my BB doesnt come off my wrist. lol


----------



## coolhands (Nov 2, 2016)

From this weekend. Bulang & Sons leather nato. Light, comfortable, buttery. Much needed substance and depth to match the bbn that I just didn't get from the fabric strap. And a 'casual' break from the bracelet that has felt a bit dressy this summer.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## JSanta (Jun 20, 2017)

Gift from my lovely wife.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Recent movie selections may have influenced my BBN Classic decision today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Excited to say that I'll be able to join this thread soon...


----------



## MDJAnalyst (May 22, 2017)

heirmyles said:


> Excited to say that I'll be able to join this thread soon...


Congrats!


----------



## asloper6001 (Jun 19, 2017)

heirmyles said:


> Excited to say that I'll be able to join this thread soon...


Nice which version did you go with?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

MDJAnalyst said:


> Congrats!


Cheers MDJ!



asloper6001 said:


> Nice which version did you go with?


Black Bay Blue, ETA version! Went back and forth on the bezel colour, but ultimately decided the Blue was the most versatile for me. Decided to go with the ETA as it's thinner and doesn't have the riveted bracelet (which I don't care for the look of). Excited to have finally pulled the trigger!


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Watching wimbledon with my trusty BB!


----------



## Thomaz71 (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asloper6001 (Jun 19, 2017)

the blue black and white combo, is for me the most ideal colors i could have on a watch. i never want to stop looking at it. if I had more money, i would definitely scoop more colors, but only choosing one the blue is my fav.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

I absolutely love the way this watch fits ad feels!


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

It has arrived, and I'm in love  I've been eyeing the Black Bay for over a year now - thrilled to finally own one!


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the great photos. This might be a grail-type watch for me, and I'm hoping join this thread properly in a few weeks' time...


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

THG said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that RubberB. Such a cool look. Debating getting the all-black or the blue/black for my BB.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

1165dvd said:


> Love that RubberB. Such a cool look. Debating getting the all-black or the blue/black for my BB.


Yeah I'm really enjoying it. I debated between the cream or the all black but I'm happier I chose the latter. Repost pics if you get it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

That dial!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Travelller said:


>


That is gorgeous! Nice shot.


----------



## bogdanco (Jan 11, 2017)

on the beach...


----------



## bogdanco (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

After 5 hours in the water on my new board









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhands (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## skytree (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I've ordered the new Black Bay Black on steel strap 
I'd like to have a vintage aged leather strap as well (like the Tudor one), would you have any good recommendations and photos for me ?

I was considering a Colareb strap. For a BB Black, is the black the only way to go ? Are dark brown good too ?

Black ROMA looks fine : Colareb.it. 22mm ROMA black color band

But I like the texture of the SPOLETO. Comes in dark brown tough: Colareb.it.22mm SPOLETO dark brown band

I'm afraid brown and grey ones won't pair well with the BBB:
Colareb.it.22mm PERUGIA band
Colareb.it.22mm VENEZIA gray strap

What do you think ? Any suggetions from other retailers ?

PS to Admins: I didn't want to create a new topic for this question, but if you prefer so, I'll do that


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

skytree said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've ordered the new Black Bay Black on steel strap
> I'd like to have a vintage aged leather strap as well (like the Tudor one), would you have any good recommendations and photos for me ?
> ...


Take a look at bulang and sons. They sell jpm straps and have many pics with the straps on a black bay. Also I've been eying up a hodinkee strap with stitching down the sides. A little expensive but great texture. Might be worth a look. Here are a few screenshots. Good luck.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## skytree (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks !

I like the short black leather strap a lot !
I think I'll go for a black strap. It reinforces the black of the dial.
But it's not available in 22mm lug width (the short one). I'm going to ask them about the availability.

https://shop.bulangandsons.com/watch-straps/short-black-leather-watch-strap.html

The good news is they have nice offering of straps looking good on Speedmasters too


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

THG said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! What rubber strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

txaggie9307 said:


> Nice! What rubber strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rubber B strap for Tudor, check them out:

http://rubberb.com/en/tudor-watch-band/strap-tudor-heritage-black-bay

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

txaggie9307 said:


> Nice! What rubber strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to steal THG's thunder, but its a RubberB. Just came out a few months ago and THG kills me every time he posts a picture of his BB with it on. Very pricy but I think it's worth it. Seamless look, as if it was an option from Tudor. I'm acutally quite surprised Tudor doesn't offer their own.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

1165dvd said:


> Not to steal THG's thunder, but its a RubberB. Just came out a few months ago and THG kills me every time he posts a picture of his BB with it on. Very pricy but I think it's worth it. Seamless look, as if it was an option from Tudor. I'm acutally quite surprised Tudor doesn't offer their own.


Thank you for your kind words  As you said, it is rather pricey but IMHO well worth it for the quality and fit you get. Much prefer it, looks-wise, over other available options (hint, hint in Nepal straps 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDJAnalyst (May 22, 2017)

New-to-me Tudor Black Bay Black ETA on a colareb italian leather strap.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

I dig this combo... It's ColaReb Spoleto vintage brown



skytree said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've ordered the new Black Bay Black on steel strap
> I'd like to have a vintage aged leather strap as well (like the Tudor one), would you have any good recommendations and photos for me ?
> ...


----------



## Champ (Aug 22, 2012)

New leather for the black bay blue:


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

S&G again, sadly that means my other babies are getting less and less wrist time.










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Summer rain


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Quodjo105 (Jul 27, 2017)

My black bay blue comes in tomorrow, will post a wrist shot soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Quodjo105 (Jul 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## movoblast (Apr 21, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> S&G again, sadly that means my other babies are getting less and less wrist time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy mackeral I didn't think I'd ever like a two tone watch but that is nice!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_Just in time* for Tudor Tuesday..._

First Tudor: Heritage Black Bay Bronze Blue



_*G'day to our mates Down Under!_ ;-)


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Is it morning already?


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> S&G again, sadly that means my other babies are getting less and less wrist time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might be the best execution of a date complication I've ever seen. They almost always look out of place, but the size, placement and font are beautiful here.


----------



## Icycas (Feb 1, 2017)

BBB inhouse movement or ETA?


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

A few recent shots of my Black Bay 36:


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## WatchSabi (Jun 6, 2017)

Just joined the Tudor Black Bay club today. Check out the new BBB and a shot with the rest of the Rolex family.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

WatchSabi said:


> Just joined the Tudor Black Bay club today. Check out the new BBB and a shot with the rest of the Rolex family.
> View attachment 12398603
> View attachment 12398605
> View attachment 12398607
> ...


Nice watches but have some self control respect and put some shoes on.


----------



## WatchSabi (Jun 6, 2017)

trh77 said:


> Nice watches but have some self control respect and put some shoes on.


Haha. Sorry, didn't mean to include pics of my feet but I don't think it's a big deal. I don't wear shoes while in my house. House rules.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gizmotek (Apr 19, 2015)

Getting more and more wrist time these days









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Reminescing of Octopussy James bond style?️?.♀ @ Udaipur Taj Lake Palace










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

WatchSabi said:


> Haha. Sorry, didn't mean to include pics of my feet but I don't think it's a big deal. I don't wear shoes while in my house. House rules.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ignore him. You leave those shoes off. Even if you're in the AD. If the athletes foot starts irritating you, a little rub with a nato strap does the trick. I like the Omega MC 300 strap. I don't have one but the AD has one in the window which is always handy.


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm happy to join this discussion. I just received my Black Bay Blue last night and I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> A few recent shots of my Black Bay 36:


Thank you for posting pictures of my next watch. Great pics btw.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Buellrider said:


> Thank you for posting pictures of my next watch. Great pics btw.


Thanks. I look forward to seeing pics of your's when you get it. And I hope you enjoy your's as much as I do mine!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New BB black! Flipped the seamaster for this one. Next to the brother Sub ND114060.

Compare to my old Pelagos, the BB is much warmer and vivid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

Bronze getting better with age










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bad fishy (Feb 25, 2014)

Bronze on a Haveston Straps fabric strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Rocking the BB with my new VBC summer suit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

My second Black Bay... I bought the Red one the year it came out, and this one one month ago.


----------



## chiahau (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi guys, just curious.

Do you think I can purchase the Black Bay's Fabric strap from AD as a replacement if I lost the bundled strap?

Thanks.


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Fomenko said:


> My second Black Bay... I bought the Red one the year it came out, and this one one month ago.


Stunning watch. I love the black but I would be terrified of scratches although Im fairly heavy on watches. How is the bracelet holding out?


----------



## owlan (Nov 19, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> S&G again, sadly that means my other babies are getting less and less wrist time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went back looking for pictures of this two tone after seeing Ben from Hodinkees on his Instagram to see if it's Instagram filter trickery or if it's the watch. I've never liked two tones before this one. It's so beautiful!


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

iam7head said:


>


Great two watch combo! Similar to mine.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> S&G again, sadly that means my other babies are getting less and less wrist time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!
Great shot. Cool.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Does anyone have a photo of a Black Bay on a 6.5in wrist? I'm scared it's going to be too large for me.


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Couldn't help myself today. It just looked so nice in the light.










I wasn't driving. I was stopped.


----------



## gizmotek (Apr 19, 2015)

Daytime lume 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

If I wanted another Swiss diver (mainly a Tudor Black Bay variant) to compliment a Omega Seamaster PO 2500D what would be the suggestions?










Despite similarities I'm still leaning towards the Black Bay Black with gilt hands.

Thoughts?


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Dream Killer said:


> If I wanted another Swiss diver (mainly a Tudor Black Bay variant) to compliment a Omega Seamaster PO 2500D what would be the suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Black Bay with red bezel would be a nice variant, I think 

By the way, that's a 2500C in the picture. Straight "1" and Closed "4"


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Leekster said:


> Wow!
> Great shot. Cool.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.





owlan said:


> I went back looking for pictures of this two tone after seeing Ben from Hodinkees on his Instagram to see if it's Instagram filter trickery or if it's the watch. I've never liked two tones before this one. It's so beautiful!


Thanks guys! Yes the Black Bay S&G proves more versatile than I thought it'd be.
On my first ever perlon...










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

RDK said:


> The Black Bay with red bezel would be a nice variant, I think
> 
> By the way, that's a 2500C in the picture. Straight "1" and Closed "4"


It's a D. The serial number is in the 25000D range. Confirmed to me by the Omega boutique when it was serviced two months ago.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Dream Killer said:


> It's a D. The serial number is in the 25000D range. Confirmed to me by the Omega boutique when it was serviced two months ago.


Okay.. must be a newer movement + case with an older date ring then. A collectors item .

Still miss my PO 2500D XL sometimes. In hindsight, I should have gotten a 42mm model like yours


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

RDK said:


> Okay.. must be a newer movement + case with an older date ring then. A collectors item .
> 
> Still miss my PO 2500D XL sometimes. In hindsight, I should have gotten a 42mm model like yours


No worries mate. When I received the watch I went through plenty of dramas. First the clasp would pop open when I simply moved my hand up. Watch replaced. After a few months the replacement watch stopped completely. I wrote a letter to the Swatchgroup. They then must of either changed the watch completely or put in the 2500D movement. I can't remember exactly but it was confirmed to me after the service that it was a 2500D. By the way the first service was free (Complimentary, worth $800) Also have an Omega black coloured strap with orange stitching. Also complimentary. I'm a massive haggler.

Thanks for the tip re: Red Black Bay. I like it but it's too eccentric for my taste.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

A true classic...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

My favourite of all...


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

smkader said:


> Does anyone have a photo of a Black Bay on a 6.5in wrist? I'm scared it's going to be too large for me.


Sorry no pic, but I'm almost certain it will be too big for your wrist. I have a 6.25" wrist and the BB looked huge since the lugs protrude way out from the case.


----------



## owlan (Nov 19, 2012)

qcjulle said:


> Sorry no pic, but I'm almost certain it will be too big for your wrist. I have a 6.25" wrist and the BB looked huge since the lugs protrude way out from the case.


I think it's personal preference. I've seen pictures where it still looks good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

smkader said:


> Does anyone have a photo of a Black Bay on a 6.5in wrist? I'm scared it's going to be too large for me.


These might be reposts, but here's a few of my BBB on my 6.5" wrist; there's more on my Instagram. I don't find the lug-to-lug distance to create an issue with overhang, especially if you're looking perpendicular down at the watch; it's the thickness of the watch and the viewing angle that sometimes makes it look like it's overhanging.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

pop4 said:


> These might be reposts, but here's a few of my BBB on my 6.5" wrist; there's more on my Instagram. I don't find the lug-to-lug distance to create an issue with overhang, especially if you're looking perpendicular down at the watch; it's the thickness of the watch and the viewing angle that sometimes makes it look like it's overhanging.


Thank you for the pictures. I was planning on getting the ETA version to combat the thickness. I'm going to have to find a dealer and try one on before I buy I guess. I hope you're cat's ok!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

smkader said:


> Thank you for the pictures. I was planning on getting the ETA version to combat the thickness. I'm going to have to find a dealer and try one on before I buy I guess. I hope you're cat's ok!


My wrist measures 6" only, with my Black Bay S&G in-house...no it's not so big and the lugs are comfortably within the wrist.



















Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

qcjulle said:


> Sorry no pic, but I'm almost certain it will be too big for your wrist. I have a 6.25" wrist and the BB looked huge since the lugs protrude way out from the case.


Guess again  
On my 6" wrist...









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> My wrist measures 6" only, with my Black Bay S&G in-house...no it's not so big and the lugs are comfortably within the wrist.


Strangly, though your wrist is smaller, the watch looks smaller on your wrist than on Pop4's. Maybe it's the first person perspective?


----------



## skx389 (May 23, 2016)

truep287 said:


> View attachment 5338002
> 
> Just got this!


Congrats, it's beautiful

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

smkader said:


> Strangly, though your wrist is smaller, the watch looks smaller on your wrist than on Pop4's. Maybe it's the first person perspective?


I think it's the perspective. Most of my shots are taken at an angle, while his one is looking straight down at the watch.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The Tudor Black Bay is the thinking man's Rolex.


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Dream Killer said:


> The Tudor Black Bay is the thinking man's Rolex.


Explain?


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

pop4 said:


> These might be reposts, but here's a few of my BBB on my 6.5" wrist; there's more on my Instagram. I don't find the lug-to-lug distance to create an issue with overhang, especially if you're looking perpendicular down at the watch; it's the thickness of the watch and the viewing angle that sometimes makes it look like it's overhanging.


Also nice wall photos, food, and kitty...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

trh77 said:


> Explain?


Have a go at trying to assess my reasoning. If I don't get a reply I'll write something tonight after dinner. At the gym now and posting this between sets.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

trh77 said:


> Explain?





Dream Killer said:


> The Tudor Black Bay is the thinking man's Rolex.





Dream Killer said:


> Have a go at trying to assess my reasoning. If I don't get a reply I'll write something tonight after dinner. At the gym now and posting this between sets.


Firstly, I am a big Rolex fan but believe they are too expensive for what they are. Well done to their marketing team, for convincing the market they are worth the money or nobody would buy them. My grail is a Rolex GMT BLNR. Could I buy one? Absolutely. Here in Australia, most people of my generation are quite asset rich. A basic house in Sydney is now worth at least $1 million. Even if I didn't want to part with my own hard earned I could top up my mortgage with our line of credit and I really wouldn't feel a thing. Each to their own, some people wouldn't blink at $10K for a watch and good on them, but I would never part with that much money for one watch. My personal maximum is about $5k and it would have to be special.

The Tudor Black Bay is special. They have character are made by Rolex and objectively in my view look as good if not better than the Rolex Submariner no date. Place the Rolex dial on the Tudor and many Rolex admirers would be praising the watch as much as their Subs. Daytonas and Explorers. It annoys me when people call them the poor mans Rolex, they are the thinking man's Rolex who is aware of the value of the Tudor and the amount of money that they now have saved with a smart purchase to spend on other more important things in life like another Seiko diver, Omega Speedmaster etc (just kidding), ..... you know what I mean.


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

OK, I can get on board with this. I have the black bay with the in-house movement, but I'm saving for a submariner no date. In Canada we are in roughly the same financial position.

I do feel that they purposely crippled the Tudor in order to increase the value proposition for the Rolex. My biggest gripe with this watch is that they couldn't give it a bracelet with any decent level of adjustability to make it comfortable on a daily basis. I don't believe for a second that is that expensive to do, they simply needed to create an artificial gap between the Rolex and the Tudor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

trh77 said:


> OK, I can get on board with this. I have the black bay with the in-house movement, but I'm saving for a submariner no date. In Canada we are in roughly the same financial position.
> 
> I do feel that they purposely crippled the Tudor in order to increase the value proposition for the Rolex. My biggest gripe with this watch is that they couldn't give it a bracelet with any decent level of adjustability to make it comfortable on a daily basis. I don't believe for a second that is that expensive to do, they simply needed to create an artificial gap between the Rolex and the Tudor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Did the ETA movement have a better bracelet?


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Dream Killer said:


> Did the ETA movement have a better bracelet?


Some people prefer the aesthetics of the older bracelet, but it wasn't functionally better. I personally prefer the rivets. They have a retro, cool look to them. The build quality is excellent on the bracelet, it's just the design that is slightly lacking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The Black Bay looks good on the fabric bracelet that they supply. Looks comfortable too.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

thx67 said:


> Stunning watch. I love the black but I would be terrified of scratches although Im fairly heavy on watches. How is the bracelet holding out?


I've been using it daily for the last month and it looks like the first day. It's a really nice piece!


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Fomenko said:


> I've been using it daily for the last month and it looks like the first day. It's a really nice piece!


Glad its still looking good. Saw one in my AD this morning, its a beaut


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF


----------



## housman (Jul 20, 2009)

BBB & SKX009


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Dream Killer said:


> Firstly, I am a big Rolex fan but believe they are too expensive for what they are. Well done to their marketing team, for convincing the market they are worth the money or nobody would buy them. My grail is a Rolex GMT BLNR. Could I buy one? Absolutely. Here in Australia, most people of my generation are quite asset rich. A basic house in Sydney is now worth at least $1 million. Even if I didn't want to part with my own hard earned I could top up my mortgage with our line of credit and I really wouldn't feel a thing. Each to their own, some people wouldn't blink at $10K for a watch and good on them, but I would never part with that much money for one watch. My personal maximum is about $5k and it would have to be special.
> 
> The Tudor Black Bay is special. They have character are made by Rolex and objectively in my view look as good if not better than the Rolex Submariner no date. Place the Rolex dial on the Tudor and many Rolex admirers would be praising the watch as much as their Subs. Daytonas and Explorers. It annoys me when people call them the poor mans Rolex, they are the thinking man's Rolex who is aware of the value of the Tudor and the amount of money that they now have saved with a smart purchase to spend on other more important things in life like another Seiko diver, Omega Speedmaster etc (just kidding), ..... you know what I mean.


I had quite a wonderful dilemma when deciding between a Rolex 114060 (no date) and Rolex Explorer I. $8500CAD and $7500CAD respectively here in Canada. I wanted a watch without a rotatable diver bezel, but I liked the dial on the Sub better. I am on the fence regarding the Mercedes hands. And I absolutely love the crown mechanism and how it handles on the Sub. I have tried on both watches, and loved them both. Pure quality. And, yes, I would gladly part with the money it takes to get either. Although here in Vancouver, as it is in many other places, both these Rolex models are extremely scarce.

Finally, a year after the Tudor Black Bay 36 was introduced, I was able to see one in real life. It was love a first try. It was, to me, my old 36mm Explorer I, with the Sub 114060 dial, minus the Mercedes hands and with the Snowflake hands which I like better. The watch fits me perfectly, on my 7.25in wrist. I suppose one could say that the bracelet is marginally better made than the Rolex, but I have personally never worn a more comfortable watch. I resized the bracelet slightly by moving the micro adjustment within the clasp inward by one. I wear this watch almost every day, all day, and have never had a watch more comfortable. I love the operation of the crown mechanism, and also the fact the the water resistance is 150m. Every single feature about this watch that is important to me is just as good as it would be on either the Sub or the Explorer. If I ever sell this watch in favor of Rolex, I would have to spend $18,000CAD to replace it, that is buying both an Explorer I and Sub 114060. And I know myself well enough that if it was that important to me, I would do it. I forgot to mention that the Tudor is accurate to withing 1sec/day.

If I really liked either Rolex better, I would spend the money. But I don't have to. I am perfectly happy with my BB36, and feel no compromise. Back to Rolex: It is still my favorite brand. With the money I saved by getting the Tudor (which is not the reason I got it), I am now the proud owner of two Oyster Perpetual 34mm pieces. And I have enough money left over to get another if I want. They were $5500 each and I got a break with tax included! I love both of these watches. There is no other Brand that can supply me with anything even close to these two OP34s. I have a beautiful silver dial model which gives a distinct vintage feel, and a gorgeous olive green dial model. Here are the three of them together:



While I realize this is a Tudor Black Bay thread, I must give top praise to both brands. However, if it was not for the Tudor, I would not have this amazing little collection. My next goal is to get a gold Rolex Day-Date, and that may take some time to acquire. If, for some reason, it never happens, then I will still have these three beauties to keep me happy.

And, Yes, the Tudor Black Bay is a very special watch indeed!

Cheers,
Carl

edit: The above photo does not give a good impression of the beauty of the OP34 Olive Green dial:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

This little beauty, the BB36, has really spoiled me for any other Tudor, at least for now. I keep holding myself back from getting a Tudor Heritage Black Bay diver with black dial and bezel, because I just know it would not get the wrist time. Much as I love the other Tudor Heritage models. I wear the BB36 to work all week, and even have trouble changing it for my two Rolex OP34s most weekends:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

These watches are 36mm? Isn't that a little small?


----------



## owlan (Nov 19, 2012)

Dream Killer said:


> These watches are 36mm? Isn't that a little small?


Its all relative. I think watches now a days are getting too big and would prefer the smaller sizes that used to be standard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

40mm is my absolute minimum and I have a 7 inch wrist. Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## owlan (Nov 19, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


>


That green dial is beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcrdukes (Oct 13, 2014)

trh77 said:


> I do feel that they purposely crippled the Tudor in order to increase the value proposition for the Rolex. My biggest gripe with this watch is that they couldn't give it a bracelet with any decent level of adjustability to make it comfortable on a daily basis. I don't believe for a second that is that expensive to do, they simply needed to create an artificial gap between the Rolex and the Tudor.


I recently picked up the Tudor Heritage Black Bay with the in-house movement recently, and I also have the same gripe where I find the bracelet lacks adjustability to make it comfortable. Perhaps I should give it another go at having the AD re-adjust it, but so far, I am enjoying the watch much more on the included fabric strap.

I would like to remain optimistic that a Rolex Oyster bracelet can be fitted on to this, but perhaps big brother Rolex decided not to make this possible. Any input on this is appreciated!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## chiahau (Jul 24, 2017)

bcrdukes said:


> I recently picked up the Tudor Heritage Black Bay with the in-house movement recently, and I also have the same gripe where I find the bracelet lacks adjustability to make it comfortable. Perhaps I should give it another go at having the AD re-adjust it, but so far, I am enjoying the watch much more on the included fabric strap.
> 
> I would like to remain optimistic that a Rolex Oyster bracelet can be fitted on to this, but perhaps big brother Rolex decided not to make this possible. Any input on this is appreciated!


If you can find someone to sell you that Oyster bracelet that fits, I don't think there would be an issue honestly.

The question is, are there any compatible Oyster bracelet that can fit the lug of the watch?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

bcrdukes said:


> I recently picked up the Tudor Heritage Black Bay with the in-house movement recently, and I also have the same gripe where I find the bracelet lacks adjustability to make it comfortable. Perhaps I should give it another go at having the AD re-adjust it, but so far, I am enjoying the watch much more on the included fabric strap.
> 
> I would like to remain optimistic that a Rolex Oyster bracelet can be fitted on to this, but perhaps big brother Rolex decided not to make this possible. Any input on this is appreciated!


Adjusting the bracelet on the Black Bay is super easy...literally just a small flathead screwdriver is needed. Then you have the three micro adjustment holes for fine tuning. You should be able to adjust on your own if you are the least bit handy.



chiahau said:


> If you can find someone to sell you that Oyster bracelet that fits, I don't think there would be an issue honestly.
> 
> The question is, are there any compatible Oyster bracelet that can fit the lug of the watch?


I dont think that you can make that work. IMO, Rolex making the Tudor Black Bay 41mm with a 22mm lug width was not an accident. Maybe there is an aftermarket company that makes 22mm end links for the BB that would fit the Rolex oyster, but not that I have seen.


----------



## Linden_way (Mar 24, 2014)

This was taken on a boat in Bali going out for a dive.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BB S&G

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> BB S&G
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Amazing!!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

The BBB sittin' pretty:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdex75 (Aug 9, 2016)

Probably a re-post but hey. A few of the BB triplets. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Bdex75 said:


> Probably a re-post but hey. A few of the BB triplets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is your favourite?


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Buellrider said:


> View attachment 12432901


Epic strap, which one is this?


----------



## stebesplace (Apr 24, 2008)

tommyxl said:


> Epic strap, which one is this?


I too would love to know. Same with the clasp.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

stebesplace said:


> I too would love to know. Same with the clasp.





tommyxl said:


> Epic strap, which one is this?


It is a WatchGecko strap (which I highly recommend) with the Tudor deployant clasp.


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

Buellrider said:


> It is a WatchGecko strap (which I highly recommend) with the Tudor deployant clasp.


I think the company itself is called Geckota. WatchGecko is the website.

In any case, I cannot recommend Geckota highly enough. I have various straps and bracelets from them, and they are all excellent quality. They are UK based, so I'm not sure what their international delivery is like.

Another tip with Geckota - check their eBay account. They often have sales on end of line stuff you won't see on the website. I got a whole bunch of their handmade Italian straps and rally straps for GBP16 each.


----------



## Bdex75 (Aug 9, 2016)

Dream Killer said:


> Which one is your favourite?


The original BBR. But it really depends what strap/bracelet they are on. The blue is making up ground fast on black Eulit Palma perlon with the slight mod that was made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

DilliTime said:


> I think the company itself is called Geckota. WatchGecko is the website.
> 
> In any case, I cannot recommend Geckota highly enough. I have various straps and bracelets from them, and they are all excellent quality. They are UK based, so I'm not sure what their international delivery is like.
> 
> Another tip with Geckota - check their eBay account. They often have sales on end of line stuff you won't see on the website. I got a whole bunch of their handmade Italian straps and rally straps for GBP16 each.


They have really well made, comfortable Tropic rubber straps too.





Nice vintage vibe. Ordered on a Friday and received Monday morning, DHL INTERNATIONAL AIR free shipping.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

More BB on wg tropic


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Tom_ZG said:


> More BB on wg tropic


This looks awesome. I've been thinking about one of these.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

DilliTime said:


> I think the company itself is called Geckota. WatchGecko is the website.
> 
> In any case, I cannot recommend Geckota highly enough. I have various straps and bracelets from them, and they are all excellent quality. They are UK based, so I'm not sure what their international delivery is like.
> 
> Another tip with Geckota - check their eBay account. They often have sales on end of line stuff you won't see on the website. I got a whole bunch of their handmade Italian straps and rally straps for GBP16 each.


Yes, you are correct Geckota. I too have ordered several times from them and their shipping is amazing. This last order was processed on Monday (ordered on Saturday) and I received it in Wednesday, two freakin days from the U.K. to CA, USA.

Thats a great price for their handmade leather straps...that's what I just received and they are excellent quality.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

Have worn this hard for a few years now:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Bucherer Bronze Blue


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

sunizzle said:


> Have worn this hard for a few years now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shows!
Nice to see a watch being used, not sitting in a drawer or safe  









Mine is a lot less scratched, after 9 months of use. My Explorer gets about 90% of wrist time..


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Tangkas_Berani_88 (Aug 25, 2017)

A month ago Have bought an ETA version Black Bay & love it so far. Picture shown next to my Future grail


----------



## brianwsch (Sep 16, 2016)

I have 6.5" wrists. Would you say the black bay is pushing it? I really love the design.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

on leather strap ... or nato .... looks smaller .... and you can wear it .... go ahead and pull the trigger :-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## pallas (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## brianwsch (Sep 16, 2016)

Is $3400CAD/$2700USD a good deal for a brand new Tudor Black Bay Black w/ Bracelet from an AD a good deal?


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

brianwsch said:


> Is $3400CAD/$2700USD a good deal for a brand new Tudor Black Bay Black w/ Bracelet from an AD a good deal?


That's a brilliant deal, where are you getting that good a price? Best I've been offered stateside was 3150...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

brianwsch said:


> I have 6.5" wrists. Would you say the black bay is pushing it? I really love the design.


Here's mine on 6" wrist, is it pushing it? Only you can be the judge of that and the only suggestion I have is you'll have to try it on. And it wears smaller on the leather strap or nato.

My motto is, if you love it rock it!




























Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

A nice leather strap or nato brings the BB down a lot in feel and, i think, highlights its character and warmth which the bracelet can hide a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

brianwsch said:


> Is $3400CAD/$2700USD a good deal for a brand new Tudor Black Bay Black w/ Bracelet from an AD a good deal?


ETA or in house? I paid a little less than that for my in house, so it's too much for the ETA.

Edit: in Ontario


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

On rubber B strap


----------



## brianwsch (Sep 16, 2016)

trh77 said:


> brianwsch said:
> 
> 
> > Is $3400CAD/$2700USD a good deal for a brand new Tudor Black Bay Black w/ Bracelet from an AD a good deal?
> ...


That is the price I got for the ETA. Do you know of any dealers who still have the ETA in stock? I am seeing mint ETAs in the second hand market go for round $2500USD so I figured paying $2700USD equiv brand new isn't too bad of a deal. You got a heck of a deal on the in house! The lowest they will go on the in house is $3700.


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

Grey suede shoes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

edchys said:


> View attachment 12470005
> 
> On rubber B strap


Very nice watch. I like the strap too.


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Here's mine on 6" wrist, is it pushing it? Only you can be the judge of that and the only suggestion I have is you'll have to try it on. And it wears smaller on the leather strap or nato.
> 
> My motto is, if you love it rock it!
> 
> ...


i like the middle one. Which one is that? It looks great on the NATO.


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> Here's mine on 6" wrist, is it pushing it? Only you can be the judge of that and the only suggestion I have is you'll have to try it on. And it wears smaller on the leather strap or nato.
> 
> My motto is, if you love it rock it!
> 
> ...


i like the middle one. Which one is that? It looks great on the NATO.


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 9102626


nice shot. I like the red black bay.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

finnwn said:


> i like the middle one. Which one is that? It looks great on the NATO.


All three photos show the same watch, the Black Bay S&G

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

finnwn said:


> nice shot. I like the red black bay.


tnx mate ..... one more for you ..... it's a beautiful watch .....:-!:-!:-!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Tangkas_Berani_88 (Aug 25, 2017)

Gone Fishin', pair up with G.Loomis Rod & Tudor Black Bay on a trip was awesome, at least caught something in the end Lol!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Back on the Black Bae Red, this won't be out of rotation for awhile 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhands (Nov 2, 2016)

Long weekend firepit. Cigar and Scotch. Had to take a moment to capture the way the flames danced upon the crystal.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

My BBB in action, out for a kayak over the weekend!


----------



## jegga (Nov 14, 2012)

Just got mine, loving it so far.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

My Black Bay family.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Black Bae Red with green NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cotcit (Apr 2, 2014)

great look!


----------



## petcha (Jun 12, 2012)

Enjoying an evening on the deck with my newest purchase. Excited to be member of the Black Bay family and loving this bronze!









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

Just joined the club last week, and today I'm happily desk diving away!

Picked it up in Yangon whilst on business. I live in Delhi at the moment, and we have no AED for Tudor here. I was on the market for the old version (in-house be damned, the dial is just soooo much prettier imo), and was planning to purchase when back in London around Christmas. However I knew there were AEDs in Yangon, and suspected they might still be carrying the old model.....Bingo!

My principle everyday watch is another diver, the Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial (the retro one). I still prefer that over the Black Bay any day, but this is really growing on me day-by-day. The first evening after I bought it, I felt a few pangs of buyers remorse. Compared to the SM300, and indeed all my other watches, the case feels chunky and unrefined. I'm also generally not a fan of 22mm straps, I'd prefer a more elegant 20mm. However I'm glad to say that I've moved past this now, and sticking it on a perlon (albeit a ridiculously shoddy, cheap one) has really helped settle it on the wrist and complete the vintage look. I've got a shark mesh on the way (I have a fetish for retro divers on mesh) as well as a good Eulit perlon, and all in all I'm a happy camper.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kb.watch (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Carlito149 (Aug 19, 2009)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12492757
> 
> 
> My Black Bay family.


Great Tudor collection. Love the BB36.


----------



## bill66 (Sep 8, 2017)

I joined the club tonight at 9.45 to be precise!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

bill66 said:


> I joined the club tonight at 9.45 to be precise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome choice!!


----------



## bill66 (Sep 8, 2017)

First test, not bad I suppose!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill66 (Sep 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill66 (Sep 8, 2017)

Loving this watch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangkas_Berani_88 (Aug 25, 2017)

From the last trip indeed my biggest surprise able to land a 2.3 Kg Queenfish while wearing a Black Bay. Could it be my new Good Luck charm?


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Up close of the Black Bae









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Finally caved and ordered myself the black version. It's gonna be 3 long weeks of waiting


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Happy Sunday morning guys



















Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hass10wong (Jan 29, 2014)

Love my Black Bay <3


----------



## taileon (Aug 7, 2017)

Newly acquired Black Bay Red with a GunnyStraps Caitlin 2 gunny strap!


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

A quick hurricane Harvey story.. I was glad I switched to my trusty BB as my son and I left to check on my in-laws who were surrounded by high water west of Houston a few weeks ago. As we got close, we ended up sliding into a ditch we couldn't see and had to dive out of the car as 4' of water rushed in. Water resistance is a good thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm really liking the denim style strap from the BB Chrono, but I think it looks best on the BB Blue...


----------



## wmr444 (Aug 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catto (Feb 25, 2009)

I've got this one on loan from a friend, currently. Quite like it though!
R


----------



## Rsubnodate (Jun 19, 2017)

I have been enjoying my Tudor BB red bezel w/ in house movement for the last 6 months but it may be time to let it go. Let me know if your interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roleX70 (Sep 24, 2017)

My Tudor Heritage Black Bay Chronograph.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Lazy Sunday in the States.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't think I've ever posted my Black Bay Blue. Shame on me.


----------



## bill66 (Sep 8, 2017)

I need to stop looking at these pictures.... I love my BBN but would quite like the red and the bronze and the s&g and a pelagos, not sure which colour 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Heres mine....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Accidentally posted this in the Affordables forum... 
Will have to until my wedding in November to wear this baby again. ='(


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Mine arrived today. Just the tool I've been looking for. It's fat but it sits so nicely on the wrist.


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> I'm really liking the denim style strap from the BB Chrono, but I think it looks best on the BB Blue...
> 
> View attachment 12528007


Nice! Where is this strap from if I may ask?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

October = Fall = brown and gold tones 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Loving the small details...


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Evening switch up. BBN Classic. 
Always a good choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Switched to the fabric strap.


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Celebrating my honeymoon with a new piece of jewelry



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

BB Red by the window on a rainy day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

79230N on a Bulang & Sons Smokey Jack strap. Love how that leather completely changes the look of the watch. Also kudos on the strap, it felt a bit flimsy at first glance, but it's actually the nicest leather strap I've ever used.


----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

DutchMongolian said:


> BB Red by the window on a rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Realy like that combo. May I ask where you got the strap please??
Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

SiSetts said:


> Realy like that combo. May I ask where you got the strap please??
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It's rubber strap from Bandrbands I believe he calls it dive straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

DutchMongolian said:


> It's rubber strap from Bandrbands I believe he calls it dive straps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just found them on net. Thanks again.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bill66 (Sep 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill66 (Sep 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

tommyxl said:


> Loving the small details...


Thanks for the inspiration! My best try at a head2head










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Tudor BBN Classic 79220n...
The gilt dial just looked great with the shirt. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Night all!


----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

WatchGecko Zuludiver.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

beautiful shot


mui.richard said:


> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Took some glamour shots for Erika's Instagram


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


tommyxl said:


> Took some glamour shots for Erika's Instagram


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


masterClock said:


> Evening switch up. BBN Classic.
> Always a good choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

My black bay on some beige vintage suede...


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

rockin'ron said:


> My black bay on some beige vintage suede...


That blue one works soooooo well on leather, if I can pick one up on sale someday I most definitely will. The black will stay on nato or bracelet for the time being.


----------



## Insanevette (Aug 19, 2016)

My new to me Black Bay 36. Absolutely love it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


rockin'ron said:


> My black bay on some beige vintage suede...


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

take your pick


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Black Bay Red today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmr444 (Aug 16, 2014)

Probably not the best idea to take photos while riding a horse but I couldn't resist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

On B&S Diablo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

That combo is outta this world.



rockin'ron said:


> My black bay on some beige vintage suede...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> On B&S Diablo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black Bay and the Ranger...my kind of fellow! 










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkao2025 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just got this delivered this morning....


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

*#GotMyTudorThursday* * :-d










_*won't make much sense unless you know what "Speedy Tuesday" is... _;-)


----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

Travelller said:


> *#GotMyTudorThursday* * :-d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning. I want one.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Mine rarely leaves the bracelet, but was stuck in traffic the other day and noticed how much i like it on a nato


----------



## Mosai (Feb 17, 2011)

Black Bay in the Sunday Morning









Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4236 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## bill66 (Sep 8, 2017)

Owned this for a month now, was a tiny little bit undecided to start but love it now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

TBB, on the road again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

THG said:


> TBB, on the road again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love Ottawa. Hopefully Detroit is just a layover.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

trh77 said:


> Love Ottawa. Hopefully Detroit is just a layover.


LOL, yeah just a half hour layover

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

High noon


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill66 (Sep 8, 2017)

Love this watch, keeps perfect time, strangely loses 2 seconds first day after manually resetting the time, then almost quartz perfect thereafter, bit curious as to why it does that? (not complaining at all, just curious!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

On a Hirsch Lucca for the weekend to bring out the goooooooolllllddddddd


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Falling in love with this one all over again... 
BBB 79220b

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

4236 said:


>


So good! This one is so temping... and I already have a 79220b and 79220n.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

want one


Travelller said:


>


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

?

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Huliganchik (Jun 24, 2017)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12632017


Missing s&g

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Finally! Taken on my wedding day!









Sent from my HTC 2PS6200 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

hasnon said:


> Finally! Taken on my wedding day!


Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mathew J (Oct 18, 2006)

Huliganchik said:


> Missing s&g
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


man that is quite the collection, looks like a shot at a dealer display case


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

hasnon said:


> Finally! Taken on my wedding day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome watch to wear on your wedding day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

frtorres87 said:


> Awesome watch to wear on your wedding day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was a close second in what I was looking forward to on the day (don't tell my wife) 

Sent from my HTC 2PS6200 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Really blown away with the quality of my new Black Bay.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## jj4 (Apr 1, 2017)

By far my favorite watch. Just wish it was a tad bit thinner...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Somewhere making landfall on the coast of New Foundland earlier today.


----------



## Insanevette (Aug 19, 2016)

Tudor Black Bay 36


----------



## pallas (Jun 5, 2015)

Something unusual


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

My two favorites...


----------



## coolhands (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Took my Black Bay to a rainy and cold college football game yesterday.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

41 on a lazy Sunday.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

If I didn't have an Explorer 1, I'd buy the 41, looks amazing.


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Earlier this morning:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lyutin (Mar 23, 2015)

Datejust 41 - blue dial


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

Been here since noon. Finally done! (older pic/story)








edit: okay how do i resize/rotate the picture??


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

frtorres87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice shot


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

champ13 said:


> nice shot


Thanks bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

frtorres87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome shot. Quick question: is the BB Blue lume whiter than the BB Black lume? Seems like it from pics i've seen on the web, incl. yours.


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

sauuce said:


> Awesome shot. Quick question: is the BB Blue lume whiter than the BB Black lume? Seems like it from pics i've seen on the web, incl. yours.


Should be the same, but the colour in pics and real life varies a lot. In real life it's a bright creamy green. In pics I've seen yellow to green to blue.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

tommyxl said:


> Should be the same, but the colour in pics and real life varies a lot. In real life it's a bright creamy green. In pics I've seen yellow to green to blue.


This is 100% factual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

tommyxl said:


> Should be the same, but the colour in pics and real life varies a lot. In real life it's a bright creamy green. In pics I've seen yellow to green to blue.


Thanks. I guess its more a result of the gold tone hands & markers on the Black & Red versions more than anything.

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Anotherrcguy (Jul 9, 2014)

Just received today!


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Anotherrcguy said:


> Just received today!


Congrats bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

sauuce said:


> Thanks. I guess its more a result of the gold tone hands & markers on the Black & Red versions more than anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


Railmaster on the right with the classic green lume. Black Bay Black on the left is a shade lighter and much brighter. The Omega is bright but fades quickly and after an hour or three it's barely visible anymore. The Black Bay remains clear throughout the night as long as your night vision is adapted.


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Still firmly in the honeymoon phase with the Black Bay Black.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice picture great watch 


3005 said:


> Still firmly in the honeymoon phase with the Black Bay Black.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

My new (old) Black Bay.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sauuce said:


> Awesome shot. Quick question: is the BB Blue lume whiter than the BB Black lume? Seems like it from pics i've seen on the web, incl. yours.


Yes. The BB Blue lume is pure white while all the gilt-dialed Black Bays have a creamy, off-white lume... that includes the Black Bay Red/Black/S&G.

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Yes. The BB Blue lume is pure white while all the gilt-dialed Black Bays have a creamy, off-white lume... that includes the Black Bay Red/Black/S&G.
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Great to have someone confirm my suspicions. I honestly wish the BB Black can have pure white lume too...One day I woke up and stopped liking faux patina...

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh you meant the hands, not the colour of the lume. In the dark, they all look the same colour, except for the first version of the Red, which supposedly had an inferior lume. 

Yes, the Blue, Steel, chrono, 36 and 41 are white while the others are more rose gold colour. The others are definitely not "faux lume" style, I've had that in other watches and agree that gets old. 

You need to see them side by side in real life to appreciate the difference.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

sauuce said:


> Great to have someone confirm my suspicions. I honestly wish the BB Black can have pure white lume too...One day I woke up and stopped liking faux patina...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


The "faux patina" is actually not obvious and very, very subtle. Only on a side by side will you notice it's even there. Much like how the Heritage Ranger's dial is.










Here's a side by side with my '90s Tudor Sub.










On it's own the off-white color isn't really obvious at all, yet gives the dial a slightly warmer tone than the BB Blue's, or the Pelagos' pure white lume....which looks "cold" to me.










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> The "faux patina" is actually not obvious and very, very subtle. Only on a side by side will you notice it's even there. Much like how the Heritage Ranger's dial is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually do own the BB Black and i bit the bullet knowing it had a slight tint of ecru/creamed lume. I think its just my pursuit of "originality" that makes me dislike it a bit.

Don't get me wrong, I love the overall aesthetics of the watch, it just feels a little forced in trends id lume color

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Mine on a Birch Vintage Suede from B&R. I love this strap for the fall.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto9 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am a bad boy, every year when I go Xmas shopping I end up with something nice for myself. Been obsessing over Tudors for a while and finally decided on the BBB last night. Local auth dlr not known for great discounts, but they gave me enough to deal locally (Gemoro) and so I did.

attempted to add 4 shots, 2 wrist shots (6.75”) and 2 beside PO42 for size comparison.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Burger and loaded fries for #tudortuesday:


----------



## vincenzowl (Oct 8, 2017)

Joining the Tudor family. The size is absolutely perfect for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Zoogleboogle (Oct 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

From the throne room

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoogleboogle (Oct 27, 2013)

vincenzowl said:


> Joining the Tudor family. The size is absolutely perfect for my 6.5" wrist.


Funny I have a 6.75" wrist and I think mines too big (gonna get a 36 and sell the 41), maybe yours is flatter than mine? It looks like the lugs fit your wrist better than they did mine


----------



## vincenzowl (Oct 8, 2017)

Zoogleboogle said:


> Funny I have a 6.75" wrist and I think mines too big (gonna get a 36 and sell the 41), maybe yours is flatter than mine? It looks like the lugs fit your wrist better than they did mine


The secret is that I have a BB36, not BB41


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

MadMrB said:


>


Every time I see the BB Steel I seem to like it more...it's almost the exact opposite of my BB S&G!










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

On a Hirsch Lucca today ...


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

This just came in today and I'm incredibly happy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Every time I see the BB Steel I seem to like it more...it's almost the exact opposite of my BB S&G!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning photo!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Every time I see the BB Steel I seem to like it more...it's almost the exact opposite of my BB S&G!


The S&G is an outstanding piece, and that's a great picture!


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Sometimes my BBN Classic is juuuust right...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamstone (Sep 19, 2016)

.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

DocJekl said:


> Absolutely stunning photo!


That was supposed to say Absolutely stunning watch...


----------



## Zoogleboogle (Oct 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

I love my Black Bay Blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

rockin'ron said:


>


Looks great on that strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anotherrcguy (Jul 9, 2014)

Black Bay Steel


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

My BB Red on a Zuludiver strap from Watchgecko.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

frtorres87 said:


> Looks great on that strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate it!


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Black Bay Burgundy on a Ranger bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Rocking the S&G on a RIOS1931 oil tanned strap









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hizami_83 (Dec 29, 2016)

My precious...Tudor Black Bay Steel


----------



## troycjaco (Dec 11, 2017)

Here she is:


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

New addition! While the colored bezels are clearly the classic look, the Steel feels like it has it's own identity. The dial - with its light pop of red - tips it's hat to the past of classic Rolex/Tudor design but the reflective, circular brushed bezel (and it's inherent light play) gives it its own bold, modern look. I also own the ETA Black and Blue versions but this one is it's own man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

BBB, with my cat not caring much for it:


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Feels like this honeymoon period might last a while. Loving this one so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

On the Ranger bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D4MO (Oct 10, 2017)

My new Black Bay Bronze I got last week.


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

On an Erika's Originals Vintage today


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

BBN on hadley roma sand codura in trafic jam









Sent from my Moto Z


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm snagging an older photo of mine but I love this one.

The most comfortable watch I own.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

From  with love!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

redgreenandpurple said:


> On the Ranger bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it!

Here's mine...while I love how the standard two tone bracelet look, the Ranger bracelet gives it a slightly more subdued look without looking blend.









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## vincenzowl (Oct 8, 2017)

Never thought I'd own a watch with red anything, but this burgundy with the gold and the gilt...absolutely unlike anything on the market and sets it apart from being a submariner wannabe. I echo what another poster said also. It's my most comfortable watch by far.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

It's been awhile since I put this on, time for Black Bay to get back in rotation 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Well, I sold my Black Bay. It's a beautiful and extremely well-made watch, but was just a tad too tall for my wrist. :-(


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> Love it!
> 
> Here's mine...while I love how the standard two tone bracelet look, the Ranger bracelet gives it a slightly more subdued look without looking blend.
> 
> ...


That looks soooo good. I agree. The two tone bracelet is excellent but I do think the all steel Ranger bracelet looks great in a different way! How are you liking the BB S&G?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Decisions. Lovely decisions to make at that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

redgreenandpurple said:


> That looks soooo good. I agree. The two tone bracelet is excellent but I do think the all steel Ranger bracelet looks great in a different way! How are you liking the BB S&G?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh I love it! What can I say that's not already said about the Black Bay? The second I saw the S&G and the Chrono announced at Basel I knew I had to have one or the other and placed an order for both at my AD. Well, the Chrono didn't come until very much later so the S&G it is and just as well as at the back of my head the Breitling movement did bother me a bit.

Some people have concerns over the service cost of the Tudor MT movements and that it is a "non-proven" movement... I can't really agree with that. I've never used independents to service my watches so makes little difference to me. Plus if the 10 years service interval suggested by Rolex is any indication I don't think that's something I'd have to worry about for a while for the Tudor movements. I seriously doubt if the MT movements would fare much worse than their Rolex siblings in this regard.

Accuracy had been very good indeed. It's showing a bit more positional errors than my Rolex pieces but still average out to a nice even +0.1 seconds a day. Which puts this piece right in between my 214270 (which runs spot on) and my 216570 (which gains 0.5 spd).

In terms of aesthetics, it was either this or the BB Noir for me. The BB Red and the Blue are lovely in their own ways but to me personally the black bezel makes the watch so much more versatile and wearable.









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Merry Christmas from BBB


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> oh I love it! What can I say that's not already said about the Black Bay? The second I saw the S&G and the Chrono announced at Basel I knew I had to have one or the other and placed an order for both at my AD. Well, the Chrono didn't come until very much later so the S&G it is and just as well as at the back of my head the Breitling movement did bother me a bit.
> 
> Some people have concerns over the service cost of the Tudor MT movements and that it is a "non-proven" movement... I can't really agree with that. I've never used independents to service my watches so makes little difference to me. Plus if the 10 years service interval suggested by Rolex is any indication I don't think that's something I'd have to worry about for a while for the Tudor movements. I seriously doubt if the MT movements would fare much worse than their Rolex siblings in this regard.
> 
> ...


I don't care for that two tone bracelet, but on a strap it just looks incredibly stylish.


----------



## Hersh (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice! One of our local shops now offers Tudors and I've been strong and avoided the temptation thus far!


----------



## dankovfilm1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Anyone think we will see a Black Bay Black with a date at Basel this year? Would love to pick one up but I'm one of those who needs a date window.


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

dankovfilm1 said:


> Anyone think we will see a Black Bay Black with a date at Basel this year? Would love to pick one up but I'm one of those who needs a date window.


Doubt it, but you never know. The steel is a nice alternative. Or the s&g.


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## supervoice (Dec 25, 2014)

Working with BBS feat. Rubber B


----------



## supervoice (Dec 25, 2014)

--delete


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

So happy with this decision.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hizami_83 (Dec 29, 2016)

Can't stop posting my Black Bay Steel.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Just another Black Bay!


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

I have one of these and it's almost impossible to photograph accurately. Nice work!



DocJekl said:


> Absolutely stunning photo!


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, Gents, JLC today 









iP8


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Christmas might be over but I'm still rocking this combo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

A watch, an iPhone, and a steel restaurant table. (And yeah, I moved the hands.) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

masterClock said:


> A watch, an iPhone, and a steel restaurant table. (And yeah, I moved the hands.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it! Mine should be on my wrist soon...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

James88 said:


> Love it! Mine should be on my wrist soon...


Congrats - You'll love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man (Dec 1, 2017)

Has anybody been able to get the BB Chrono (leather strap) yet? I am on the waiting list, might get one in March if lucky...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

GMT-man said:


> Has anybody been able to get the BB Chrono (leather strap) yet? I am on the waiting list, might get one in March if lucky...


My local dealer had stock in July 2017, and I got mine (on bracelet) in September. The same dealer also currently has stock of the BB Chrono on leather, although that is not a lot of help to you in Finland... sorry.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

BBB again on a wrist


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

_Background image from an article on the Tudor MilSub within the UK13 edition of Revolution Magazine._

The article is also on their web site, if anyone is interested:
https://www.revolution.watch/the-tudor-milsub-part-i/
https://www.revolution.watch/the-tudor-milsub-part-ii/


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

BBB


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Love the shot


ptfly said:


>


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Frank Lloyd Wright in Sunday night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pineapple Chunx (Dec 15, 2017)

'15 BB









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## harlequin2902 (Aug 2, 2016)

Black Bay, Black Label


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## coolhands (Nov 2, 2016)

Just hangin out


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

My Black Bay Blue, and contemplating the Black Bay Steel...


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Subtle mix and match - threw my rivet bracelet from my Black Bay Steel on my ETA 79220n Classic. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

pop4 said:


> My Black Bay Blue, and contemplating the Black Bay Steel...


Do it! As someone who owns a ETA Blue and a Black, I was hesitant but the Steel is the modern brother and absolutely one of my faves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Rare Black Bay


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

(6.75" wrist)

Ever since trying on the Black Bay 36 in Vegas around the holidays I can't stop thinking about it - if anyone has a BB36 to sell for a reasonable price shoot me a message


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

beautiful watch


Vlciudoli said:


> Rare Black Bay


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


ivotedale said:


> View attachment 12808027
> 
> (6.75" wrist)
> 
> Ever since trying on the Black Bay 36 in Vegas around the holidays I can't stop thinking about it - if anyone has a BB36 to sell for a reasonable price shoot me a message


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

#Tudorthursday :-!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

dream watch


Travelller said:


> #Tudorthursday :-!


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

James88 said:


> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Tutti sono belli ma quel Black Bay in acciaio è proprio incredibile! Complimenti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

redgreenandpurple said:


> Tutti sono belli ma quel Black Bay in acciaio è proprio incredibile! Complimenti
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grazie mille,non riesco a toglierlo dal polso! 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Enjoying a refreshing beverage 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

Black fabric strap is perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

redgreenandpurple said:


> Black fabric strap is perfect
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should try the bordeaux strap that comes with Shield version! 
I have both straps,believe me, you can't switch the bordeaux for the black anymore..

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Some preflight reading before going back home.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

This thread put me over the edge. I've been lurking a few weeks and finally purchased a bb steel. Will post pics when it arrives in the next few days. Looking forward to trying it out on the strapcode super oyster as I haven't seen any other steels on a straight end bracelet.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

THG said:


> Enjoying a refreshing beverage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get this awesome rubber strap mate. I love the fit with the end link. Perfect rubber for the BB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12814087


Hopefully you're not coming out of the water dressed like this...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

asrar.merchant said:


> Where did you get this awesome rubber strap mate. I love the fit with the end link. Perfect rubber for the BB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's the Pelagos rubber with Blackbay endlinks. Strap found cheap on forums and endlinks bought at local AD in Geneva at the time

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

The Bae









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

DutchMongolian said:


> The Bae
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## americanloko (Oct 28, 2016)

Late night hangin w/ The Dark and my cat Lukas


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

itsajobar said:


> Beautiful shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

I officially joined the club today


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Newest addition:


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Not bad with my Bund strap of Ranger 









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Enjoying my first full day with the steel


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

love it


DutchMongolian said:


> The Bae
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## supersmitty (Dec 6, 2010)

This came in last week!!! I love the different looks in different light, and I'm really taken with the bronze.
Love my Bx5, Highly recommend if you can find one.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

supersmitty said:


> This came in last week!!! I love the different looks in different light, and I'm really taken with the bronze.
> Love my Bx5, Highly recommend if you can find one.


Congratulations! - It's a beautiful looking watch.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

I get excited to put it on everyday


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

love it


supersmitty said:


> This came in last week!!! I love the different looks in different light, and I'm really taken with the bronze.
> Love my Bx5, Highly recommend if you can find one.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Wasting time at the car wash









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

James88 said:


> Not bad with my Bund strap of Ranger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a VERY nice combo, kudos! Strap is up side down though?

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> that's a VERY nice combo, kudos! Strap is up side down though?
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! I like to use the strap this way 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mar777 (Mar 11, 2015)

Love this watch


----------



## mar777 (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Tudor1013 (Jan 14, 2018)

Black Bay Blue on a Ranger band!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

ETA BB with straight endlink and adjustable clasp

Such a good ugrade









Sent from my Moto Z


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Tom_ZG said:


> ETA BB with straight endlink and adjustable clasp
> 
> Such a good ugrade
> 
> ...


What bracelet is that? I have a straight end Strapcode waiting to go on my bb steel but am undecided if I want to swap out the Tudor bracket for something a little different.

Also what did you upgrade from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

sluggerx5 said:


> What bracelet is that? I have a straight end Strapcode waiting to go on my bb steel but am undecided if I want to swap out the Tudor bracket for something a little different.
> 
> Also what did you upgrade from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a strapcode 22-18 oyster with 18mm ratcheting clasp. Could never get a proper fit on the oem bracelet because of no half links so I wore it on oem nato, toxic nato, hadley roma codura, tropic rubber, mn erika strap and steingart 22-18 vintage leather. In short tried it all except everest rubber, but in my view 79220N is a bit too vintage lookung for fitted rubber. That would be a better fit for blue BB or steel one, both that are without vintage lume.

Main upgrade is the adjustable clasp as my wrist changes diameter quite a lot depening on the humidity and temperature.

Sent from my Moto X4


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

My BB steel is arriving this week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Congrats you will be very happy. I've been very happy with mine for the last week. Keeping amazing time at less than -1 per day. Since you posted in this thread you now are required to post pics when it arrives ;-)

I'd like to start seeing some of the steels on different bands too, some vintage brown leather, black nato, straight end bracelet. I'm trying to figure out what options to get for my steel.



MrLinde said:


> My BB steel is arriving this week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ended up adding the Black Bay Steel to my collection:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

pop4 said:


> Ended up adding the Black Bay Steel to my collection:


I'm really starting to drool after that BB Steel...but it would be too much of a duplicate in my book...


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

sluggerx5 said:


> Congrats you will be very happy. I've been very happy with mine for the last week. Keeping amazing time at less than -1 per day. Since you posted in this thread you now are required to post pics when it arrives ;-)
> 
> I'd like to start seeing some of the steels on different bands too, some vintage brown leather, black nato, straight end bracelet. I'm trying to figure out what options to get for my steel.


Many pics will be coming 

Now that you mention it, it didn't cross my mind putting it on leather. I think it would look fantastic!

I love the look of the Everest rubber straps but they're a pretty penny.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

#goldhands for #tudorthursday!


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

With noto of my heritage chrono 










Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

I know this is a photo thread but I'll ask anyway. My Black Bay steel arrived today and I noticed there's a small nick in the crystal (seller claims I'm denying it, go figure). It doesnt seem to be on the surface. It seems to be in the sapphire or even inside the watch itself. 

The watch was purchased from an AD only 4 months ago. Since it's in the crystal, could I send it using the tudor warrenty?


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

MrLinde said:


> I know this is a photo thread but I'll ask anyway. My Black Bay steel arrived today and I noticed there's a small nick in the crystal (seller claims I'm denying it, go figure). It doesnt seem to be on the surface. It seems to be in the sapphire or even inside the watch itself.
> 
> The watch was purchased from an AD only 4 months ago. Since it's in the crystal, could I send it using the tudor warrenty?


You can always try. My bezel came misaligned. They fixed it without arguing.

Act as if it's always been there, but you didn't have time to get it fixed. Don't give them too much info.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## smansour (Sep 30, 2017)

this


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

late night coffee w/ my newest acquisition BB36


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Passing time on a conference call









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Whole week with Tudor.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Doing paperwork with the BBS:


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^Love that model!


----------



## JusticeG (Dec 2, 2012)

Just got hold of the leather strap in brown which gives the watch an entirely different feeling and appearance. Love the versatility of the Black Bay ❤


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Finally got around to taking off the OEM rivet bracelet and putting my BBB on an indigo blue leather zulu.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

i love my BB ....b-)b-)b-)b-)


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP8


----------



## pernicie (Nov 4, 2008)

Stelyos said:


> the "One"


Wow!!


----------



## pernicie (Nov 4, 2008)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Wore this one today - trying to decide whether to install the Tudor bracelet now.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Love all these pictures with all the strap options. I'll be in Carmel CA this weekend to pick up my Matt Black with the rivet bracelet. The local Rolex/Tudor dealer there (Fourtane) has been in contact already so it should be a good time drooling over the vintage Rolexs and picking up the Tudor BB. I'll post pictures once I'm back.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

View attachment 12892503


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Desk diving with the Bae on leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersmitty (Dec 6, 2010)

Bronze Blue for Tudor Tuesday


----------



## Tudor1013 (Jan 14, 2018)

Loving my new RubberB strap on my Tudor BB Blue!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

I <3 #TudorThursday & GoldHands ;-)


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## fruityloop (Feb 16, 2018)

Hmm, in the recent pics the lume on the Black Bay look really bright is this supposed to be the case? As after walking a day in cloudy London I barely can read the hands on my BB Bronze


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

bit of a gloomy and rainy day here in Phoenix w/ the BB36


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Giasuko (Mar 2, 2013)

Feeling blue! This marvel came in. Thanks for the inspiration community









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Just joined the club a week ago and my BB Steel has been on my wrist every day, really enjoying my new addition!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP8


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

a walk in the park today









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ntrinsik (Jun 11, 2015)

Just picked this up.


----------



## MJB1264 (Aug 11, 2014)

my 79220N Brand New.....


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Brand new too:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ivotedale said:


> View attachment 12900015
> 
> bit of a gloomy and rainy day here in Phoenix w/ the BB36


Aesthetically as nice as an Explorer.


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Celebrating Tudor Thursday on a snowy day at the office.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Made a move on a bbb eta this week. Couldn't be happier.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't think there is a Swiss watch that is more photogenic than a Black Bay. I look at hundreds of photos of watches each week and the Black Bay has to be right up there when it comes to pure aesthetic beauty.


----------



## Mathematician (May 2, 2012)

BB and the rock collection.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## bigd5506 (Dec 24, 2008)

The Black Bay is such a great collection of watches but the Bronze is my favorite by a long shot.









Sent from my STV100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Early Sunday morning glow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfran - Deactivated (Dec 23, 2014)

Back in the club...it's grown on me a lot since owning one in the past.

(Another new everyday companion in the fuzzy background too!)


----------



## matches303 (Feb 25, 2018)

Beautiful. Am still looking for this watch! sob sob sob


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

#TudorThursday


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I just put mine back on the vintage leather after having it on the black fabric for a few months:


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Tudor BB Steel on my new Everest strap today. Super comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt. (Jun 15, 2011)

bigd5506 said:


> The Black Bay is such a great collection of watches but the Bronze is my favorite by a long shot.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-2 using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch! I wish I had a larger collection. I just don;t think I could wear the bronze enough to justify the purchase. I really wish the non-bronze had the 3/6/9 numerals...


----------



## James88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## bigd5506 (Dec 24, 2008)

matt. said:


> Beautiful watch! I wish I had a larger collection. I just don;t think I could wear the bronze enough to justify the purchase. I really wish the non-bronze had the 3/6/9 numerals...


I thought the Bronze would just be a cool/ special piece that I just had....I honestly wear it most of all my watches...

Sent from my STV100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

ivotedale said:


> bit of a gloomy and rainy day here in Phoenix w/ the BB36


That is a good photo. Lovely watch.


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Some light evening reading with my BB Steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Can't beat a Friday evening with your Tudor and a cold one.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotundash (Jan 27, 2018)

Great tool watch....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Kicking off the last week on the bracelet before swapping out to the nato next weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Which is the best color though ?????

QUOTE=citjet;20126698]

[/QUOTE]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Which is the best color though ?????
> 
> QUOTE=citjet;20126698]












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]Black, hands down


----------



## spartan6 (Apr 27, 2008)

New Vintage style theme? A perfect blend of old and new.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Can't compare it with the RubberB or Everest but this Crafter Blue sure looks and feels good to me!


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow had no idea crafter blue had a strap for anything other than seiko

Ordered one immediately

Thank you for sharing

Sent from my Moto X4


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

The Bae









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

I occasionally time my desk dives... :-d

I <3 #tudorthursday & #goldhands :-!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I pick mine up on Monday.


----------



## D4MO (Oct 10, 2017)

Patina is coming along nicely.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

It's an old pic, but every time I see it I get all warm and fuzzy inside. I think that I'm ready for summer. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Made the spring switchover from the bracelet to the nato yesterday:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Officially joined the club today. Photos to come soon. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Got to love spring time in Maryland









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hizami_83 (Dec 29, 2016)

I guess last year Baselworld's BB Steel will be forgotten due to this year BB Pepsi.. ;(


----------



## ivotedale (Jan 24, 2014)

Allergy season is in full effect


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm biased but I don't think there is a better value bang for buck Swiss diver than this masterpiece.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is mine.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

citjet said:


>












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sonder (Dec 28, 2017)

​


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Gents, Speedy Tuesday 









iP8


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'm biased but I don't think there is a better value bang for buck Swiss diver than this masterpiece.
> View attachment 13023347


 Aye!


----------



## redgreenandpurple (May 1, 2015)

The Ranger snuck in. One on a bracelet, one on a leather strap and one with the OEM fabric strap. Bases covered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Time for dinner


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 

















iP8


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

BBB on Crafter Blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Enfd56 (Sep 7, 2014)

My Black Bay Blue has been replaced with a 16610 sub that my Dad gave me but I miss wearing it !


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

Badass mother....ing watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

citjet said:


>












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

New toy... got it without bracelet... trying to decide how I feel about the straight endlinks from my ranger bracelet on it... contributes to the vintage vibe...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

petre said:


> Badass mother....ing watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





















On nato for a few days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hizami_83 (Dec 29, 2016)

Black Bay Steel


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Pulled out an old Zulu from my slightly younger days.... I was really into bulky colorful Zulu straps. Now I feel they just look huge and bulky in the sides of my wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

Some woodworking action today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Shirt + Black Bay Steel on Everest Strap. 
Solid combo.


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

BlackBay S&G


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP8


----------



## Lambo The Jambo (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Today's shirt/watch combo in the studio...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

How about a Black Bay and some... 









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGP (Feb 24, 2018)

Lots of good looking pieces on this thread. Going to need to pick one up.


----------



## srleadjb (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Sonder (Dec 28, 2017)

S&G Crew


----------



## huntsvillehorologist (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey guys!

I've been subscribed to this thread for quite some time and just took delivery of a new to me 79220N so I figured I could finally start contributing to the thread!


----------



## Hizami_83 (Dec 29, 2016)

Bored in office...good thing I got Black Bay Steel to play around.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Tudor Black Bay Blue


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## rudyg2k3 (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## jaygats (Mar 2, 2015)

I just don’t get these...


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Using a Hirsh strap for a change










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP8


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Threw my favorite Crown & Buckle strap (the Fennic) on my Black Bay Steel this morning.

Love the BB Steel. Thoroughly modern. And love the really deep brown/black texture of this strap. Super comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGP (Feb 24, 2018)

Picked up a 41 mm PVD matte Black Bay Tudor, black bezel. Should get it in a few days. Anyone have one on this list?


----------



## s2kstephen (Aug 14, 2014)

I apologize for my poor quality photo...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Tudor Black Bay on a Marine Nationale Seat Belt Strap!


----------



## DutchMartin (Jul 11, 2008)

Love that strap!!



rockin'ron said:


> Tudor Black Bay on a Marine Nationale Seat Belt Strap!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iP8


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

rockin'ron said:


> Tudor Black Bay on a Marine Nationale Seat Belt Strap!


I think my mind is playing tricks on me when I look at this photo...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaz71 (Apr 26, 2014)

.









Enviado de meu SM-G935F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

DutchMartin said:


> Love that strap!!


Thanks bud!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

itsajobar said:


> I think my mind is playing tricks on me when I look at this photo...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sure is  Lol


----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Jedburgh (Aug 26, 2013)

I really don’t feel like you suckers get out enough...


----------



## Sonder (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Joshmuench (Oct 20, 2012)

My Black Bay Blue accompanied me on Vacation in the Tennessee Smoky Mountains this week. View from our cottage balcony.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## illini675 (Jul 8, 2015)

Sonder said:


>


The black and gold BB never really stood out to me until I saw your photo- great shot and beautiful watch!


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Hello, all. I'm new to the forums and new to Tudor. I just purchased a new Heritage Black Bay Steel. I am loving it, and thought I'd share.


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

traczu said:


>


That blue bezel against that tan leather is just sweet.


----------



## movoblast (Apr 21, 2015)

Been about a year and half with this watch. She's a keeper.


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

A Black Bay S&G...


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

AzHadEnuf said:


>


Where is this strap from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Steel and Gold tonight.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iP8


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Tudor on rotation today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

nikbrown said:


> Where is this strap from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-iridescent-standard-nato.php


----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

How are you using your tool watch? Been hauling stones all day. Tough as nails.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

For a fun change I swapped out the bezel on my Black Bay last night from the red to the black one.... still got the splash of red on the crown tube which I love. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole (Dec 22, 2014)

New purchase:


----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

nikbrown said:


> For a fun change I swapped out the bezel on my Black Bay last night from the red to the black one.... still got the splash of red on the crown tube which I love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it hard to change the bezel?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Tom_ZG said:


> Was it hard to change the bezel?


Super easy... should have taken pictures. The bezel is held on with a vinyl gasket that slots into a grove on the bezel and the case... it's easy to pry the bezel off with a case knife... I wouldn't do it too many times without replacing the gasket because of the wear and tear on it.

Pry the bezel off slowly because there are 4 spring loaded pushers keeping tension on the bezel and you don't want them to go shooting off.

Once you get the bezel off... the insert can be pushed out relatively easily with no tools. Then just reinsert the gasket in the bezel and push it back onto the case. Rotate it till you get it back to 12o'clock and the new bezel snaps back in the the bezel easily with no glue or adhesive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeMaire (Apr 9, 2018)

nikbrown said:


> Super easy... should have taken pictures. The bezel is held on with a vinyl gasket that slots into a grove on the bezel and the case... it's easy to pry the bezel off with a case knife... I wouldn't do it too many times without replacing the gasket because of the wear and tear on it.


I would love to see the Black Bay Black bezel on the Black Bay Blue.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

LeMaire said:


> I would love to see the Black Bay Black bezel on the Black Bay Blue.


Yea it would be cool... probably more no date sub like without the gilt dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

Black Bay and Cute Puppy


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

Mine has arrived.. I really like it


----------



## Otto712 (Feb 18, 2017)

Here is mine on the Tudor fabric strap of the steel version. I like the quality and looks of the original straps - it is my favorite daily rocker.. 







Cheers from Germany


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

PolishX said:


> Mine has arrived.. I really like it
> View attachment 13183797
> View attachment 13183799
> View attachment 13183801


Congrats! I have the same watch. Just a tip.
Mine was running a little fast. I used one of those cheap demagnetisers and now it's running plus 2 seconds.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy week ahead ... special SEIKO for today ...!!!!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

happy week ahead ... special SEIKO for today ...!!!!

View attachment 13192315


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

I joined the club today. I can not believe how beautiful watch this is.


----------



## ChrisNLwatchfreak (Jun 2, 2018)

I love the look of the Red bezel with the vintage face and stainless steel bracelet. a Beautiful watch!


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Incredible loom, too. Wow! I can't stop looking at this beauty.


----------



## Cookim (Mar 29, 2018)

Good god, these are some gorgeous timepieces! 🤤🤤🤤


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

BBB









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Got the same watch last month. Love it!


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

What do you guys think about the date alignment? I think there should be a little more empty above the five? It was the same on the fourth yesterday. Am I just paranoid? :think:


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

In those pics it looks a little off, i'll admit...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

If under warranty do not put up with it.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Galaga said:


> If under warranty do not put up with it.


Yep. It was originally bought in October 2017. The guy I bought it from told me it had been in the Tudor service because of a stiff manual winding. It had not been used much after that.

It runs roughly +3.6sec/day. Also the date changes around 12:04 midnight. I read somewhere that the tolerance should be +/- 2min around midnight. Maybe I should take it toan AD... :think:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sassi said:


> Yep. It was originally bought in October 2017. The guy I bought it from told me it had been in the Tudor service because of a stiff manual winding. It had not been used much after that.
> 
> It runs roughly +3.6sec/day. Also the date changes around 12:04 midnight. I read somewhere that the tolerance should be +/- 2min around midnight. Maybe I should take it toan AD... :think:


That's running too fast for an in-house movement. My Black Bay ETA is currently running at +1 sec/day.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Galaga said:


> That's running too fast for an in-house movement. My Black Bay ETA is currently running at +1 sec/day.


I just sent a message to the seller and he told me the watch had been kept in the box for several months before I bought it. He suggested me to monitor it for a month or two before sending it for a service. Is there any ground for this argument?

My Oris Aquis is running crown down -0,6 sec/day and while worn around -2 sec/day. It has the Sellita SW200-1 movement, I would at least want it to be as good as that. Though on the + side for easier adjustment.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Eta black on the crafter blue rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

I am still very excited and happy with my new tudor! 









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

It's been awhile so back to the Black Bae today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvdb (Jul 14, 2008)

Enjoying mine for a while now!


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

Love this. It's actually much nicer in the metal than it looks in pics










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Picked up last October. Still loving it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

lvdb said:


> Enjoying mine for a while now!


Shows the dial finish perfectly. Great pic.


----------



## Uhrenfreund (Jun 23, 2017)

I pulled the plug and I am now also an owner of a beautiful Black Bay. 
Absolutely love the watch and a great daily wearer!

One question though as I noticed that I can move the bezel a VERY small bit in either direction. Should the bezel be super tight and not move at all or is this normal?

Due to bad weather, no beautifully lit outdoor shots


----------



## Uhrenfreund (Jun 23, 2017)

double post


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Uhrenfreund said:


> I pulled the plug and I am now also an owner of a beautiful Black Bay.
> Absolutely love the watch and a great daily wearer!
> 
> One question though as I noticed that I can move the bezel a VERY small bit in either direction. Should the bezel be super tight and not move at all or is this normal?
> ...


My S&G version's bezel also has a very slight amount of movement in it also. I think its within tolerances for the watch. I personally don't think it's worth it to have it repaired for such a small amount of movement (and I can be pretty OCD with my watches)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Zero play in my bezel.


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

Also zero play... different version though









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

Snowflake 









iP8


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Some really cool reflections off the rehaut and under the crystal...


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

nikbrown said:


> Eta black on the crafter blue rubber
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got one on the way (the Crafter Blue strap). I'm anxious to try it out. How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Had mine for a few months and I must say that it has scratched a pretty big itch for me. Just a superb piece. Probably one of the most photogenic watches out there. Every iteration looks amazing and the bracelet especially the non rivet one on the ETA is a thing of beauty.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

mattya56 said:


> I've got one on the way (the Crafter Blue strap). I'm anxious to try it out. How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a huge fan of the metal keeper... but it all fits and look great.... totally a way better buy than Everest or RuberB!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krombopulos (Jun 18, 2018)

My apologies if this is not the right place, but I couldn't find a discussion for owners. I'm wondering if this behavior sounds typical of the Black Bay with the in-house movement: After about 40 hours, the time is off by an hour or more (still ticking but very faintly)? The movement is rated at 70h so I'm wondering if this is typical? The only thing I can think of is I don't' wear it consistently, maybe 8 hours one day and 2-4 hours next then nothing for 40 hours etc... so maybe it doesn't have a full charge (and my work life is sedentary, so not a ton of movement). 

As far as timing from taking it off at night and using it the next day, it only loses 2 seconds (face up)... I have not played around with different resting positions.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krombopulos said:


> My apologies if this is not the right place, but I couldn't find a discussion for owners. I'm wondering if this behavior sounds typical of the Black Bay with the in-house movement: After about 40 hours, the time is off by an hour or more (still ticking but very faintly)? The movement is rated at 70h so I'm wondering if this is typical? The only thing I can think of is I don't' wear it consistently, maybe 8 hours one day and 2-4 hours next then nothing for 40 hours etc... so maybe it doesn't have a full charge (and my work life is sedentary, so not a ton of movement).
> 
> As far as timing from taking it off at night and using it the next day, it only loses 2 seconds (face up)... I have not played around with different resting positions.


Nope, got over 70 hours on my S&G.

If you do want to test the power reserve, simply wind the watch with the crown until you hear a very faint click. That's the main spring clutch working and now you know the watch is fully wound. Mark the time, leave it undisturbed and check periodically. That should give you a very good idea what the power reserve on your watch is.

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Krombopulos (Jun 18, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Nope, got over 70 hours on my S&G.
> 
> If you do want to test the power reserve, simply wind the watch with the crown until you hear a very faint click. That's the main spring clutch working and now you know the watch is fully wound. Mark the time, leave it undisturbed and check periodically. That should give you a very good idea what the power reserve on your watch is.
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


Thanks a ton, I'll give this a shot. Is it bad that I manually wound it and heard a few soft clicks (wasn't sure if i heard the first one, so I kept going). It took a while to get those clicks, so I'm guessing my wrist movements haven't been enough to charge it.


----------



## WinsonL (Jun 19, 2018)

Sharing this amazing piece


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Cheers!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Krombopulos said:


> Thanks a ton, I'll give this a shot. Is it bad that I manually wound it and heard a few soft clicks (wasn't sure if i heard the first one, so I kept going). It took a while to get those clicks, so I'm guessing my wrist movements haven't been enough to charge it.


Probably your daily movement is not charging it enough if you needed over 30 turns before you hear the soft click. My experience has been that if I fully wound the mainspring and left it for 24 hours without movement, it takes about 23 turns to fully wind it again.

And don't worry about over winding, that's what the clutch is for...to prevent overwinding and any possible damage to the mainspring.

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## ncb (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Uhrenfreund (Jun 23, 2017)

WinsonL said:


> Sharing this amazing piece


Beautiful. I will probably get that or a similar bracelet at one point for my Tudor


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

WinsonL said:


> Sharing this amazing piece


It is amazing isn't it! 









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

mui.richard said:


> It is amazing isn't it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says hello:









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrenfreund (Jun 23, 2017)

What would be the best way to obtain the gold/steel bracelet? Both original Tudor or matching style.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Uhrenfreund said:


> What would be the best way to obtain the gold/steel bracelet? Both original Tudor or matching style.


Probably from a Tudor AD, or if you can fine one used, on the forums.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

Love the BBN.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## missalaire (Oct 29, 2016)

My first Tudor!


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Today, S&G ;-)


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Finally got my hands on the Black Bay GMT Pepsi. This is my third Tudor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

frtorres87 said:


> Finally got my hands on the Black Bay GMT Pepsi. This is my third Tudor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very jealous!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Topping up the lume for the long night ahead...


----------



## Gerry.GEG (Mar 5, 2006)

New to me. Love it.


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

A pirates life for me









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsonL (Jun 19, 2018)

It a day of whether black or white？


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Just closed this afternoon on my latest Tudor, she's a vintage piece, built in 1952. Seemed fitting to wear my bb steel for the occasion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

THG said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Who makes that tropical and how do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

nikbrown said:


> Not a huge fan of the metal keeper... but it all fits and look great.... totally a way better buy than Everest or RuberB!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got mine and agree. Would be better without metal keeper. I'm happy with mine. For now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

mattya56 said:


> Who makes that tropical and how do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi! I love the fit and the taper 22mmx16mm it's from an eBay vendor but I forget his name sorry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_...with 17°C and rain, it's a perfect (Summer?!?) day for a mood-shot for this #TudorThursday_ ;-)


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Who will be the first to post the 58!?

I'm waiting for the call from my AD.....not 100% i'm going to buy, but if it fits right...


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

New straps on the BB









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

I can't help myself... Miami is so photogenic









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is mine









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

GMT Mondays? Why not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

BBB









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Ohhh I love that beautifully designed gilt hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

S&G on Tudor fabric strap, finest ever ;-)


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

BBB on a Barton Watch Bands leather strap:


----------



## etweb (Dec 11, 2013)

on one of my all time favorite straps (very good for small wrists) - Hirsch Pure


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

etweb said:


> View attachment 13275269
> 
> 
> on one of my all time favorite straps (very good for small wrists) - Hirsch Pure


Oh man oh man, that is by far the single most beautiful combination I have seen of the blue black bay.

Absolutely wonderful.

And you have sent some good news my way. The hirsh pure rubber is good for small wrists you say, I am always on the hunt for straps for my small wrists. 
Thanks a ton for this bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,

I have just joined the BB club though I have a question about the quality. I have noticed a small unevenness on upper index and would like to know if it normal on an almost 3k USD watch. What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

TypeR10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just joined the BB club though I have a question about the quality. I have noticed a small unevenness on upper index and would like to know if it normal on an almost 3k USD watch. What do you think?
> 
> ...


That looks fine. In fact, I'd said that looks pretty good compared to my Explorer...

But then again I don't wear a loupe everyday 









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> That looks fine. In fact, I'd said that looks pretty good compared to my Explorer...
> 
> But then again I don't wear a loupe everyday
> 
> ...


you think so? I was a devastated seeing that unevenness.


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

TypeR10 said:


> you think so? I was a devastated seeing that unevenness.


personally i feel like those little touches are what makes these watches special. typically the hands and hour markers have the lume applied by hand so the chance of seeing something like that is probably higher than you realize.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

TypeR10 said:


> you think so? I was a devastated seeing that unevenness.


Well, I beg to differ. I also think that it reminds us of the good old days when not everything is done by a robotic arm...and someone with a heartbeat actually put some effort into making these things.









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa 73 (Oct 28, 2016)

My new Black Bay Dark


----------



## Iowa 73 (Oct 28, 2016)

deleted double post


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

what is the problem with your Ranger? Maybe character '6' at the bottom?
anyway I don't know in which ratio Tudors are made by machines and hands. do you know?


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Blue, seems a lighter shade in this light.
Have a sunny weekend, like here in The Netherlands


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

The watch that has almost made me a one watch person,


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

My Black Bay eta blue on a Ranger bracelet









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## etweb (Dec 11, 2013)

asrar.merchant said:


> Oh man oh man, that is by far the single most beautiful combination I have seen of the blue black bay.
> 
> Absolutely wonderful.
> 
> ...


Thanks fellow WIS! ;-):-!

For future reference my wrist is about 6.3 in and rather flat on top. I can wear this strap on this watch at hole 3 out of 7 (hole 7 being the largest diameter setting). I find the pure to be great because it is not super thick and therefore much more flexible (much more than straps that taper in thickness).

Here is a wrist shot.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Mailing out another watch to a forum member:









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

On a CrafterBlue


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

BBB









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Black Bay on duty &#8230;


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Black Bay on duty &#8230;

View attachment 13293629


----------



## BigE83 (Dec 3, 2017)

First week with my new Smiley Rose, currently on a Pelagos rubber strap.


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

Wine tasting with a BBN today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AspireApex (Jun 9, 2018)

These are beautiful watches!!


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

An old favourite!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Just received her three weeks ago...


----------



## gerryman81 (Jul 19, 2018)

New to the Forum and happy to share my new edition


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

S&G


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

First try with a leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

My first Tudor...plan to pick up the GMT next.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 

















iP8


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Kiespijn (Jun 5, 2009)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Kiespijn said:


> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Toppie! Could we have some side shots to see the thickness?


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

View attachment DSC_4832.jpg


----------



## MTB717 (Jul 5, 2015)

Ordered the bracelet as well but loving this strap so far.


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

Got on the waiting list for the BB Fifty Eight, but got impatient and went for a BB 36 in the meantime. For the price, the fit and finish on this watch is incredible! Loving it.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

The original (and thinner) Black Bay Blue 79220b. Still one of my favorites!


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Surfing the forums with this guy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Steel and Gold today









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

The AD I work with says late August for the 58, after thinking early july!!!


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

It is already being sold here in Prague..


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Does anyone here own more than 1 black bay? I have an S&G and also want the pepsi. Would never have thought that I would consider a second watch from the same brand before I owned other grails like an Omega, GS, etc.









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Cpt Canuck said:


> Does anyone here own more than 1 black bay? I have an S&G and also want the pepsi. Would never have thought that I would consider a second watch from the same brand before I owned other grails like an Omega, GS, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for it, buy what appeals to you. Arbitrary rules like "no more than one watch from a brand", I think are daft when there are several brands that make many fantastic watches.

I think there are significant differences between Black Bay models, to easily justify owning more than one, I do and I know several other members of this forum do as well:

















...and I'm waiting for my Black Bay Fifty-Eight to arrive


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Not a rule, lots of good options and variety is nice. But yeah, BBs are awesome

Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## gball (Jul 11, 2018)

MadMrB said:


> Go for it, buy what appeals to you. Arbitrary rules like "no more than one watch from a brand", I think are daft when there are several brands that make many fantastic watches.
> 
> I think there are significant differences between Black Bay models, to easily justify owning more than one, I do and I know several other members of this forum do as well:
> 
> ...


Killer collection. And you just helped me make my mind up about something: I have a BBR and really want to get a BBD, but was hesitating because I kept thinking to myself "even if it's black it's the same watch you already have" but I realize now that I was wrong, it's a very different watch that happens to share the case size and dimensions with what has become my favorite watch.


----------



## gball (Jul 11, 2018)

MadMrB said:


> Go for it, buy what appeals to you. Arbitrary rules like "no more than one watch from a brand", I think are daft when there are several brands that make many fantastic watches.
> 
> I think there are significant differences between Black Bay models, to easily justify owning more than one, I do and I know several other members of this forum do as well:
> 
> ...


Killer collection. And you just helped me make my mind up about something: I have a BBR and really want to get a BBD, but was hesitating because I kept thinking to myself "even if it's black it's the same watch you already have" but I realize now that I was wrong, it's a very different watch that happens to share the case size and dimensions with what has become my favorite watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

MadMrB said:


> ...and I'm waiting for my Black Bay Fifty-Eight to arrive


Meanwhile, you can feast your eyes on this. 

I ended up buying the BB Burgundy with the new in house movement as I discovered I could pull off wearing a large watch.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Meanwhile, you can feast your eyes on this.
> 
> I ended up buying the BB Burgundy with the new in house movement as I discovered I could pull off wearing a large watch.
> 
> View attachment 13346259


Congratulations on the BBR, and the BB58 looks great.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

#TudorThursday


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Cpt Canuck said:


> Does anyone here own more than 1 black bay? I have an S&G and also want the pepsi. Would never have thought that I would consider a second watch from the same brand before I owned other grails like an Omega, GS, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same S&G as you, and never really thought about getting another Tudor until the GMT was released. I'm definitely tempted, but will probably hold off an pick up a 16570 Explorer II instead.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

raheelc said:


> I have the same S&G as you, and never really thought about getting another Tudor until the GMT was released. I'm definitely tempted, but will probably hold off an pick up a 16570 Explorer II instead.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


That would be a great choice!

Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Lunchtime earlier in the week:








Last night for International Beer Day:


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

My first Tudor, a Black Bay Burgundy. Just picked it up from the AD. Had also bought a strap to go with the watch for summer but for now, it stays on the bracelet. Love the vintage look.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

From rainy forest to a dark cellar.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Shhhh.... They're sleeping!









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo1985 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## deustache (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing those - they are awesome - you rock.

Stupid question - i don’t want to be upset at the AD - are those hard to get? (Like gmt II pepsi) is there a waiting list or some kind of low stock etc ... ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Black Bay by the bay!









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Love my black bay burgundy. One of the greatest watches for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

Black Beer-Thirty Bay









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Pablo Jerry said:


> Black Beer-Thirty Bay
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It's always beer-thirty somewhere!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## green_arc (Nov 15, 2015)

*Love the Black Bay.

This is BB #2 sporting the leather strap from BB #3.*


----------



## green_arc (Nov 15, 2015)

* 
And BB #3 sporting the leather strap from BB #2. Very happy with the swap. Only regret is that I traded away BB #1; a Black Bay Blue on bracelet.*


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

BB 58 on a Vintage Buffalo by Two Stitch Straps and a ZULUDIVER iridescent nato ;-)


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

jaar said:


> BB 58 on a Vintage Buffalo by Two Stitch Straps and a ZULUDIVER iridescent nato ;-)


Considering the scarcity of the BB58 right now, it must be representing the element Unobtainium :-d


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

Joined the club today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onij (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

BBN









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Black Bae on leather today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

New arrival this am from a trade with govberg jewelers.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## copemanphoto (Dec 28, 2016)

One week old and still on my wrist, honeymoon is going to be a very long one I think.










Cheers, Mike.


----------



## sasilm2 (Jul 13, 2018)

Can't wait for my BB 58! my AD said soon!!!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

BB58 arrived. Tudor did a great job with this one.










Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jswing said:


> BB58 arrived. Tudor did a great job with this one.


Congrats! It's a nice watch, well proportioned and a good size too.


----------



## sasilm2 (Jul 13, 2018)

jswing said:


> BB58 arrived. Tudor did a great job with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got my name for one! awesome watch! the size is perfect!


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,
Does it happen to know if it is possible to order a half link for Tudor BB36 (oyster bracelet)?
It would be perfect to wear in between two settings: one link out and buckle set to the loosest would lead to a bit tight, however one link in and buckle set to the tightest point would lead that the whole bracelet a bit loose.
Do you have any idea how to micro set it?
Thanks.


----------



## Clandestine-Camel (Dec 5, 2016)

sasilm2 said:


> Got my name for one! awesome watch! the size is perfect!


I'm on the list with my AD as well. Hoping it comes in faster than the 6 months my AD quoted. Awesome watch


----------



## Clandestine-Camel (Dec 5, 2016)

sasilm2 said:


> Got my name for one! awesome watch! the size is perfect!


I'm on the list with my AD as well. Hoping it comes in faster than the 6 months my AD quoted. Awesome watch


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Posted this in the other WRUW Rolex/Tudor thread but thought I would share this here too.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Totally in love with the GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

frtorres87 said:


> Totally in love with the GMT.


Nice, I would have bought the GMT if not for my Ball Watch HC AeroGMT. This is a nice watch.|>


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

frtorres87 said:


> Totally in love with the GMT.


Nice, I would have bought the GMT if not for my Ball Watch HC AeroGMT. This is a nice watch.|>


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Just got this, and now I want the one in Steel/Gold with bracelets. Does this never end;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Henrik A said:


> Just got this, and now I want the one in Steel/Gold with bracelets. Does this never end;-)


Unfortunately no. Since I got onto the WUS forum, I have bought more watches in the last 6 months than I ever did in my life!!!

My wife has given me the ultimatum "NO MORE WATCHES"


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unfortunately no. Since I got onto the WUS forum, I have bought more watches in the last 6 months than I ever did in my life!!!
> 
> My wife has given me the ultimatum "NO MORE WATCHES"


She must be friends with my wife.


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Galaga said:


> She must be friends with my wife.


Haha mine is going to say it tonight ... 5513 arriving today


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

seekmywatch said:


> Haha mine is going to say it tonight ... 5513 arriving today


Congrats! Post some photos of your new acquisition.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unfortunately no. Since I got onto the WUS forum, I have bought more watches in the last 6 months than I ever did in my life!!!
> 
> My wife has given me the ultimatum "NO MORE WATCHES"


Haha! my first year on the forum was nuts too, and i'm absolutely done for this year too, got a Tuna SBBN031 coming and that wraps it up for the year.
Been a great year for me watch wise, think i'll be content for a while


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Goodbye patina, I want to follow you from the start


----------



## sasilm2 (Jul 13, 2018)

BB58!


----------



## rott3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unfortunately no. Since I got onto the WUS forum, I have bought more watches in the last 6 months than I ever did in my life!!!
> 
> My wife has given me the ultimatum "NO MORE WATCHES"


Lool My wife developed a rule that kind of soothes things up which is per each new watch I get, I must get her a good gift as well....


----------



## rott3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Unfortunately no. Since I got onto the WUS forum, I have bought more watches in the last 6 months than I ever did in my life!!!
> 
> My wife has given me the ultimatum "NO MORE WATCHES"


Lool My wife developed a rule that kind of soothes things up which is per each new watch I get, I must get her a good gift as well....


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Congrats! Post some photos of your new acquisition.











There you go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

seekmywatch said:


> There you go


Very nice. There's something charming about an old vintage Rolex.:-!


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Very nice. There's something charming about an old vintage Rolex.:-!


Definitely!!

More pics to come


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Just enjoying the view









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## copemanphoto (Dec 28, 2016)

sasilm2 said:


> BB58!


Congrats, it was worth the wait and the 58 looks and fits perfectly.

Cheers Mike


----------



## sasilm2 (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you! I am really happy with it. So much so that I am having trouble justifying keeping my Omega planet ocean


copemanphoto said:


> Congrats, it was worth the wait and the 58 looks and fits perfectly.
> 
> Cheers Mike


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

TypeR10 said:


> Hi,
> Does it happen to know if it is possible to order a half link for Tudor BB36 (oyster bracelet)?
> It would be perfect to wear in between two settings: one link out and buckle set to the loosest would lead to a bit tight, however one link in and buckle set to the tightest point would lead that the whole bracelet a bit loose.
> Do you have any idea how to micro set it?
> Thanks.


No one for that question?


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

TypeR10 said:


> No one for that question?


As far as I know, I read a while ago that it wasn't possible?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

TypeR10 said:


> No one for that question?


I do not think it exists at all hence no one answered that question.


----------



## Alangep (Jul 28, 2016)

TypeR10 said:


> No one for that question?


Here are some photos of the solution that I have made to my BB.


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Alangep said:


> Here are some photos of the solution that I have made to my BB.


So you have made hole to the clasp, right? Is it a DIY solution or have you made it with somebody else?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Today a BB S&G ;-)


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

mizzy said:


> Today a BB S&G ;-)


Nice! I've been wanting to try out that strap. Mine is sitting in the box while the bracelet gets some love.

Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Cpt Canuck said:


> Nice! I've been wanting to try out that strap. Mine is sitting in the box while the bracelet gets some love.


IMHO probably best fabric strap in the market


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Double post - please delete!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Today Im wearing my Tudor Bronze watch one strap from Erika, nice combo


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

GMT...


----------



## Clandestine-Camel (Dec 5, 2016)

Proud to join the Black Bay community! Just arrived today. Great deal for a dated model BNIB from the AD.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Welcome to the Black Bay thread. Mine says hello.


----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Applebaum (Aug 25, 2018)

Will post some nice pics of my BB58 when I have enough credibility here  I'm loving it!


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

bseidenberger said:


> View attachment 13456727


That fabric strap is awesome


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iP8


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

My black bay and saltwater reef aquarium









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

bseidenberger said:


> View attachment 13456727


Nice ring sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

my BB Blue on a recently acquired smoked grey Nato, like that


----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)

txaggie9307 said:


> Nice ring sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


??


----------



## mike_wit (Aug 8, 2018)

Traveller: Love your BB58 on the nato. What is the size of your wrist? Any more photos?


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

On an Erika's Original MN.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)

On a Crafter Blue today


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

2


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Tudor Bronze one Erikas strap


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

anrex said:


> 2


Strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Time to get back to work


----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)

Just put it on my new custom canvas CBStraps strap


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Black bay s&g









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Had the BB36 on today...until the Speedy threw a fit


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

I think I've finally discovered something I'd like to be changed out the black bays. The space in between the dial and the sapphire glass, Rolex has it say Rolex engraved all over, Tudor should really do the same or even but the Tudor name then the Shield. It's just boring and plain with nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

frtorres87 said:


> I think I've finally discovered something I'd like to be changed out the black bays. The space in between the dial and the sapphire glass, Rolex has it say Rolex engraved all over, Tudor should really do the same or even but the Tudor name then the Shield. It's just boring and plain with nothing.


Oh I really hope they never do, I personally don't like the repeated text around the rehaut and much prefer the Tudor plain steel.

Nice picture of your BBB.


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Today, a Black Bay S&G...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

One more...


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Love how the blue bezel changes in the light.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)

Today on a StrapFreak black canvas


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)

On an Aaron Bespoke strap that just came in today


----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)

edit dp


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hose A (Jun 4, 2018)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> .


Hmmmm, what happened to the picture of the watch you stole?


----------



## bettenco (Jan 24, 2010)

AlphaWolf777 is a scammer. Traded me watches that were no where near his description of them for my black bay that he posted here and has since removed. Please check my post under f63 for more details.

Don't deal with Kevin.


AlphaWolf777 said:


> .


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Love the punchy look of the Steel. 
Thoroughly modern.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

The BBB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

sluggerx5 said:


> The BBB


Can't wait for mine to come back from service!


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iPX


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

The versatility is pretty great


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

hedet said:


> The versatility is pretty great


+1. They say the _Speedmaster_ is a strap monster but the BB is killing it at the moment! Some really nice photos you got there mate.


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

58 on a '44.


----------



## MartiVltori (Nov 7, 2017)

My Black Bay Steel


----------



## BePhreed (Feb 25, 2018)

Week three of beating this one up. Fell two thousand feet out of Huey a few days ago. Loving it so far.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## websense911 (May 10, 2017)

I love this model, the photos are amazing


----------



## websense911 (May 10, 2017)

great photo


----------



## websense911 (May 10, 2017)

wow, what detail


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Just back from a full service and running like a champ!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

masterClock said:


> Just back from a full service and running like a champ!


How long before the service?


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Galaga said:


> How long before the service?


Well, I've had it for about 2.5 years. The rotor was spinning when I wound it so they went ahead and did a full service while they had it. I have a few other watches with ETA 2824's - including a Black Bay Black - and haven't had any issues. I certainly don't think that interval will be the norm. Just a random failed part.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

masterClock said:


> Well, I've had it for about 2.5 years. The rotor was spinning when I wound it so they went ahead and did a full service while they had it. I have a few other watches with ETA 2824's - including a Black Bay Black - and haven't had any issues. I certainly don't think that interval will be the norm. Just a random failed part.


Cheers. My black bay blue eta keeps astonishing time. Plus 0.5 seconds. It's my most accurate watch and has overtaken the accuracy on my coaxial Omega 2500.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Cheers. My black bay blue eta keeps astonishing time. Plus 0.5 seconds. It's my most accurate watch and has overtaken the accuracy on my coaxial Omega 2500.


That's great! They're fantastic watches.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

GMT Black Bay.


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Nothing better than a black bay on a friday!









Watch I am currently saving for: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonaut


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

a Black Bay (ref. M79733N-0001)


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

masterClock said:


> Well, I've had it for about 2.5 years. The rotor was spinning when I wound it so they went ahead and did a full service while they had it. I have a few other watches with ETA 2824's - including a Black Bay Black - and haven't had any issues. I certainly don't think that interval will be the norm. Just a random failed part.


My previous ETA red had the same thing happen. Sent it in and they fixed it, but it's like the whole rotor got loose. I think it was from hand winding it but who's to say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Felt like the Steel today.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianwsch (Sep 16, 2016)

ETA Tudor crew


----------



## Mjatk (Oct 20, 2018)

Just picked it up this weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

My BB36 after a year of daily use

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Autumn Pics...


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Mjatk said:


> Just picked it up this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So awesome. Enjoy it! My favorite of the black bay line. Mine says hello


----------



## SFX (Oct 27, 2015)

love this thing


----------



## SFX (Oct 27, 2015)

View attachment 13588733


!!


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

BB burgundy.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I have this watch but cannot take credit for this fantastic photo. Apologies if it has been posted before on this thread.


----------



## Wulfhedinn (Oct 8, 2018)

Couple of wristies of my 79230N using some photo colour filters:


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Picked it up yesterday. BB 58. >>









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wulfhedinn (Oct 8, 2018)

Where she rests on my desk...


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Relax...










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Just picked up my BB58 on Thursday. Already in love with the size.


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Steel&Gold ;-)


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

So proud to own this thing.


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karriope (Dec 31, 2017)

I'll have to take some good photos next time.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

One last wrist shot with my Black Bay Blue before taking it out to meet its new owner.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

NewDorpNY said:


> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Great watch.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

+


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

This just in!

Couldn't be happier. The beautiful muted blue and burgundy are so much better than seeing them in a store on even in pictures.

Literally ordered 24 hours after the announcement in March but was happy to wait while Tudor sorted out the date wheel issue.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

anrex said:


> +


Is that bezel blue or black?


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

The all gilt bezel and dial has really grown on me.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Day 2 with this beauty.

Noticing the details more and more...
Compared to it's diver cousins, it has slightly smaller markers, a smaller 12 o'clock triangle raised a bit from the hand stack, and the snowflake hour hand is smaller. All appropriate and thoughtfully different than the boldness of the BB divers.
The bezel's blue and burgundy, while muted, have a brilliant sheen to them in the light. 
They tweaked the bottom bevel of the case a bit so that it lays on your wrist flatter and appears slightly thinner than the divers.

All of these details add up to give the GMT a charm of it's own.

Forget the "Diet Pepsi" nickname, or those that say "It's not a Rolex". You could easily make a case that this is closer to the tool watch aesthetic and design cues of the original Rolex Pepsi GMT than the current model.

As you can tell, I absolutely love this watch. Great job Tudor.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Red rose...

Great weekend from Greece guys!!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

BBBeta


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

double


----------



## thrills (Aug 27, 2015)

Arrived this week. Not sure I love the case thickness, but the watch is a stunner.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Back to this beauty today.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

masterClock said:


> ...Day 2 with this beauty...


Congrats and very nice wristshot - captures all the goodness this watch has to offer! b-)

I'm on day five... :-!


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Travelller said:


> Congrats and very nice wristshot - captures all the goodness this watch has to offer! b-)
> 
> I'm on day five... :-!


Fantastic shot!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

On an Erikas Origials Strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

On another Erikas Originals strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrills (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## bettenco (Jan 24, 2010)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


What kind of NATO is that please?

Here's my GMT:










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaz71 (Apr 26, 2014)

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Cool Blue 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

bettenco said:


> What kind of NATO is that please?
> 
> Here's my GMT:
> 
> ...


It's a Perlon strap from Crown and Buckle

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Young Ben (Mar 9, 2018)

frtorres87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a stunning photo. Definitely considering buying one of these


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Athens, in class...










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Love my BB Steel


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Love my BB Steel

View attachment 13691289


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

This watch makes me smile every, single, time.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

``


----------



## lovetheautos (Nov 29, 2017)

Man you guys have some weird Black Bays... they're all missing dials! How the heck do you time cooking your rice?!?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Have not posted a watch shot here for a while now. So here's one from dinner.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Athens guys!!

Everyone have a nice weekend!!









Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Still honeymooning.


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

My pair.


----------



## wagoss122 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

trh77 said:


> My pair.


Nice to see them in the men's size.


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks! Heading home today and already jumped it back to eastern time.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

I keep trying to wear my other watches but I keep coming back to this beauty.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Tudor Black Bay Chrono on steel bracelet and on Hodinkee Leather Strap.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Warm tones today with one of my favorites.


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

its a bond kind of day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NRC13 (Dec 19, 2018)

Big fan of the blue.


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

On Erika's today.


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Just received my Black Bay Black 41. Impeccable finishing. Quite nice..a little tall. I think the Fifty Eight would be the one. I got the 41 for a great price so I'm satisfied...for now. I put an after market strap on it. I went against my rule and bought it without the bracelet but got it for such a low price I went for it.


----------



## ridley (Jan 24, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

On some Horween CXL for the winter.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

m6rk said:


> Just received my Black Bay Black 41. Impeccable finishing. Quite nice..a little tall. I think the Fifty Eight would be the one. I got the 41 for a great price so I'm satisfied...for now. I put an after market strap on it. I went against my rule and bought it without the bracelet but got it for such a low price I went for it.


Might I ask what strap?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

sunizzle said:


> Might I ask what strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This strap came off of a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage that I had bought for my son a few years back. The watch came with a bracelet and a strap. He didn't care for the strap so I put it to use.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Having a hard time taking this one off.


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Waiting for a kids birthday party to end.


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

On Strapcode ratchet clasp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Just a wee dram before bed.


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

79230n with Tudor nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

luecack said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done. You have excellent taste.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Black Bay Bronze on new dark brown Dollaro leather strap made by me..


----------



## Millennium (Oct 5, 2018)

The GMT is a thick but nice watch!


----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)

[


----------



## 67ViP (Nov 20, 2017)

Two days old...


----------



## Millennium (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Merry christmas


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)

Likewise!


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Dropped the Black Bay Black on a Sinn Black leather strap with white stitching..I like it!


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Wore the GMT last night to ring in the new year and track my brother's time zone in Paris at a glance. This one has been getting a ton of wrist time. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sale shopping with my wife. What else I'm a gonna do but post some watch pictures?

BBN ETA on Strapcode ratchet-style oyster. Someday I'll write a review, but darn good for $130.










Clasp:










Extended:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

I revived my nato strap. I'm loving it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

mattya56 said:


> Sale shopping with my wife. What else I'm a gonna do but post some watch pictures?
> 
> BBN ETA on Strapcode ratchet-style oyster. Someday I'll write a review, but darn good for $130.
> 
> ...


I checked strapcode site and couldn't find it. Where did you purchase it? It is killing me the fact that Tudor has no adjustable strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

#TudorThursday


----------



## shredace (Nov 16, 2018)

Happy New Year! First day back to work.


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

The Black Bay Black 41mm is really growing on me. I initially felt that it was a bit too tall but now that I've worn it for a few weeks, I really enjoy it. I have a Rolex Explorer 1 which I love but I haven't been able to take the Black Bay off my wrist...It's so visually stunning!


----------



## reuben3 (Jul 6, 2018)

Back to work 2019. 58 on fabric strap.









UPDATE: Put it back on bracelet, much better 

The Pixel 3 takes incredible portrait shots!


----------



## Wulfhedinn (Oct 8, 2018)

Another shot:


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iPX


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

ndrs63 said:


> I checked strapcode site and couldn't find it. Where did you purchase it? It is killing me the fact that Tudor has no adjustable strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's where I bought it: https://www.strapcode.com/collections/tudor/products/metal-ss-bcl17-b069

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Works great with jeans and a dress shirt.


----------



## drlph25 (Mar 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

BB58









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Better picture









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Postgraduate and Tudor...










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Going for one of the classics today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iPX


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Taken yesterday.

View attachment 13819035


----------



## john9963 (Jan 21, 2019)

I picked up this BB steel and gold with bracelet this weekend, but I swapped the bracelet for the included nato for more of an everyday wear. The nato is definitely growing on me.

Taken yesterday


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Fifty Eight. 2 days old 🙂


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

BB58. Strap Monster









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## HSTexan (Mar 19, 2014)

Just went and picked this up from DHL...I think my Explorer is going to take a backseat for awhile


----------



## ridley (Jan 24, 2013)

BB on Jean Paul Menicucci Vintage Leather.

Cheers


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Been so happy with this one. Worth the 8 month wait.


----------



## Thomaz71 (Apr 26, 2014)

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Love my tudor. I recently added a miami cuban link solid gold chain to my collection to compliment this. And before you judge, I am living in miami where excessive bling is fun


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Decided it was time to get mine off the bracelet. Was a pig to remove so it'll be living on NATO's for a while!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kawajero (Apr 8, 2015)

Black Bay 36


----------



## kawajero (Apr 8, 2015)

delete


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

Can't believe its been 8 months. I wear it daily and honestly I've been thinning my collection because I don't ware them enough. I have 1 vostok LE that I will keep I got from here. Thinking on getting myself a Tudor Blue Pelagos for my graduation from college in May 2020


----------



## cmschlatt (Oct 11, 2010)

I got hooked on the red BB, drifted away due to the Gilt and fell on the stainless with the blue bezel, and although i never gave it a second thought initially, im hooked on the bb 36 in black, just a classic watch, looks great all the time


----------



## cmschlatt (Oct 11, 2010)

This is a fantastic picture, I love the matte texture of the dial


----------



## cmschlatt (Oct 11, 2010)

kawajero said:


> Black Bay 36
> View attachment 13857251


Love the 36! Classic, clean and understated


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Lounging about.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

As stated by me, myself & I ... that the next ( 2nd post ) on this glorious thread would be wearing my new Tudor 

This thing is glorious in all its ways subtle and not so subtle

Luckily I didn't need to choose between the options as I had left just enough clues for my wife to pick the LHD for my early & super awesome valentine's day gift. We don't normally need holidays to excuse a nice purchase so it coming earlier was super nice.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

mtb2104 said:


>


Love the crystal distortion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

My most accurate watch +0.1 s/day


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

ndrs63 said:


> My most accurate watch +0.1 s/day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky you mate...:-!:-!:-!

Did you got it regulated? , mine's running +4 sec per day


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> Lucky you mate...:-!:-!:-!
> 
> Did you got it regulated? , mine's running +4 sec per day


Nope. It just works that way. Could be pure chance. Mine has the in-house movement. Yours?
+ 4 sec is not bad, btw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

ndrs63 said:


> Nope. It just works that way. Could be pure chance. Mine has the in-house movement. Yours?
> + 4 sec is not bad, btw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool mate. 

Mine is in-house too.. as you said +4 spd is not bad.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Mine says hello.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi there










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregmcv (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## kawajero (Apr 8, 2015)

BB36


----------



## HSTexan (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## readysetgo (Jan 10, 2019)

Black BB eta









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## readysetgo (Jan 10, 2019)

Try that again









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

BB 41 on Georgesstraps nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readysetgo (Jan 10, 2019)

The nato goes good with it

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HSTexan (Mar 19, 2014)

readysetgo said:


> Black BB etahttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190219/97a7527b6c444a0b23097a8c83a6b65a.jpg[IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> Isn't that the blue?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

gregmcv said:


> View attachment 13887893


This might be my next watch! Love the color!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## s2sera2 (Aug 20, 2018)

And away we go...


----------



## readysetgo (Jan 10, 2019)

HSTexan said:


> Isn't that the blue?


Yes it is. 2014. Complete. Time to let it go.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## readysetgo (Jan 10, 2019)

Rose. glow. watch









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Testa D'aria (Feb 21, 2019)

Brushed Bezel Black Bay 36


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

No cake for you.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Cross-post 









Sent from my Huawei Mate 20 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## noleblooded (Aug 21, 2017)

Pool day


----------



## noleblooded (Aug 21, 2017)

Pool day 
View attachment 13916725


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_Yesterday's choice for #TudorThursday_


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

What do you think how BB36 fits to my wrist? Does it wear too big/small?
Diameter 36 mm, L2L 44 mm


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Rocking the pirate watch again


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

TypeR10 said:


> What do you think how BB36 fits to my wrist? Does it wear too big/small?
> Diameter 36 mm, L2L 44 mm


Looks perfect from that angle. No concerns at all.


----------



## cmschlatt (Oct 11, 2010)

TypeR10 said:


> What do you think how BB36 fits to my wrist? Does it wear too big/small?
> Diameter 36 mm, L2L 44 mm


Looks good I think what's your wrist size


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

A Black Bay Burgundy for Sunday.


----------



## TypeR10 (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for everyone.
You think really good fit? I feel sometimes a bit small.
My wrist is 16 cmish but flat.


----------



## cmschlatt (Oct 11, 2010)

TypeR10 said:


> Thanks for everyone.
> You think really good fit? I feel sometimes a bit small.
> My wrist is 16 cmish but flat.


Nah looks great, don't let other opinions chip at you


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Heres mine!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tudor BBB!









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cmschlatt (Oct 11, 2010)

Level.5x said:


> Tudor BBB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starting to patina? Looks awesome


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks! Its been look much darker over the last month. About 6 months old overall.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Living the good life...


----------



## kawajero (Apr 8, 2015)

At the office.


----------



## readysetgo (Jan 10, 2019)

Cpt Canuck said:


> Living the good life...


2 tone is awsome

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

GMT...At the pool!


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

It's just so good.


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

Chillin with the BBBlue. This has become my number one travel watch.


----------



## fericirea (Jan 9, 2019)

Meditating in the watch box.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Took the Black Bay Steel on a two week Ski/Snowboard trip to Japan, where it had no issues in temperatures down to -10°C.


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

The lume is quite awesome.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## rob-s (Mar 9, 2011)

I recently bought a GMT Pepsi:


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Florida life


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Posting some different points of view today. I've really come to love the size of the bbb 41mm. Anyone try the 58 and feel it was too small? I've only got a 6.75" wrist but I'm considering adding the bb steel back to my collection in the future.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Another day


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

A quick family portrait from the road during Spring Break.
Steel, ETA Blue, ETA Black, GMT.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tommy70 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## jnbl (Mar 2, 2019)

afternoon glow


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

From the weekend


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree a little wear on a Tudor BB shows its been used and loved by its owner


----------



## noleblooded (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## HSTexan (Mar 19, 2014)

Playing with a new camera this morning


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR









iPX


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Weekend feels









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 13959361


wow - nice shot & post-processing b-)


----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)

Time for some SIM racing


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Tudor BB GMT.
dP


----------



## EricDeskdiver (Feb 10, 2019)

79733n on sailstrap


----------



## EricDeskdiver (Feb 10, 2019)

Double post


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Black bay day


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Happy St. Patrick's day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readysetgo (Jan 10, 2019)

masterClock said:


> A quick family portrait from the road during Spring Break.
> Steel, ETA Blue, ETA Black, GMT.


Sweet. Couple eta s. Nice!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## readysetgo (Jan 10, 2019)

sluggerx5 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice eta .. I had one on leather. I kinda like the bracelet ...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol (Sep 21, 2010)

Boom


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Black Bay S&G


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

EricDeskdiver said:


> 79733n on sailstrap
> View attachment 13983857


Who makes that strap ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricDeskdiver (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi,

It`s extremly good. Bought it from a Swedish supplier https://www.royalstraps.se/collections/sail-strap-sailcloth-watch-strap (nice pics and btw the strap has quick release  )

it´s a collaboration with https://www.watchgecko.com/sailcloth-dive-strap-by-geckota.php

Best regards


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellback (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

GMT today.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Trying out the only 18mm tang buckle I have, to get a feeling for wearing the rubber b strap in the opposite direction than with the Tudor deployant buckle.

I've got to get a decent everest/rubber b like 18mm tang buckle...any leads, anyone?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Spoils of war...


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

fericirea said:


> Meditating in the watch box.
> 
> View attachment 13947431


Gorgeous! The Black Bay 58 is definitely a watch I'm considering adding to my collection ... However, I would never buy one until I could try it on in the flesh. Unfortunately, no dealers around me ever seem to have them in stock.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Was feeling the classic Blue today. The ETA wears so well.


----------



## pm_mulyadi (Feb 26, 2018)

Happy Friday From Jakarta..


----------



## JessyW (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

How about a Tudor Black Bay Blue ETA on the Heritage Ranger Bracelet? I have been switching between this and a mesh recently and ended up just tossing it on the Tudor Nato and am probably going to wear it that way for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

My BB58.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Ckkc101 (Jan 2, 2018)

Does anyone have comparison pics of bb58 vs no date submariner? Would love to see how these stack up against each other!!


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Ckkc101 said:


> Does anyone have comparison pics of bb58 vs no date submariner? Would love to see how these stack up against each other!!


Very well done video on the two:


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Definitely going to be my next purchase. I really love the 36.


----------



## Ckkc101 (Jan 2, 2018)

smkader said:


> Ckkc101 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have comparison pics of bb58 vs no date submariner? Would love to see how these stack up against each other!!
> ...


Brilliant, thanks!


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Always a solid choice.


----------



## tedliu (Jan 30, 2016)

My bbb


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

BB


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

My new BB Bronze slate grey


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

My BB36. So happy to finally have one.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

dwczinmb said:


> My BB36. So happy to finally have one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome watch


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

My one and only nice watch


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

The BB36 is incredibly versatile.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Cpt Canuck said:


> My one and only nice watch
> View attachment 14050339


Great shot of a beautiful watch. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New gmt, next to the good ole' Submariner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

New shoes for this weekend's trip to the beach!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Two years after acquiring this beauty, I now finally have the OEM bracelet. Love it. It's like a new watch. When I purchased it I was really into natos (still am on other watches). So now I have the Tudor nato, leather and steel bracelet. Also, you gotta love the lighting in store









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got her back from RSC from timing adjustment today before warranty runs out, hope it will perform better than the previous -5 spd.


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Getting a beach day in with my Tudor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Sorry for the car photo, it was a rainy overcast day today without much light. My BB36 came in today which I purchased from a fellow forum member and I'm completely in love with it! It was quite the journey to get to the point of purchase so I apologize in advance for my rambling, but here's my story:

Following various watch accounts on Instagram has become a dangerous practice for me these days. Every week I see a model I previously glossed over in a new light. Seriously, some users should be paid by the brands they are taking photos of for fun. I've always loved Tudor, and had been saving for a Black Bay Black (ETA) about 2 years ago when a stranger I struck up a conversation with let me try his on for the first time. I was devastated by how large it looked on my wrist. I eventually bought other pieces with the money I'd been saving, but still was in love with what Tudor was doing.

Fast forward to about two months ago. I came across an Instagram account I'd never seen before (https://www.instagram.com/kidwizzle/ if you're interested). He seemed to post a good amount of wrist shots that really gave me a perspective of watch size. I liked the BB36, but I'd always thought it was small since I was used to 38-41mm watches. It looked beautiful in his photos and didn't seem to wear to small. I hardly considered it before. I really went down the rabbit hole for about a week looking at photos from various users trying to gauge the size of the watch, slowly falling in love with it.

On a day off I excitedly drove over to an AD to check one out in the metal and give it a try. The minute it was in my hand the creeping devastation struck me again, this time the exact opposite of the ETA BB. It was so tiny! I don't know what kind of wizardry the instagram photographer was using when it seemed to fit his wrist close to a Seiko SKX. I left pretty bummed that day, after only having it on my wrist for about 10 seconds.

Throughout the course of a the week I couldn't get the 36 out of my head. Was it that my brain was used to my 41mm Halios that I'd been wearing for a month straight? How could people go from say, a 36mm Datejust to a maxi case Sub or SKX007 so easily? Ryan Gosling wears a 34mm Air King and it looks good on him (granted most ladies would argue a plastic bag would look good on him)! I was still drooling over pictures of the BB36 even though it's size let me down. I decided I would try a smaller watch on for a few weeks and go back to the AD.

I remembered I had an old 34mm hand wind Russian dress watch gathering dust in a drawer from when I first got into the hobby. I put it on, and even though it felt tiny, I wore it for a bit. I wore it for almost 2 weeks straight before returning to the AD. By this time, the 34mm was charming and natural. It looked normal from my perspective, as well as in the mirror. Sleeves rolled up or down, it wasn't bulky or awkward, it suited me.

Trying on the BB36 for the second time I didn't feel disappointed. It felt great. It was a rush of joy as opposed to disappointment. Though the bracelet wasn't sized, it looked like it was made for my wrist. I knew it was for me.

Once again, sorry for the insane rambling. I know hobbies don't always follow the most logical of paths, since passion seems to be driving the ship most of the time, but I figured I would share my story in case anyone was interested. This thread really helped out with the photos as well as instagram! Thanks for listening!


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

It's a Black Bay kind of day...


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Post vacation blues...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Dress coat, burgundy shirt, and a bit of red GMT bezel peeking out. Yessir.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

The original In house blackbay Noir didn't do anything for me. But the Pepsi GMT is magical










A tad thicker than the Submariner but it's not a monster that everyone was complaining about.










On matching midnight navy VBC wool suit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy #TudorThursday ;-)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

new to this thread


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Still rocking the GMT today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckkc101 (Jan 2, 2018)

More bb58’s please!!


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Still honeymooning with the BB36


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

It's after 12 and sunny. Must be time for a pint ☀&#55356;&#57210;


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Tudor BB GMT.
> dP


This! Amazing NATO, colour fits perfectly to the GMT. :-!

May I ask where it comes from?


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

iPX


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

Love the GMT!


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Took most of the day off today. BB Steel on my favorite Crown & Buckle deep brown strap.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Back to the original today. It's so good.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

This was the second in my collection. Right after they discontinued it. Perfect match to today's casual shirt and shorts while I work from home.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Wicing (Apr 14, 2019)

My two Black Bays, got the 36 yesterday:









Right now the BB36 is the closest to absolute perfection that I have ever owned.


----------



## noleblooded (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Trip Miller (Feb 7, 2016)

I am looking at the new Bronze with Grey. Love that look.


----------



## Trip Miller (Feb 7, 2016)

Found one more.


----------



## Trip Miller (Feb 7, 2016)

Owned one of these for a spell as well. It was a great watch too.


----------



## Trip Miller (Feb 7, 2016)

BBB


----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay Steel









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rudestew (Jul 2, 2017)

Walked in tried it on haggled ( 10%) sized on wrist walked out , as it should be none of this AD yes sir no sir ***t


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mt_timepieces said:


> Tudor Heritage Black Bay Steel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they did a GMT with a steel bezel like this I'd be tempted.


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

My humble collection of one watch... I love this black bay! It will eventually be passed down to my son. I am about to pull the trigger on a cartier santos.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Memories of the nice weather from the weekend.


----------



## Wicing (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Not sure if I have posted this two before - BB58 and BB burgundy bezel. >>


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iheri (May 21, 2018)

My sweet *Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight*:


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

On Barton Elite Silicone:


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

LHD on BBB nato  I think works ish ...









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

tudor black bay addicted


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

db


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

TudorBB by HpiRally, on Flickr

picked up my first BB. loving it.


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Watch has been with me for a full year!


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

From last #TudorThursday - changing of the guard...


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

BB 41 blue dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealole (Dec 22, 2014)

I’ve had this awesome watch for 1 year now on the leather strap:


----------



## Temps Perdu (Jan 11, 2019)

Caught in a storm on the way home.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Can't believe I haven't posted on this thread!


----------



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay Blue matches our *blue WB Original Canvas strap* perfectly :-!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

WatchBandit.com said:


> Tudor Heritage Black Bay Blue matches our *blue WB Original Canvas strap* perfectly


Nice match indeed & b-) photos!

~~~

#TudorThursday ;-)


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

My first BB, love the size, among other thingsb-) No need to advertize the particular model: the pic does, though;-)


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


I love that watch. So cool!!! Pictures are great


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

Tudor Black Bay by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## Vibroverb (Dec 29, 2018)

trying to get used to the gilt....and find a strap that I like


----------



## Lealole (Dec 22, 2014)

Taking the Tudor for a drive..


----------



## raptorrapture (Apr 15, 2019)

On the subject on Bronzes... here's mine! (on a Bulang & Sons bronze strap)


----------



## Dragonfires (Jun 7, 2019)

Been wanting a Black Bay for a while, and just got the Fifty Eight since I'm in Switzerland... it is as amazing as expected.

Also since I'm here, if anyone else is looking to get a BB58 on the steel bracelet let me know since the AD I spoke with actually had 2 others in stock!


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I love it when my BB58 catches the reflection of a gray sky.









I am really close to belonging to the "my watch is worth more than my car" club.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

5B for TudorThursday


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

dup post


----------



## CallMeJarob (May 14, 2014)

This thread has confirmed that my next purchase is a BB Red.. Great watches and shots guys!


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## micfin (Dec 28, 2011)

My babies


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just picked up my Black Bay Fifty Eight this weekend!


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

My new baby...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jefhihuabi (Apr 20, 2018)

Here's my contribution! 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Red rose!


----------



## Linden_way (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

The BB58 on a blushark pajama strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

My Hertiage BB Steel with Atelier Del Sure shell cordovan strap:


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

My Hertiage BB Steel with Atelier Del Sur shell cordovan strap:


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## divided_wood (Jul 1, 2019)

My 58 at the pool.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Back with the black bay steel. Love snapping pictures of everyday perspectives.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Ready for the 4th!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Wearing some _red, white & blue _this 4th July!


----------



## Ozzbozz44 (Jul 5, 2019)

*Double Trouble *


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

BB58 next to my (soon to be up for sale) Monta Gilt Oceanking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

maxpowerman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same watch. Can I ask you if the Black Bay 58 came out in blue, would you swap?


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I have the same watch. Can I ask you if the Black Bay 58 came out in blue, would you swap?


I also have the same watch and would not swap for the 58 in blue. I love the 41mm size and big crown style in this size. The eta model wears perfectly with the flat bottom case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)

BBR 









iPX


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Black bay steel today. As much as I love my black bay blue, I'm really liking the date. Also the matte dial on both are a bit different so they both have a very different look beyond the obvious bezel differences.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys I have a question, for my BB 79220R rubber B or Everest? Which you prefer better? I thing prefer rubber B because the black colour seems like dial of BB... what you say?

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tudor Black Bay Red (or Burgundy) at work in the harsh Australian Outback. ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tudor Black Bay Red (or Burgundy) at work in the harsh Australian Outback. ;-)

dp. what to do?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Tudor Black Bay Red (or Burgundy) at work in the harsh Australian Outback. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14317087


Don't sell it.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Black bay steel, coffee and the Open Championship. Happy Saturday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

FINALLY received the bracelet for my BB58










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Does the Black Bay's daddy count? 
In case it doesn't, I do have one here....









brother of OoO


----------



## GulfCoastWatch (Jul 25, 2019)

Foof.. that red BB looks nice.


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

BB 36


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Love the 58


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Love the hands...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The S&G looks good on leather as well as it's original bracelet 









brother of OoO


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mattvalento (Dec 15, 2017)

BB58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

It's not called the golden hour for nothing.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dennis K said:


> It's not called the golden hour for nothing.
> View attachment 14361517


Great shot.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Went into David Robinson's in Manchester England yesterday to put a 20% deposit down on a 58.
3 glasses of Champagne later and I'd bought Mrs Turpinr a 1926 too, to be picked up when i get the 58.


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> 3 glasses of Champagne later and I'd bought Mrs Turpinr a 19.


lush!!!!! (•‿•)


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

wickets said:


> Turpinr said:
> 
> 
> > 3 glasses of Champagne later and I'd bought Mrs Turpinr a 19.
> ...


Hahaha certainly had a buzz on


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

S&G for the win


----------



## barryallen44 (Jul 29, 2018)

batman1345 said:


> Guys I have a question, for my BB 79220R rubber B or Everest? Which you prefer better? I thing prefer rubber B because the black colour seems like dial of BB... what you say?
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


I love the "fall/pitch" of the Everest band over Rubber B on how the strap falls on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## jwilliams (Jan 1, 2018)

Dennis K said:


> It's not called the golden hour for nothing.
> View attachment 14361517


looooove

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanpenal0sa (Jun 7, 2019)

My BB58

View attachment 14386051


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## mitchellkiser (Aug 9, 2019)

My GMT Pepsi


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Does anyone on this thread daily a BB36, what are your experiences and does it work with formal to very casual?


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Proco2020 said:


> Does anyone on this thread daily a BB36, what are your experiences and does it work with formal to very casual?


I do. It really goes great with t-shirt and jeans, as well as a dress shirt. If I ever got down to one watch (that's a big if), it would be the BB36. It's really got it all. Good lume, screw down crown, 150m water resistance, Sapphire... i wore it for 4 months straight before getting an Oris this week. I love it.


----------



## MartiVltori (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

GMT doing what it does best.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sunset at Old Silver Beach on Cape Cod MA...


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

A rose and a smile. Going with the original 79220b Blue today. The first Tudor in my collection.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Love mine, had a chance to swap it plus $ for an Explorer and opted against it.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Definitely a favorite.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

masterClock said:


> Definitely a favorite.


There is something definitely about an anodized aluminum bezel and Pepsi that just work.


----------



## texasjwj (Aug 26, 2019)

Feeling a little blue today.


----------



## texasjwj (Aug 26, 2019)

Feeling a little blue today.

View attachment 14428741


----------



## texasjwj (Aug 26, 2019)

Bought this a few days ago - a phone from my test drive.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Rockin' the 5B this TudorThursday


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

This one is leaving, it gets too little wrist time with my Rolex Explorer and Omega Planet Ocean as competition..


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Really liking this watch...rivet bracelet on the way


----------



## CollectorS (Jun 11, 2019)

Lume shot.










Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## CollectorS (Jun 11, 2019)

58 on leather









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewG123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Took a few weeks ago, 58 on Lake Shore.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiMon (Mar 3, 2013)

BB58









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Got the rivet bracelet yesterday and it's fantastic


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

michael_m said:


> Got the rivet bracelet yesterday and it's fantastic


The black bay is fun to play around with different straps, but it always feels nice to be on the bracelet.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vchau76 (May 26, 2011)

Black Bay Dark, my go to everyday watch if not wearing the Sea-Dweller.


----------



## dg8dg7 (Jul 28, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> The S&G looks good on leather as well as it's original bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that thing looks sharp on leather! Was just out of the price range so opted for the red eta bb, but still thinking of saving for that sucker!

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Doing some strap-monstering as Im packing up for Tunisia and Sardegna. Love this houndstooth strap so much.


----------



## AndrewG123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Always try to grab a watch pic or two during my lunch break!


----------



## CollectorS (Jun 11, 2019)

Wake me up when September ends.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaz71 (Apr 26, 2014)

Eingram141 said:


> Doing some strap-monstering as Im packing up for Tunisia and Sardegna. Love this houndstooth strap so much.


That's a great looking strap.

Do you mind sharing where you bought it from?


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Very pleased by this Strapcode bracelet


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

AndrewG123 said:


> Always try to grab a watch pic or two during my lunch break!
> View attachment 14451471


Cringed me seeing where the polished side was put on


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

This one gets so much wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CollectorS (Jun 11, 2019)

In office.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

masterClock said:


> ...This one gets so much wrist time...


Can't blame ya... ;-)


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

My contribution, better late than never...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

God, looking at pics of these Black Bay Blues, especially the dark shots that make it look all black, look incredible.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

And when compared to its older sibling:


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

I seem to enjoy this no date even more on the weekends!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewG123 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Fall weather called for some leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

very curious to see how well this watch will age... so far i was unable to find any BB faded bezel shots.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Over 2 years old, still looking pretty sharp









brother of OoO


----------



## CollectorS (Jun 11, 2019)

On a silicone strap.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## gaetano.ricci (Sep 12, 2019)

which one today...?









Inviato dal mio BLA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## SkiMon (Mar 3, 2013)

Took this yesterday... We had a snow storm in September 









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Taken on Wednesday. Day two of ownership.

View attachment Snapseed 2.jpg


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Took the Black Bay on a 24 mile walk yesterday.















Ran in to two different hikers asking what time it was. Both had dead Apple watches on. Just can't beat old school watches.


----------



## gaetano.ricci (Sep 12, 2019)

Inviato dal mio BLA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## elvincible (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Patagonico said:


>


Where do we have here? Is this an aftermarket strap with an OEM buckle?


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Good morning.


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Strap from 
https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/adjustable-single-pass-straps


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Could the hands and lume go any better with this shirt?
I think not!


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

New strap matches well...


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

My first contribution.









Follow me on IG @jimmy.tjv


----------



## CollectorS (Jun 11, 2019)

On silicone strap.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaz71 (Apr 26, 2014)

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Miami


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

Despite the ...... accuracy since the movement was replaced, I do love this watch.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

ross2187 said:


> Taken on Wednesday. Day two of ownership.
> 
> View attachment 14521529


Awesome shot! Also edit my mobile pics on snapseed 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Red Rose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

citjet said:


>


I love my red heritage bb. Classic. Always gets compliments

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Speedy B said:


> citjet said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's a real beauty.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Love this watch...









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

colonelpurple said:


> View attachment 14622653


Charing Cross. Ah.... old memories of London coming back...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

``


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

A few weeks with it. So glad.









Inviato dal mio ANE-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

Nice 5B - I love them, but wonder about their size on the wrist for everyday use.

How do you find it from a practical viewpoint? I'd be worried about banging one on door frames, etc.


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)

I love the 5B. Yes it's huge (biggest in my collection), and there have been some accidents that I accidentally hit the door frame, desk, everywhere but surprisingly it does takes beating fairly well. As you can see there's not much scratches in this watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naturally (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

One of my fav Black Bays...


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Black Bay GMT...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

TexasTee said:


>


Now we need to find a drummer...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Mine is back from fixing the date wheel issue and I put it on the Siena leather strap - lovely for the winter.


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Fresh from the AD 22th. Nov
love it.
very surprised when AD called that I can buy it.
I guess, sub will change to new calibre next year.


----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

Fresh from the AD 22th. Nov
love it.
very surprised when I was looking a Tudor and the AD said I can buy a Sub together with it.
I guess, sub will change to new calibre next year.

View attachment 14656689


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Tudor P01 Commando "Full Metal Jacket". Edition


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

petay993 said:


> Tudor P01 Commando "Full Metal Jacket". Edition
> 
> View attachment 14673845


Wow!

Inviato dal mio ANE-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thats pretty cool. Was that a freebie with your purchase?


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

thx67 said:


> Thats pretty cool. Was that a freebie with your purchase?


Yes, a nice surprise from my AD, Had a moan that they never really do any merchandise when I buy unlike Omega and even Rolex so they went away and came up with the flask.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Is the metal bracelet an option on the P01? Don't see it on the Tudor website.


----------



## Gazoak (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm new to the forum having been a regular TURF contributor when that forum was active. I've just acquired my first Tudor, a Black Bay '58. Having been a Rolex collector since 2002, I think the quality of the product is up there with the Rolex Brand and probably of a higher standard than the pre-cerachrom bezel professional Rolex watches. I wasn't sure about the bracelet at first with the "fake" rivets but I love it. The deployment clasp is also up there. The price point when compared to the competition is very reasonable.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Proco2020 said:


> Is the metal bracelet an option on the P01? Don't see it on the Tudor website.


No I converted it myself as that is the spec I wanted.


----------



## Lukebor (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Not even sized yet but WOW


----------



## comixfan (Nov 19, 2017)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Took the Black Bay on a 24 mile walk yesterday.
> 
> Ran in to two different hikers asking what time it was. Both had dead Apple watches on. Just can't beat old school watches.


This is HILARIOUS!


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> Not even sized yet but WOW


You did a great job capturing the beauty of this watch. Having seen this watch in person, the matte bezel and warm tones of the dial look so much better than most pictures online, but your picture does a great job showing off this watch. Nice job.


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

petay993 said:


> Yes, a nice surprise from my AD, Had a moan that they never really do any merchandise when I buy unlike Omega and even Rolex so they went away and came up with the flask.


Thats one of the best freebies ive seen. Ive never really had any freebies from a purchase although im a haggler so theyre probably bitter about the discount so theyre hardly going to dig into the freebie cupboard for me. I did get an umbrella recently but im not one for logos. That flask is really cool though and fairly discrete.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Another Steel&Gold ;-)


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## vtsakiris (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello, stuck in traffic!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

Love the accuracy of this watch at +0.1- +0.3


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Apologies if already posted. I stumbled across the article. Nice read about this classic line:

https://www.revolution.watch/talk-bay-modern-day-tudor-black-bay-came/


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Apologies if already posted. I stumbled across the article. Nice read about this classic line:

https://www.revolution.watch/talk-bay-modern-day-tudor-black-bay-came/


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Apologies if already posted. I stumbled across the article. Nice read about this classic line:
> 
> https://www.revolution.watch/talk-bay-modern-day-tudor-black-bay-came/


Thanks for sharing the article bro @Galaga! A very good read.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Apologies if already posted. I stumbled across the article. Nice read about this classic line:
> 
> https://www.revolution.watch/talk-bay-modern-day-tudor-black-bay-came/


You got a double like  for the double post


----------



## seanwh (Apr 23, 2010)

Mine says hello rob-s. Just got mine in the Caribbean on vacation.


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Thomaz71 (Apr 26, 2014)

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## neons (Jun 18, 2019)

View attachment Black Bay 58-1.jpg


First week with this one


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Celebrating another year with my family while wearing the Tudor. God Bless!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great watches, great thread!!


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Travel kit for Christmas #2 in San Antonio. Hope everyone has a great and safe holiday!


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

Just threw this on again after a couple of days in the box, and realized it hasn't wound down since I bought it and set it. Gets a lot of love...


----------



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Tudor GMT









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## iChrono (Aug 12, 2019)

Will be sharing mine soon. Has not arrived yet.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

Happy new year everybody!


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

Happy New Year, Everyone!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Love this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danimal107 (Nov 28, 2019)

Mhutch said:


>


Wow the two tone really sets that off... Classy, sporty...


----------



## SydR (Jan 1, 2020)

My S&G


----------



## mfseverini (Jan 24, 2018)

ross2187 said:


> View attachment 14620691


Great strap combo. What strap is this?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## mfseverini (Jan 24, 2018)

Here is my first Tudor post. I purchased this BB58 to celebrate the birth of my son earlier this year. I was on a wait list and fortunately got the call before 2019 ended so this will be his birth year watch too. Such a great fitting watch!


----------



## ryanpenal0sa (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## ptawee69 (Oct 6, 2019)

My bronze









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## adhesiv (Dec 26, 2019)

Just picked mine up today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Have a good weekend!









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

Happy Weekend everyone


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Black Bay S&G


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

how well will these watches age with time...?


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

After rubber, leather and woven straps I finally put it back on the bracelet again... I dont think I will take it off anytime soon.









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Sunny winter day ;-)


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

New addition...finally found the one I've been searching for in immaculate condition 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP





b'oris said:


> ...





ross2187 said:


> ...





b'oris said:


> ...


Awesome captures, gents :-!

Hell yeah, it's TudorThursday ;-)


----------



## Sonder (Dec 28, 2017)

I come from the future, this is my BB after 20 years


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sonder said:


> I come from the future, this is my BB after 20 years
> 
> View attachment 14827629


What did you do there? Looks pretty cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Black bay steel today


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Black bay steel today
View attachment 14832603


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## lacticacidjunky (May 17, 2018)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Good Morning watch community!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Morning all...a week on the strap (purchased from a CanWatchCo member from his GMT) and loving it.








I'd been searching for a great example of the 79220N for quite a while and managed to find the one in my city from someone in our local watch group. Seemed like fate at the price so I finally crossed it off my list.

Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Morning all...a week on the strap (purchased from a CanWatchCo member from his GMT) and loving it.
> 
> I'd been searching for a great example of the 79220N for quite a while and managed to find the one in my city from someone in our local watch group. Seemed like fate at the price so I finally crossed it off my list.
> 
> Have a great day!


Congrats! It's a great one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slow_aetk (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

From a bit earlier today.








Picked up a Vanguard rubber strap locally from a member of a watch group I'm part of in my city, can't wait to try it out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## marcusjchid (Sep 7, 2012)

BB Steel









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just added this beauty to my collection. Very pleased!


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Duplicate, apologies.


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

A question for others here, the Black Bay Dark Chrono clearly states the bezel is engraved on the Tudor website, but it seems to me to be printed not engraved as the stainless version is. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Thomaz71 (Apr 26, 2014)

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

View attachment IqGwW7k.jpg


----------



## bpax (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

Rocking the BB58 on a Vanguard strap.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

I love the patina of the bronze.

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## dg8dg7 (Jul 28, 2019)

Getting the kids ready for bath time!









Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

A little fun with H2O & Pepsi this TudorThursday ;-)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

I've tried to capture the hands and they have been hard to photograph...just drinking coffee, looked down and there they are...


----------



## fiercekrypton (Jul 24, 2017)

Amazing Shots!


----------



## fiercekrypton (Jul 24, 2017)

OMG... I might need one of these....thats nuts!


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Not seen many smiley faces on here recently...


----------



## Blakemworthen (Jun 23, 2019)

Whhhheeeewww!! That is a gorgeous looking watch! How long have you had it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

mfseverini said:


> Here is my first Tudor post. I purchased this BB58 to celebrate the birth of my son earlier this year. I was on a wait list and fortunately got the call before 2019 ended so this will be his birth year watch too. Such a great fitting watch!
> 
> View attachment 14768071


Got the same socks for Christmas and just bought the same watch last month. Great taste!
Joe


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

My first Tudor


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

My second Tudor.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry, I lied.This is my first Tudor.The GMT was the second and the S&G was the third.


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

On round ended rubber


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

My Black Bay with my Seiko Black Bay mod


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Mono toning it ... ish









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jkfsu (Aug 7, 2014)

makes me miss my BB


----------



## Jkfsu (Aug 7, 2014)

I havent been following but


----------



## Jkfsu (Aug 7, 2014)

are prices of tudors going up


----------



## Jkfsu (Aug 7, 2014)

in relation to rolex supply?


----------



## Jkfsu (Aug 7, 2014)

Cant imagine it wouldnt


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Another S&G


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14943219


Sweet watch, I believe I'm the only man on earth to be given this watch and actually had the nerve / balls to ponder and in the end I thought it was actually too classy. The 2nd watch which I'm not even sure what the hell its name is aside from the black bay date ended up being my pick. Seeing yours gives me almost a moment of slight regret... slight.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakemworthen (Jun 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

*Good times*


----------



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)

Perfect Combo with our *blue Canvas strap*


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14955477


Great shot. Thank you


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

ChronoB said:


> *Good times*
> 
> View attachment 14950263


Seems like a good time, I'm craving a cigar of late. Great looking piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

From earlier today, got around to installing the OEM deployant on the Vanguard rubber. Feels like a new watch, loving the combo!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mily









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Still my favorite watch that I own. I feel good knowing that 95% of the imperfections are because of me (I bought it used). Sometimes I sometimes flirt with the idea of selling everything and buying a 114270 Explorer and quit the habit. Until that day, this is the one for me.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Still loving the Vanguard strap, even more so after installing the OEM deployant

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 14985005


Is that yours with a new strap? If it is, I think it matches the blue on the bezel very well and refreshers the look of your watch. Pity summer strap wearing season has come to an end.


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)

Cheers, everyone! I hope you are well.

*strap is a Firenze Rust Brown from Colareb


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that yours with a new strap? If it is, I think it matches the blue on the bezel very well and refreshers the look of your watch. Pity summer strap wearing season has come to an end.


Not mine. I pinched it from IG. Its called a Cordura from Watch Bandit.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Not mine. I pinched it from IG. Its called a Cordura from Watch Bandit.


Buy it, buy it! I think it will look good with yours. |>


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Buy it, buy it! I think it will look good with yours. |>


I have this coming.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

I miss my black bay, which is in quarantine away from me


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Going with the weekend no date black bay today. Not that it matters. I'm finding less need for a date when I'm working from home everyday...It is Saturday right?


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Galaga said:


> I have this coming.
> 
> View attachment 14985177


Are there other straps in the cart that add to the total or is this saying that canvas strap is that much ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> Are there other straps in the cart that add to the total or is this saying that canvas strap is that much ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That's in AUD. About USD$140. Still expensive but truly handmade. It's from a real 1950's Air Force bag. Possibly a wank but so is this hobby of ours.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Oh the drawers and drawers of custom made straps rarely get calculated in the expense of this " hobby " for sures. Hope you love it and it's a perfect fit and finish for your watch. Enjoy. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Moon toning

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

The pirate watch... A symbol of my rambunctious time in Miami over the last 5 years.








Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

My workhorse BBN on an EO MN that's so comfy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tudor time









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

GMT

And BBB


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Red Bull Cola!


----------



## cubs.fan35 (Feb 13, 2012)

My Black Bay Steel


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

cubs.fan35 said:


> My Black Bay Steel


That looks really good on a brown leather. Not many pics out there with the black bay steel on brown leather. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thomaz71 (Apr 26, 2014)

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MRWISENHIMER (Jun 8, 2010)

Tudor Black Bay Trifecta


----------



## MRWISENHIMER (Jun 8, 2010)

Black Bay Trifecta


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

BBB 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiercekrypton (Jul 24, 2017)

mattya56 said:


> My workhorse BBN on an EO MN that's so comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


an eo mn?


----------



## fiercekrypton (Jul 24, 2017)

WatchBandit.com said:


> Perfect Combo with our *blue Canvas strap*
> 
> View attachment 14955463


That is an AMAZING combo for sure. If I had the blue Id chase that strap down.


----------



## fiercekrypton (Jul 24, 2017)

I joined the Tudor club!  Bought it on a strap and snagged a strapcode bracelet for it which I have been kinda underwhelmed by.


----------



## fiercekrypton (Jul 24, 2017)

I am really into that slab of mirror finish. oof.


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

I temporarily swapped the steel bracelet with a leather band.









Inviato dal mio ANE-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jbd3 (Mar 19, 2015)

I do love this watch.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Out in bluebell wood with the Black Bay.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

New watch, just got it yesterday! So far so good 🙂


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> View attachment 15071809


I don't think there's a weak point on the 58.
It's a beaut.


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

My first Tudor. Love it!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Turpinr said:


> I don't think there's a weak point on the 58.
> It's a beaut.


Yeah mate.. it is an awesome one...|> Especially the subtle gold hands...

no regrets...


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Krish47 said:


> Turpinr said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there's a weak point on the 58.
> ...


I love the bezel on it and the blood red lume is another nice touch.
For the money it can't be beaten.


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

On leather strap today


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Bluebell woods again, different BB...


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Tudor GMT matching nato and sweater


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Time for a break from the bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

Day 2, really digging this BB 41.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Tudor GMT on the trail


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## pitiwong (Nov 19, 2013)

My favorite, more than the Sub. Which was bought together.


----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)

Vanguard Rubber in black camo


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

BBB









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

Lume shot


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Tudor GMT on a leather strap


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Tudor GMT on Vanguard vulcanized rubber strap. Lume activated.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

On a walk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Still my favorite!









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

Quint1980 said:


> Still my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this model arriving Saturday. Can't wait.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

It ended up arriving today. Love it.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

This thread is killing me!

I owned the BB58 for a brief period of time and while it is an absolutely amazing watch in almost every way I never got over the small(ish) size of it. I mean it wasnt bad or small by a big margin it was just a little on the small side and somehow my dumb mind couldn't get rid of that idea...

Now I am in a hunt for an older ETA Black Bay in blue or black which I think would be perfect for me sooooo if you happen to know a seller in the EU area please oh please let me know, thanks!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

NewDorpNY said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What type of strap?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


> What type of strap?


Looks like the OEM leather strap there bro G


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Galaga said:


> What type of strap?


This is the OEM strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

NewDorpNY said:


> This is the OEM strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have it on steel and the nato that it came with. Any idea how much they are to buy ?


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Bronze!










Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## marineblf (Oct 11, 2017)

^ wow that is some sick shots. HQ res and everything. Reminds me of the Tudor IG that was like for screenshots.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

marineblf said:


> ^ wow that is some sick shots. HQ res and everything. Reminds me of the Tudor IG that was like for screenshots.


Thanks mate


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Richard is a genius with the camera.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

dan13rla said:


> This thread is killing me!
> 
> I owned the BB58 for a brief period of time and while it is an absolutely amazing watch in almost every way I never got over the small(ish) size of it. I mean it wasnt bad or small by a big margin it was just a little on the small side and somehow my dumb mind couldn't get rid of that idea...
> 
> ...


There are a couple of nice ones on Chrono24 at the moment.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

marineblf said:


> ^ wow that is some sick shots. HQ res and everything. Reminds me of the Tudor IG that was like for screenshots.


And what Tudor would seldom show in their marketing material, here's the 18k gold capping on the Black Bay S&G's bracelet links.


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Still my favorite!


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

BBB 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ross2187 said:


> View attachment 15182767


Nice shot and nice strap combo!

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Honestly wouldn't want to trade this for a Sub C...

(OK, maybe I would but I would sell it right away and buy back a BB58)









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

One of my favorites


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

58


----------



## jbd3 (Mar 19, 2015)

This thread has made me wonder -- do the GMT and the 58 have the same bracelet? I do love that bracelet.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

First time my two winders have both been loaded with Tudors.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Apr 10, 2018)

On an ostrich leg strap by aaronbespoke.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Any bb58 owners with about 6 inch wrist? I feel like the lug to lug would still be too big for me. May just have to stick with he bb36


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

The 58 on leather.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Just picked up this BB Chrono.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Palo said:


> Any bb58 owners with about 6 inch wrist? I feel like the lug to lug would still be too big for me. May just have to stick with he bb36


I tried it on at an AD once, it felt small so I didn't take it, and my wrist is only slightly over 6".
My experience has been you really have to try it on. Different wrist shape plays an important role too. So what seemed small to me may be just right for you.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## MrMinutes (Nov 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

oops,wrong thread.....nothing to see here, lol


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

deepsea03 said:


> Hulk in the gloaming


Wonderful photo. But not a BlackBay. 

That's one though:


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

koolpep said:


> Wonderful photo. But not a BlackBay.
> 
> Apologies - wrongs thread and beautiful Chrono!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

koolpep said:


> Wonderful photo. But not a BlackBay.
> 
> Apologies - wrong thread and beautiful Chrono!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Wrong thread


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Grown on trees...


----------



## MrMinutes (Nov 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Tudor BB GMT is a very beautiful watch but very hard to source it in france at a raisonnable price


----------



## Caso (Jan 5, 2009)

My Black Bay 36 Blue from this weekend. On a custom Diaboliq strap from Germany.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoDeySay (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## waltamaniac (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## wagoss122 (May 23, 2018)

Happy 4th


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

my old bb and a friend's gorgeous 550x


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

I like a slab of metal... makes me smile...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Summer's here and it's on (again) with my 5B for #TudorThursday!  🤟🍻


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Galaga said:


>


Is that a love dent around 12 or just lighting ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Snyde said:


> Is that a love dent around 12 or just lighting ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lighting. I have a NOS model purchased in 2018. One of the last of the ETA models. Told my AD that I want either the blue or black ETA and this one arrived.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Lighting. I have a NOS model purchased in 2018. One of the last of the ETA models. Told my AD that I want either the blue or black ETA and this one arrived.


Will go down as the best Black Bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Snyde said:


> Will go down as the best Black Bay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so. The black ETA model already commands more on the preowned market than any other Black Bay including the 58 and GMT.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Why is that? I mean there are ETA models of all sorts of watches. What makes the ETA Tudor so special ? 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Why is that? I mean there are ETA models of all sorts of watches. What makes the ETA Tudor so special ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Short production before switching to inhouse (some state that there were only around 3000 pcs made of the black version), slightly slimmer case, regular bracelet (non-riveted), small details refering to Tudor's past like the rose logo and smiley text.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Why is that? I mean there are ETA models of all sorts of watches. What makes the ETA Tudor so special ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


It's a good size for average to medium sized wrist. If you look up a few spots you'll see a post from someone that is rocking it with a blue shirt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)

My addition:


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

The unloved child of the BB range.
















Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Josie16 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

If I could only wear one watch, this one would probably be it...









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josie16 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

On holiday...


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

Now on rubber


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

Took mine out on a photo trip today got to ride in a helicopter and made the day of it.


----------



## Simba6976 (May 18, 2020)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## JesseBertone (Dec 24, 2019)

That warm natural light is the best!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dancl82 (Aug 14, 2013)

This watch is perfection


----------



## Simey83 (May 27, 2014)

dancl82 said:


> This watch is perfection
> View attachment 15352120


Even better on leather  really is a lovely machine!!










Cheers


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## M. Smith (Jul 11, 2020)

Can’t wait to see the Black Bay Fifty-Eight in person. Love the blue in the pics.


----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Timez (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## HarlsBarkley (Jul 18, 2020)

Got my BB58 two weeks ago!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Anybody have theirs on Everest rubber?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My BB pair


----------



## Russian_Bot_No.1786 (Jul 17, 2020)

Glossy black dial in natural light is just perfection!


----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)

I've been long debating whether I would get the blue or red version. Glad I made the decision on the warmer Burgundy variant... Amazing depth on the dial. Very happy.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Josie16 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## ReaperAZ (Jun 20, 2020)

My first luxury watch purchase. Picked it up while on vacation in San Diego over the 4th of July. I absolutely could not be happier. Also this is my first post here. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## AMM1959 (Oct 31, 2019)

The contrarian's Black Bay on a Tropic strap.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

58 on rubber


----------



## Hizami_83 (Dec 29, 2016)

Might be the least appreciated Black Bay..Black Bay Steel..


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Superb on the bracelet, superb on a strap, and another strap, and another strap and on and on... just superb!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

sweeperdk01 said:


> 58 on rubber


That's looks nice mate. Could you provide more details on the rubber strap...


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

Krish47 said:


> That's looks nice mate. Could you provide more details on the rubber strap...


Sure, it's from Vanguard, fits perfectly although it can be slightly difficult to get on. Highly comfortable.









Tudor Black Bay 58 Rubber Straps - Vanguard Specialty Straps – Vanguard Straps


Vanguard introduces the first integrated Tudor Black Bay 58 rubber straps. The rubber strap for the black bay 58 is designed for perfect case integration



vanguardstraps.com


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

sweeperdk01 said:


> Sure, it's from Vanguard, fits perfectly although it can be slightly difficult to get on. Highly comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate...


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## adamm33 (Jun 3, 2015)

Smiley in the 110+ degree desert heat!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Duggan (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a 58 and 36. Love them both and fit my small 6.5" wrists well.


----------



## grumpymachinist (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Josie16 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Thomaz71 (Apr 26, 2014)

Enviado de meu SM-N970F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## eiffel (Aug 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Very beautiful wristshot !


----------



## Josie16 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## bes2018 (Feb 21, 2018)

Heritage Black Bay on a Strapcode Rivet bracelet.


----------



## 1st timer (Feb 11, 2006)

￼my cintribution


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Duggan (Jan 17, 2014)

BB36 on a new strap.


----------



## 1st timer (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## sculder (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Brand new owner here! Love it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C0ders (Jul 2, 2020)

BB58 Navy with Erikas Original MN strap. Double blue combo...


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## maurofasciolo (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Carusoracer46 (Dec 28, 2017)

I have been waiting for two plus years since they released the released the original BB58.

Really love the blue color dial of the vintage Submariner 79090, tracked that one in the wild for years, never could pull the trigger knowing that it may need a costly service.

July 1st announcement from Tudor stops me in my tracks! There it is, the one I've been waiting for. Call the AD immediately and placed my order, expected delivery sometime around December. Received the call last week."It's here!"

Nice evening cruise.


----------



## mikewoods (Sep 22, 2010)

My 79220B helping me keep an eye on the kids at the lake.


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)

With my furry friend in the background


----------



## delfonic (Feb 25, 2019)

This is the day I went to pick up my new BlackBay58 from the AD.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mikewoods said:


> My 79220B helping me keep an eye on the kids at the lake.
> View attachment 15417276


Great photo!!


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## maurofasciolo (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

New to me 79220R.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The release of the new 41mm Sub with slimmer lugs, and wider bracelet has made me respect this guy that little bit more. Oh and it has a blue bezel and doesn't cost more than a VW Golf GTI


----------



## rmorin (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## CerealK (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## SR20Fastback (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## kcgunner (Feb 16, 2020)

My BB58 on the "real" bond NATO or so they say.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

My hope is to move this guy to my secondary watch when my BB58 blue arrives, but for now it's my daily and I absolutely love it in its beautiful simplicity. (Also pictured: Enzo, my German Shepherd)


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Was wearing this yesterday but so hard to take off!









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

RotorSelfWinding said:


> My hope is to move this guy to my secondary watch when my BB58 blue arrives, but for now it's my daily and I absolutely love it in its beautiful simplicity. (Also pictured: Enzo, my German Shepherd)
> View attachment 15437901


What strap is that you have on in the picture?

You will love the BB58. I love mine and I am actually planning on adding a BB36 blue to my collection. 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Quint1980 said:


> What strap is that you have on in the picture?
> 
> You will love the BB58. I love mine and I am actually planning on adding a BB36 blue to my collection.
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


The Tudor fabric strap


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Off the bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CerealK (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

CerealK said:


> View attachment 15449409


Nice bass as well. I've been laying down the low end for over 3 decades.
dP


----------



## CerealK (Jul 16, 2008)

Just started bass after 15 years of guitar. My poor fingers were not ready for that!


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Picked up this BB58 recently. Love the matte blue dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maurofasciolo (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

On my BB58 clasp, It's got Steelinox then TL what does the TL stand for?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

BB58 Blue with a touch of lumes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)

on a colareb strap. Love this watch


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Been enjoying this guy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)

Family portrait before the GMT goes in for a date wheel tuneup


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

BB58 Navy


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## onwatch1969 (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Lukebennett21 (Jan 21, 2020)

New Erikas Originals strap


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

58 and crashed out Staffie


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

RotorSelfWinding said:


> My hope is to move this guy to my secondary watch when my BB58 blue arrives, but for now it's my daily and I absolutely love it in its beautiful simplicity. (Also pictured: Enzo, my German Shepherd)
> View attachment 15437901





RotorSelfWinding said:


> My hope is to move this guy to my secondary watch when my BB58 blue arrives, but for now it's my daily and I absolutely love it in its beautiful simplicity. (Also pictured: Enzo, my German Shepherd)
> View attachment 15437901


I have this one incoming! Should be a nice combo with the Pelagos.


----------



## ppluissz (Oct 6, 2020)

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

2012 first release










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## balling916 (Jan 27, 2015)

The first watch I fell in love with when I started collecting 5 years ago, and finally snagged one a few weeks back


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## rtlocrian (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Galaga said:


>


That's a great photo bro G!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

S&G.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> That's a great photo bro G!


Not my art brother, but I do appreciate it. The Black Bay is definitely one of the most photogenic watches out there.

Hope you are well, my friend.

Hope you all are. I've been flat out at work.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Tried on a different strap today, not bad but i still prefer the OEM strap.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

And I'm definitely a bracelet guy.


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## zman8 (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## dglessner (Oct 22, 2013)

One more...and one of my favorite watches.

The red Tudor NATO strap is a great addition, and a BDay gift from my son. I think I get more looks and questions/compliments on the strap than on the watch


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

My first Tudor, Black Bay 36!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)




----------



## fazmoto (Sep 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

I can never get a "cuff slightly over it" photo to look right, so good on you, those who can. Apparently this is not an ability I posses, or have put enough effort into










Still totally loving this thing.

*Edit: I kinda got a decent shot. Meh. Was looking for a reason to get outside for a bit haha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyboots (Feb 21, 2017)

My 79220n with a cocktail


----------



## alfred.newman (Jul 1, 2013)

TBB Red "Smiley" on NATO seat belt.









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rs4pilot (Oct 26, 2014)

Swapped the bracelet for a strap


----------



## Superstar1 (Sep 13, 2020)

zman8 said:


> View attachment 15520500


Should have taken the pic on the 26th or 28th.


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

What sort of accuracy do most people see from ETA-powered Black Bays? First full week with mine, averaged +4.75sec/day, leaving it pretty much flat on its back at night.

(Photo I didn't think would have came out as nice as it did for relevance)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Packed it away back in the box so I can open it on my _actual _birthday next week. It was a birthday gift to myself, but couldn't resist wearing it. Now I'm gonna have to hold off for the week, but hey, it'll make the day itself nice to open it up.

Nah, an hour with my old one and I just wanted this back on.


----------



## Atone (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Update on the accuracy, over the last seven days, it's gained 6 seconds.

Not per day, but total. That's seriously impressive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

projekt-h said:


> What sort of accuracy do most people see from ETA-powered Black Bays? First full week with mine, averaged +4.75sec/day, leaving it pretty much flat on its back at night.
> 
> (Photo I didn't think would have came out as nice as it did for relevance)
> 
> View attachment 15540848


I have the 41. +4 is pretty good, TBH. But your +1 update is pretty awesome.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Nothing like a good gator mod.....


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Well, only took about two weeks to get its first ding (between 12 and one on the bezel)

Don't even know how it happened


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missingparts (Jul 20, 2014)

My First Tudor


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Bought two new straps for the 41 from a company called WatchBandit. 
A grey premium nubuck calfskin and a black sailcloth strap.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Two different looks for the 41!


----------



## marineblf (Oct 11, 2017)

finally got my BB36 back after 2 months at Dallas RSC for some complimentary warranty work. Didnt post when I got it back last week so here we go.


----------



## NashWatch (Dec 20, 2017)

My first luxury watch


----------



## CMY21 (Jan 1, 2020)

.


----------



## grumpymachinist (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Finally got a BB58


----------



## jb.watching (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## nyburner (Nov 30, 2020)

blue rose


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

BBB 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Sailcloth strap.


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

The timekeeping on this thing is seriously impressing me. 3 weeks, gained 4 seconds overall, wearing it 6 full days a week, laying flat on its back at night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marineblf (Oct 11, 2017)

projekt-h said:


> The timekeeping on this thing is seriously impressing me. 3 weeks, gained 4 seconds overall, wearing it 6 full days a week, laying flat on its back at night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is this the 41 or 36?


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

marineblf said:


> Is this the 41 or 36?


It's a 36, I have about a 6.25" wrist


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Finally put it on a strap


----------



## marineblf (Oct 11, 2017)

projekt-h said:


> It's a 36, I have about a 6.25" wrist


looks good!


----------



## marineblf (Oct 11, 2017)

Today's on the wrist shot in the UWS.


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

colonelpurple said:


> View attachment 15589408
> 
> 
> View attachment 15589409
> ...


WoW they're beltin' pics.
And that bezel is something else 👍


----------



## marineblf (Oct 11, 2017)

colonelpurple said:


> View attachment 15589410


this lume shot looks amazing


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

NWD!

Intentionally wanted something this size (36mm) since most of my other watches are 40mm+.









7-7.25" wrist. Taken farther back then most of my pics for perspective.

Bracelet worked out with all the links, and one micro adjust spot to spare.

Was also worried about too much overlap with my Black Bay Blue, but I think they're different enough. +1s/d on the Timegrapher.

Yes the tags are still on it. Just about ready to remove the "can't return if removed" tag.


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Just picked this up at the AD. Actually, the first time I have ever walked into an AD and bought a watch brand new. This thing looks way more amazing in person compared with the photos I've seen.


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

BrooklineWatch said:


> Just picked this up at the AD. Actually, the first time I have ever walked into an AD and bought a watch brand new. This thing looks way more amazing in person compared with the photos I've seen.


I'd have to agree. I couldn't take it off my wrist when I had mine.


----------



## calibro9 (Dec 19, 2007)

new black bay just arrived


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Just put it on rubber


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

S&G on a Horween Shell Cordovan strap.


----------



## leathers (Aug 14, 2011)

I think I've just decided on my next watch...great thread. I love the BB41 in blue


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

BrooklineWatch said:


> Just picked this up at the AD. Actually, the first time I have ever walked into an AD and bought a watch brand new. This thing looks way more amazing in person compared with the photos I've seen.


Its also the only watch I paid full retail for, except for my two Rolexes 
Congrats on your GMT. IMHO the best luxury watch under £7000
Its beautifully made, and designed like a Rolex
Wear in good health!


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## gobbi (Apr 25, 2009)

Got myself a little (39mm) present at MSRP. What a year this was. Hoping for the rebound.


----------



## Uhrenfreund1064 (Dec 5, 2020)

Tudor Black Bay GMT with an Everest band - I love it....and the Black Bay Heritage with the smile on the dial...


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

Best 'do it all' watch I've ever owned. Period.


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

All these GMTs making me jealous.

Also, a couple days ago, it fell from +2 to -3 seconds (total, from when set) and has just kinda stayed there, which seems odd.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

Only had this for 3 weeks.


----------



## Mayah110 (Mar 26, 2012)

Going to pick up my new BB GMT on Thursday as an after finals present. Should compliment these two really well.


----------



## Uhrenfreund1064 (Dec 5, 2020)

Mayah, you will love the GMT.


----------



## Mayah110 (Mar 26, 2012)

Uhrenfreund1064 said:


> Mayah, you will love the GMT.


Thanks for the encouragement! I was on the fence for a while but found one at my AD and decided to buy it over the phone. I saw the pictures with your GMT on the Everest strap and the OEM deployant. Does the deployant work well with the Everest? I have one and was wondering about that.


----------



## Uhrenfreund1064 (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello Mayah,
yes, it works perfectly. No problem at all. And veeeeeeery comfortable.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

My BB58 Blue ,


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Another one of my new fave


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Playing with lights last night


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

New shoes, hungry cat


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

A little Combat Straps action.


----------



## DrDubzz (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)

Amazing accuracy.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## ChiNola (May 15, 2020)

I like the snowflake hands so much I like the variety that focuses the eye to them the most, without the bezel. So does my wallet


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

ChiNola said:


> I like the snowflake hands so much I like the variety that focuses the eye to them the most, without the bezel. So does my wallet
> View attachment 15612150


I think snowflake hands have ruined most other watches for me in the legibility department. They're so differently styled and sized from eachother it's ridiculously easy to tell the time, and fat enough with lume that even just a little light and I can go straight into darkness just fine.

In all honesty, I used to think they were ugly, but how different they were grew on me, and living with the functionality makes them near perfect for something that you actually want to use to tell time.


----------



## nyburner (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

Black Bay with Christmas lights


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

When the light is just right, the outline of the hands look amazing on the BB58.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Some fresh powder and sun, even the dial is smiling.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## nyburner (Nov 30, 2020)

*







*


----------



## Russian_Bot_No.1786 (Jul 17, 2020)

When someone asks you why winter is your favourite season:


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mayah110 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Pic up my first AD watch and it happens to be a Tudor BB58. Waited 6 months for it. TBH, I thought it would be longer wait.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The oddball Black Bay looks great with my Canadian tux


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)

Most accurate watch I have ever owned.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## calibro9 (Dec 19, 2007)

BB Red


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## oldcrow (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## petgti (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

Lumey goodness


----------



## BHP940 (Mar 10, 2019)

BB GMT on a Diver's Warrington jubilee bracelet


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)

79230R


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Ice maiden...


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

Trying something new, bb36 on Forstner Klip bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

Shot in the dark with the only light coming from the lume.
I like how it illuminates the crystal and some of the text.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

My two smile back...


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

projekt-h said:


> It's a 36, I have about a 6.25" wrist


I have the 36 too, and a 7.25" wrist! Still perfect!


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

Just got this today. Love it so far.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## SK1025 (Feb 7, 2020)

Horween shell cordovan strap (whiskey) from Combat Straps.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

I've had it since December 2019 and it's the first time it's been out on a walk on the hills with me.No more babying it.


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

BBP01










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

rc2300156 said:


> BBP01
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love these mesh on this watch. Cheers


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada. My p01


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

P01, as usual










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## aranawhite (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## aranawhite (Jan 24, 2021)

Hizami_83 said:


> Might be the least appreciated Black Bay..Black Bay Steel..
> View attachment 15362481
> 
> View attachment 15362485
> ...


They're *all *perfect in pics, but the Steel won in person. The GMT is runner-up.


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

aranawhite said:


> They're *all *perfect in pics, but the Steel won in person. The GMT is runner-up.


Agree I love my bbs so much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thxv009 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Let's take a moment to admire that model(s) that put Tudor back on the map.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thxv009 (Feb 12, 2021)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## BaGyver (Feb 17, 2021)

My first Tudor, picked it up couple of days ago.

And also my first post!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## thxv009 (Feb 12, 2021)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## horologist in training (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## michaelkidd82 (Feb 19, 2021)

BB58


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Playing around










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copes (Feb 16, 2021)

I tossed this photo in another thread - but my first photo with the new BB58. Happy to join the club!


----------



## trebor2 (Aug 13, 2017)

A break from the gardening.


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## EekTheCat (Feb 21, 2021)

These rubber straps are thankfully comfy for prolonged wear.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Whoops wrong section!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)




----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## aranawhite (Jan 24, 2021)

Dr. Robert said:


> Whoops wrong section!


*Your fired Doc!*
Kidding, I hate it when that happens, who doesn't love a Dayton though.


----------



## aranawhite (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)

Must be Tudor Tuesday!


----------



## Duggan (Jan 17, 2014)

Put my BB36 on a NATO. So comfortable.


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackBay


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Duggan said:


> Put my BB36 on a NATO. So comfortable.


Did you find a good quality 19mm, or squeeze in a 20? It looks great


----------



## Duggan (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks. It's 19mm and was only £10.









ZULUDIVER | Bond NATO Watch Strap | WatchGecko


Our top of the line premium grade, stainless steel, metal watch straps. Perfect for high end watches incl. Rolex, Tudor, IWC, Omega & Breitling.




www.watchgecko.com





Decent option and very comfortable.


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Recently I have just been wearing these two. What more could you ever need?
















Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

Bathroom photo shoot with my iPhone:


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Duggan said:


> Thanks. It's 19mm and was only £10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Mr. Triple B...


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Calumets said:


> View attachment 15740258


Do you have a third hand taking the photo!? (Just kidding! Great pair!)


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

smkader said:


> Do you have a third hand taking the photo!? (Just kidding! Great pair!)


I'm sad enough to have rigged up an iPhone on countdown timer balanced on a box with a weight on top...


----------



## Carusoracer46 (Dec 28, 2017)

Turpinr said:


> I've had it since December 2019 and it's the first time it's been out on a walk on the hills with me.No more babying it.
> View attachment 15686140


I know the feeling. I've had mine since August and it's been out only 3 times. Waiting until Spring forward, then it will really be onto the wrist full time. The dial looks amazing in the various sunlight conditions, a true chameleon.


----------



## Carusoracer46 (Dec 28, 2017)

anrex said:


> View attachment 15701722
> View attachment 15701724
> View attachment 15701726


Which tool and model are you using to change your straps? Great shots.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Carusoracer46 said:


> I know the feeling. I've had mine since August and it's been out only 3 times. Waiting until Spring forward, then it will really be onto the wrist full time. The dial looks amazing in the various sunlight conditions, a true chameleon.


I really stuck to my guns, having not been worn since my declaration.
I'm waiting for Spring too ?


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Carusoracer46 said:


> Which tool and model are you using to change your straps? Great shots.


I bought it awhile back, and I think it is a Bergeon 6111 spring bar toll...





Spring Bar Tools


Watch parts & supplies, http://www.ofrei.com



www.ofrei.com


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

I've had my BB58 since right after Thanksgiving, and I think today might be the first time I've actually worn a shirt with a cuff - so I thought I'd mark the occasion.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

P01 as usual










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuttoFL (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Ross13 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Ross13 said:


> View attachment 15748508


Like x 2!
dP


----------



## buggravy (Feb 22, 2021)

SuttoFL said:


> View attachment 15748245


Great shot. Two of my greatest obsessions.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## aranawhite (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

here's a couple..


----------



## buggravy (Feb 22, 2021)

New strap day. Really happy with how this paired.


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

BlackBay


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Shy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Tailo (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## thxv009 (Feb 12, 2021)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tailo (Jan 14, 2021)

View attachment 15772858


----------



## Tailo (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15771339


Wonderful photo- 👍🏼

180


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Wonderful photo- 👍🏼
> 
> 180


Thank you, sir!
dP


----------



## Gregc (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

The perfect summer watch. Just wish I could get close to a beach this summer....


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Are 58s allowed around these parts?


----------



## Tailo (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Darth Tater (Jun 4, 2020)

Good ol GMT. July 2018 model with the date issue fixed mid-2020.


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

P01 on bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Might as well keep the BB GMT trend going.
dP


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## oshuwah (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

already thinking of what strap i need


----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)

bb58 and bb32 combo


----------



## Ross13 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## itguy61 (Jan 19, 2021)

technovox said:


> Must be Tudor Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 15728369


What brand of Strap is that? Looks good.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sublimekickscan (Feb 18, 2020)

Sold this one earlier this year, miss that sweet sweet nato and 79220r combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Walked in to AD while running errands. Dangerous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itguy61 (Jan 19, 2021)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 15816455
> View attachment 15816457
> View attachment 15816458
> View attachment 15816460
> View attachment 15816459


That watch looks awesome on that band!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

itguy61 said:


> That watch looks awesome on that band!


Thank you kindly ??! It's the Tudor OEM strap ??


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

P01










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

This one every day.


----------



## itguy61 (Jan 19, 2021)

IMG_1444.jpeg




__
itguy61


__
Apr 8, 2021


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)

79230 R


----------



## Shazzyk (Aug 26, 2016)

This thread really makes me want to pull the trigger on a BB 58

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

BB36 on Nomos steel bracelet. Thoughts?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

Has anyone had any success finding a good aftermarket bracelet for the BB58?
I'd like to find something with more micro adjustments


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## MrChristopher (Apr 11, 2021)

Got my my first Tudor today:


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## buggravy (Feb 22, 2021)

piccolo76 said:


> View attachment 15838185


Very nice. I've been thinking of putting mine on an olive canvas strap. This was just the perspective I needed.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 22, 2021)

buggravy said:


> Very nice. I've been thinking of putting mine on an olive canvas strap. This was just the perspective I needed.


Hmmm, I feel like this was a swing and a miss after all. Starting to think that my days with this watch are numbered. I want to love it, and do love much about it, but I keep finding faults with it regardless of what I do.


----------



## piccolo76 (Mar 14, 2021)

it does look good on that strap!


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## theHarrow (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Shazzyk (Aug 26, 2016)

gmgSR50 said:


> BB36 on Nomos steel bracelet. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## eiffel (Aug 6, 2020)

...going retro..









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

My very first Tudor just arrived. Loving it so far.


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Double post


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carusoracer46 (Dec 28, 2017)

eiffel said:


> ...going retro..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning watch and picture.


----------



## Carusoracer46 (Dec 28, 2017)

argonaute2 said:


> View attachment 15818717





argonaute2 said:


> View attachment 15818717


Very striking. I saw one this week at my AD. I'm curious to know how the 41 sits on the wrist?


----------



## Carusoracer46 (Dec 28, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


> Are 58s allowed around these parts?


Great shot! I'm amazed at how the watch looks in different settings.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Carusoracer46 (Dec 28, 2017)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15855924


I would luv to see the red dial in a 58! Very nice.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Feels good to have this one back on the wrist. Owned the ETA red when they first came out, can't beat the color combo.


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Because. NATO.


----------



## umutug (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15858243


What strap is that?


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

arok said:


> What strap is that?


Looks like the Tudor nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## umutug (Sep 14, 2013)

.


----------



## davidlee89 (May 22, 2020)

My first big boy watch - very impressed with the overall quality fit & finish!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Ready to go:


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Carusoracer46 (Dec 28, 2017)

arok said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

arok said:


>


Love the strap. Where'd you buy it?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

ChronoB said:


> Love the strap. Where'd you buy it?


02straps. It's nubuck


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carusoracer46 (Dec 28, 2017)

argonaute2 said:


> View attachment 15870817


 Very sharp. How do you find the 36 wears on the wrist. Were you able to compare it to the 41?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)

I did not compare it to the 41 as I have no interest in that size. The 36 wears perfect for my preferences and wrist size/shape. I think the proportions of the 36 are extremely well balanced


----------



## bagle (Jan 31, 2021)

First Tudor and it's gorgeous


----------



## trebor2 (Aug 13, 2017)

bagle said:


> First Tudor and it's gorgeous


I like the Tudor Rose!


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

On some rubber


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## rolex_dad (Feb 25, 2019)

Fav black bay









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

BB58 on a gray nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

argonaute2 said:


> View attachment 15883737


Such a cool piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakk (Dec 31, 2019)

argonaute2 said:


> View attachment 15870817


This !


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## WallyMan (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## JohannesFinn1972 (May 20, 2021)

New here! Love the BBs in all their variations. Here's my contribution


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

Picked this one up yesterday at my local AD, very happy with it.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Joining Lee with a BB GMT.
dP


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

MarkieB said:


> View attachment 15884956


Cool strap. What is it?


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

argonaute2 said:


> View attachment 15883737


Aftermarket braclet?


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

arok said:


>


Bellissimo! 
dP


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)

arok said:


> Aftermarket braclet?


No...


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

argonaute2 said:


> No...


Ahh. Didn't realize the bb36 didn't have the rivet bracelet


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Johannes72 (Mar 27, 2021)

arok said:


>


How do you like the new Chrono? It looks awesome!!!


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Johannes72 said:


> How do you like the new Chrono? It looks awesome!!!


It's exceeded all expectations. And it's even better on rubber!


----------



## Johannes72 (Mar 27, 2021)

arok said:


> It's exceeded all expectations. And it's even better on rubber!


Such a killer Chrono! Is that the Rubber B strap? 
I've tried on the previous Chrono with the steel bezel and really liked how it wore. I found it hugged my wrist nicely. My AD says these sell as fast as they arrive so hopefully I can try one on and compare. Thanks for sharing info and pictures 😊


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Johannes72 said:


> Such a killer Chrono! Is that the Rubber B strap?
> I've tried on the previous Chrono with the steel bezel and really liked how it wore. I found it hugged my wrist nicely. My AD says these sell as fast as they arrive so hopefully I can try one on and compare. Thanks for sharing info and pictures


It's from Vanguard Straps


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

On nato


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gobbi (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

During AD visit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miyota-kaiKarate (May 3, 2018)

Here's some of mine.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## somebodyux (Dec 11, 2020)

Miyota-kaiKarate said:


> Here's some of mine.
> 
> View attachment 15920557
> 
> ...


Hi Miyota-kaiKarate,
The strap on your second picture looks pretty cool. Where did you go to find a strap with solid end links?
-Kev


----------



## Time4Good (Dec 22, 2019)

Took my Bucherer Blue Bronze for a dip in the pool today. Loving the Rubber B strap!


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

Mhutch said:


>


What brand strap is this please? Recently picked up the S&G on bracelet and like the idea of wearing it on a simple vintage looking leather strap in the winter.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ASC777 said:


> View attachment 15929600


Looks fantastic !!


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

BB58b on new Rubber B, great fit, perfect for Summer time!


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Summer strap


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

arok said:


> Summer strap


Brilliant combo.
dP


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

WatchBri said:


> What brand strap is this please? Recently picked up the S&G on bracelet and like the idea of wearing it on a simple vintage looking leather strap in the winter.


It's a Jack Foster.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## somebodyux (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)

Bronze Patina


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

From today. 


















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Some pictures from today, a little black and white shot of the BB, and some from my morning walk.














































Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

It's hard to take the BB monochrome off that super comfy rivet bracelet but when I do then it goes on super comfy cool rubber normally.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

Received my new Corrigia strap today, so I took the bracelet off the S&G to give it a try. I ordered their thumb buckle too. I can't believe how comfortable it is without any break-in. 22mm straight.


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

Picked up a black BB36 to go with my BB58 Navy yesterday in an attempt to build purchase history with the AD to move up the Sub list.

I know, I know&#8230;

Seeing both watches by side though makes me question my Rolex wants though, nice to be able to buy something on the spot with a discount!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

From time to time i feel a pelagos should come in here and show their sheer raw power & super powers strengths.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## delfonic (Feb 25, 2019)

I wear this one daily.


----------



## WatchmAUn (Jul 21, 2021)

WatchBri said:


> Received my new Corrigia strap today, so I took the bracelet off the S&G to give it a try. I ordered their thumb buckle too. I can't believe how comfortable it is without any break-in. 22mm straight.
> 
> View attachment 15986771
> 
> ...


This is really slick and leather quality looks impressive. Can you share the exact model and configuration?


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

WatchmAUn said:


> This is really slick and leather quality looks impressive. Can you share the exact model and configuration?


I can tell you I ordered the "ES07 - Maggio A Speciale Limited Edition Fur Tudor" under the in-stock sales section on their site, but I really think the strap they sent me is the ES02 - Mezzi d'Assalto. 22mm width to fit my Tudor with 22mm brushed thumb buckle.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## RB81 (Jul 11, 2018)

C0ders said:


> BB58 Navy with Erikas Original MN strap. Double blue combo...
> 
> View attachment 15416422


Which color scheme is this? Navy w/ blue?


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

New clasp for the Strapcode bracelet really takes it to a notch!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

In the evening sunshine,


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

P01 as usual


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## pichi826 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## bakesman (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Ceramic on the 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## CerealK (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bakesman (Nov 2, 2009)

Crazy the amounts of reds and blues!! Not a lot of chrono’s!


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Last weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Smithsj716 said:


> New clasp for the Strapcode bracelet really takes it to a notch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genuinely asking why? Better adjustability? More comfortable? I don't own one (yet) so I don't have experience with the stock bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black Bay Burgundy for today - celebrating Tudor Tuesday.


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

liwang22 said:


> Genuinely asking why? Better adjustability? More comfortable? I don't own one (yet) so I don't have experience with the stock bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aesthetically it just looks better IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Casual work from home Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA (Oct 2, 2020)

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 16030020


I have been eying the heck out of the Heritage Black Bay 41mm, such clean lines on the watch. This would be my first Tudor. I was contemplating getting the 36mm for my wife.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Enjoying the rain









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

My first Tudor...


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcb272 (May 12, 2021)

Smithsj716 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely my favorite Tudor...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Wow!!! Which bracelet is that? Wow!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

P01 on Combat Straps










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Black bay









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

rc2300156 said:


> Wow!!! Which bracelet is that? Wow!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bracelet:








22mm Angus-J Louis Watch Band for TUD BB 79230, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed V-Clasp


Simply upgrade your TUD Heritage BB 41mm version 79220 & 79230 watches. TUD BB watch band replacement by MiLTAT. 316L stainless steel Angus-J Louis with a curved solid end piece, perfect fit for your TUD BB 79230 models. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.0mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com





Clasp:
Adjustable Ratchet Clasp 18mm








18mm 316L Stainless Steel Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle Button Control diver extension clasp, Brushed


Ratchet Buckle Clasp is an ideall Wetsuit watch band buckle. The ratchet theory extension mechanism is of great importance for both convenience and safety. Item no. : CLASP18-017B Buckle size : 18mm, 20mm or 22mm (Strap Buckle size) Buckle type : 316L Stainless Steel Clasp with Ratchet Theory...




www.strapcode.com


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Switched straps ...





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Vincenzo in the North (Aug 21, 2021)

Has a few Tudors, still have this one


----------



## CoramDeoSC412 (Oct 29, 2018)

BB 58


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

dial marker of BB


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Any recommendations on where to get the best pricing on a pre-owned Black Bay 58? The few places I’ve seen them at are priced just about as much as new. 


Sent from a van down by the river…


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 16030020


Perfect watch. I have a 41 and have been swapping out different straps. The only thing I would have liked to see is drilled lugs but otherwise it is really the perfect watch. Mine has spend may weekends work in the back yard and doing laps in our 40' lap pool.


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

Now on steel.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Marco (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Anybody else enjoy listening to the movement when winding it up ??
It positively purrs


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

On elastic Nato Zulu Diver from Watch Gecko


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raidernation (Jul 5, 2021)

Here is my first Tudor (Thanks WUS member alelser).


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Picked up a BB58 on leather today. Already in love with it. Snapped this shot while driving home from the AD. The leather really enhances the warm tones of this watch.


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Just received an aftermarket leather strap for my Heritage BB, now I'm just waiting to receive the smatyendlinks from George Yeu, can't wait to see how that's going to be together. 






















































Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

Just Joined the club. Have been casually looking for BB58 on a bracelet - something to replace my aging GMT 1675. Walked into an AD, asked if they had one, expecting a "no we don't" & surprise...


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mrv85 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

On Bulang&Son Sienna, made by JPM


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## kg19989 (May 23, 2021)

Texas hill country!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Morning coffee and Heritage BB. 



























Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## fastrack1 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

this was a catch and release for me, but really enjoyed it in the short time I had it.


----------



## Swiss_Artisan (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Reflecting on a Tudor BB58:


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## raidernation (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

BB GMT on my anniversary.
dP


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Had this about three weeks: BB58 on Taikonaut bracelet (sorry, rivet fans, I just couldn't bring myself to buy the watch with OEM bracelet). The blue is excellent ... not too bright, and just right for a dive watch.


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Tudor BB58 has nice lume. I love this watch!


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer (Apr 25, 2018)

New acquisition. Likely will be a new daily watch/most worn watch.


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Giving the 36 a go on a strap


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Just got this from a Tudor AD.'


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My Cell phone macro attachment came today so I am playing with it.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Floriangson (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, 

It's really hard to get a good focus on a GoPro when it's attached to your mask. It's not a photo but a screenshot of the video because you cannot really dive with the camera outside the case, so you cannot manually focus.
But yeah, BlackBay 58 is in action.


----------



## raidernation (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## troye219 (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

First day back at the office for 1.5 years. Luckily my BB 36 S&G for company


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

On a two-tone Rubber B with the Tudor deployant; apologies for the lint.


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

My brand new BB58 which I just purchased for myself as a birthday present.


----------



## jegga (Nov 14, 2012)

Can’t remember if I posted here or not. 

Here is my ETA BBB, a shot from this morning.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## KABAROV (Jan 20, 2011)

Bb58 blue


----------



## earthquake_glue (Jan 20, 2014)

Joined the club on Monday. Have wanted this watch since it was launched and in the last month, I had to pass on four available models. My wife and I spoke more about it and decided that the next one I find, I will buy.

So, Monday rolls around. I’m off work for the day, let’s call some nearby AD’s and see if we get lucky; roll the dice. The second AD I called said “yes, we have one…on leather.“ No matter, I’ll take it! So, a couple hours later, my wife and I took a short drive, tried it on, and bought it.

Took a black NATO strap to wear it out on. The leather is nice, indeed, just not my style. Ordering the bracelet this weekend, maybe the Tudor fabric strap as well.


----------



## AR012 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

My two tone.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

GMT.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyboots (Feb 21, 2017)

Black Bay No. 2 (technically 3 if you count my Red Rose I sold) with a really sweaty olive strap that looks black...


----------



## johnnyboots (Feb 21, 2017)

Black Bay No. 1


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

JP(Canada) said:


> GMT.


Better than the Rolex alternative in my opinion 👍


----------



## KermitGang (Sep 30, 2021)

Turpinr said:


> Better than the Rolex alternative in my opinion


Agreed! Absolutely love the BB GMT and if I had to choose one to wear, I would choose it over the Rolex Pepsi.


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Just joined the bb58 club with the tarnish king! Lol… I’m in love, this baby joins my black Pelagos. Got a couple MN straps on order, can’t wait to start strap swapping.


----------



## bowiepop (Sep 17, 2021)

Tudor black bay 79230r - Nouméa / New Caledonia


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Joseit0 (Jul 6, 2020)

My OG Chrono


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

GMT can play?


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

New Navy!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

These are from yesterday, wife and I heading on a little road trip. 


















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

A new addition. For the last year my Blue Pelagos was my only watch but I need to send it in for service so I picked this up to keep me company while the Pelagos is in Dallas. Received 2 days ago and has kept perfect time since arrived, not even 1 second deviation… amazing!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got a Crafter Blue rubber strap off Amazon for the new arrival. Going to give this a go for a few days…


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

GMT on Bulang & Sons Diablo...my new favorite strap. 

I always preferred the BB on bracelet, rather than straps, but now I'm convinced either will work very well.


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

New to WUS. First post.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

Blackbay98 said:


> New to WUS. First post.
> 
> View attachment 16204411


Welcome. Nice watch!


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

JP(Canada) said:


> Welcome. Nice watch!



Thank you jp!


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

JP(Canada) said:


> GMT on Bulang & Sons Diablo...my new favorite strap.
> 
> I always preferred the BB on bracelet, rather than straps, but now I'm convinced either will work very well.



Ive been looking at B&S straps. Worth the money? 

Looks great on your gmt


----------



## earthquake_glue (Jan 20, 2014)

jegga said:


> Can’t remember if I posted here or not.
> 
> Here is my ETA BBB, a shot from this morning.


Looks awesome. I still pine for one of these.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

Blackbay98 said:


> Ive been looking at B&S straps. Worth the money?
> 
> Looks great on your gmt


I think they're worth it, absolutely.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## raditzer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hope this counts. Honeymoon phase. Blue tape is still on the bracelet.


----------



## BaGyver (Feb 17, 2021)

Just added the Harrods


----------



## KermitGang (Sep 30, 2021)

BaGyver said:


> Just added the Harrods
> View attachment 16206340


That Harrods looks great!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Still loving my 58.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Haven’t worn a bracelet for a very long time. I love Nato straps but everyone says the Tudor bracelets are nice (I took off the Rolex bracelets and used Nato) so I ordered it from my AD. Just got it in after a 2 month wait. Still not sure I like it but I’ll give it a try.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)

The first black bay that actually says black bay on the dial? Yin and yang with my BB GMT.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

After a long hiatus, this for today.... It was feeling unloved so I decided to give it some love.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Heading out for a hike so swapped the heavy bracelet for a nato…


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## KermitGang (Sep 30, 2021)

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bowiepop (Sep 17, 2021)

Hello from New Caledonia, Black bay


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

Black Bay Blue on Everest. Like it !


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

r


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... first day of snow season .... come on late June come on baby I'm already ready for sunshine arghhhh.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## KermitGang (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

Back on nato (from everest) so cooool ...


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Kaischi (Jan 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calibra (Mar 17, 2021)

This looks amazing! Which strap color and stitching color combination is this, if you don’t mind me asking?


C0ders said:


> BB58 Navy with Erikas Original MN strap. Double blue combo...
> 
> View attachment 15416422


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA (Oct 2, 2020)

Just picked up my first Tudor last week. I got the 41mm and I got my wife the 32mm. I understand the 41mm is part of the Heritage line, and the 32mm is not.

Insanely accurate at -1.7 SPS per my measurements. When it settles down on my timegrapher, it even dips as low as -1.2 SPD, I'm amazed actually. Beats the daylights out of my Sinn U1 SDR and Bell and Ross 03-92, those both run somewhere between -5 SPD and -7 SPD.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

BB36


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

The love fest w/ this combo continues.
dP


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

Dan Pierce said:


> The love fest w/ this combo continues.
> dP
> View attachment 16246039


It's easy to see why. Looks great, Dan!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

JP(Canada) said:


> It's easy to see why. Looks great, Dan!


Thank you, sir!
dP


----------



## johnnyboots (Feb 21, 2017)

On location in Jasper Nat'l Park


----------



## johnnyboots (Feb 21, 2017)

And back when I had 2 of these beauties


----------



## johnnyboots (Feb 21, 2017)

Little office shot


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Got a watch steward “g series” and bond PhenomeNato. Loving these bb58s.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## iamjcl (Mar 13, 2017)

luisrm02 said:


> Got a watch steward “g series” and bond PhenomeNato. Loving these bb58s.
> View attachment 16256772
> 
> View attachment 16256770


Is that a current bb58 model? I was thinking there was no black insert / black dial option w/out gilt indices and insert markers?


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

iamjcl said:


> Is that a current bb58 model? I was thinking there was no black insert / black dial option w/out gilt indices and insert markers?


It’s the BB58 925.


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

iamjcl said:


> Is that a current bb58 model? I was thinking there was no black insert / black dial option w/out gilt indices and insert markers?


Yeah bb 925 is the “new” pm silver model. The color plays with light, goes from very light almost ghost in appearance to super dark gun mentalish tone.


----------



## iamjcl (Mar 13, 2017)

luisrm02 said:


> Yeah bb 925 is the “new” pm silver model. The color plays with light, goes from very light almost ghost in appearance to super dark gun mentalish tone.


I first thought it was the 925 but I'd for some reason thought it had a more brown appearance. Interesting. So is the case actually silver? Some special metallurgy to prevent tarnishing?
Thanks


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Lume shot of the BBGMT


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## 383prr (Sep 23, 2012)

Tudor double date.


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

iamjcl said:


> I first thought it was the 925 but I'd for some reason thought it had a more brown appearance. Interesting. So is the case actually silver? Some special metallurgy to prevent tarnishing?
> Thanks


Tudor says it won’t let you down in a million years. Some have had serious tarnish, others have had none. A buddy of mine and I both have them without issues. I’ve had mine for one month; my friend has had his for 3. Your results may very but I’ve been very happy and I wouldn’t mind if it did tarnish to be honest.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

live1 said:


>


Guys...really digging (I know I'm 8 years late) the 79220B...never knew they were under 13mm thick!?

Just picked one up on the 'bay...Can't wait to see this watch with some self inflicted war wounds!

Looking forward to deciding for myself...stolen pic.


----------



## KermitGang (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

KermitGang said:


>


Thats not a family you created there it is a Cult. 🤪 😭 🤪


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Thats not a family you created there it is a Cult.


Stay away from the Kool-Aid!!!!

But get more Tudors!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowiepop (Sep 17, 2021)

Black Bay


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Finally got the call! Prev owned the black 58 and now got the blue!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Morning!


----------



## flobeysolo (Aug 16, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Not sure where to post such a specific BB questions so going to asks this thread...
When I see the 22mm "distressed" black or blue straps they are listed as 22.5. What am I missing or is that the strap that goes with a 22mm lug BB?






Tudor Black Bay 22.5 Blue Aged Leather Men's Strap TBLD22.5


Buy Tudor Black Bay 22.5 Blue Aged Leather Men's Strap TBLD22.5 for only $350.00. Free Shipping with a 30 Day Return Policy.




www.watchmaxx.com









Tudor Black Bay 22.5 Black Aged Leather Men's Strap TBKD22.5


Buy Tudor Black Bay 22.5 Black Aged Leather Men's Strap TBKD22.5 for only $350.00. Free Shipping with a 30 Day Return Policy.




www.watchmaxx.com





Thanks and still haven't taken it off!


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Mickey said:


> Not sure where to post such a specific BB questions so going to asks this thread...
> When I see the 22mm "distressed" black or blue straps they are listed as 22.5. What am I missing or is that the strap that goes with a 22mm lug BB?
> 
> 
> ...


I’d reach out to that company and ask. I’ve always used 22mm as the lug width for my bb’s and never had issues. That includes 22mm crown and buckle chevron, Erika’s original, and watch gecko leather.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

sluggerx5 said:


> I’d reach out to that company and ask. I’ve always used 22mm as the lug width for my bb’s and never had issues. That includes 22mm crown and buckle chevron, Erika’s original, and watch gecko leather.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I reached out to one of our "Sponsors" here too...no reply yet. Thx.


----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

_Posted this 8 hours ago not he WTORUW thread but figured I'd duplicate it here. Mainly for the shout out to @Brent L. Miller _

Took it off for yesterday but back on. Really smitten. Just loving how vintage it looks/feels compared to my other watches. 

And a shout out to @Brent L. Miller one of our sponsors. Bought another Tudor strap from them. Great service and 1/2 the price of what the re-sellers are trying to get.

I know a watch is a keeper when I’m prepping with replacement straps for the future LOL.


----------



## AustinPerpetual (Nov 30, 2021)

These always look classic on a strap.


----------



## ras1977 (Dec 9, 2021)

still looking for the perfect strap, but this one has been one for some time now


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

ras1977 said:


> View attachment 16287255
> still looking for the perfect strap, but this one has been one for some time now


May I suggest Watch Steward? Many styles, colors, & sizes to choose from for a very small investment. Fair warning: buy one, and just like M&M's, you won't be able to stop.
dP


----------



## Speedo (Jun 1, 2010)

Something a little bit different. BB58


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

After six years the smiley dial still makes me smile. Has been my companion for thousands of miles on trail, dozens of mountain summits, thousands of vertical feet rock climbing and thousands of rounds on trap and skeet fields. Never been serviced and running at -3sec a day. Comfortable, legible, rugged and who doesn’t like a smile.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

AzHadEnuf said:


> After six years the smiley dial still makes me smile. Has been my companion for thousands of miles on trail, dozens of mountain summits, thousands of vertical feet rock climbing and thousands of rounds on trap and skeet fields. Never been serviced and running at -3sec a day. Comfortable, legible, rugged and who doesn’t like a smile.


Thank you for sharing that. It was heartfelt and wonderful to read. May you always look down and see a smile looking back at you from your wrist. Wear it in good health.

Cheers

W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16295769


Just picked up my GMT. Which strap is this? Perfect match..

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

texans93 said:


> Just picked up my GMT. Which strap is this? Perfect match..
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats & thanks! It's a Watch Steward TDM Navy/Red Original series.
dP


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

A blue Black Bay


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

Tudor leather strap shows delivered to the house this AM. Will swap it out soon….anxious to see the quality!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

texans93 said:


> Tudor leather strap shows delivered to the house this AM. Will swap it out soon….anxious to see the quality!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just swapped my bracelet last night too. 

Hopefully you’ll find ur strap comfortable too. Wear it in good health.

Cheers

W


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

Strap is top notch, will take a little time to soften up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

eldasher said:


> Just swapped my bracelet last night too.
> 
> Hopefully you’ll find ur strap comfortable too. Wear it in good health.
> 
> ...


Which strap is that? Might need to find it for my GMT, love the look!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowiepop (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

texans93 said:


> Which strap is that? Might need to find it for my GMT, love the look!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it from someone that makes them on ETSY









Suede Watch Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Blue Color Leather Watch - Etsy


This Watch Bands & Straps item by HandmadeWatchstraps has 88 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Dec 26, 2022




etsy.me





They’re custom made so you pick thread color and other details.

I’m getting a blue leather padded one made too 









Custom Handmade Blue Watch Strap 18mm 20mm 22 Mm Italian - Etsy


This Watch Bands & Straps item by CLQstrap has 17 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Vietnam. Listed on Dec 24, 2022




etsy.me





Cheers

W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bowiepop (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Not exactly my Tudor, but the custom straps I ordered from ETSY are ready to ship to the US! Can’t wait to put them on the BB GMT. Ordered them 22mm-18mm so I can use the deployant from the P-01



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Still can’t take off the BB GMT…my wife’s BB 58 in the background. Merry Christmas everyone. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Anyone got a spare BB36 bracelet link they could part with?


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Loving this new bracelet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Forgot about this thread. As we approach new year I guess this could be the last christmas tree shot of the year.


----------



## aranawhite (Jan 24, 2021)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas, and that we all have an exceptional new year.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowiepop (Sep 17, 2021)

B









Bonne année !


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Happy New Year.









Photo credit: Tudor


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## WatchesAddicted (Apr 28, 2016)

Say Hi from my brand new BB58 black...cheer


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

WatchesAddicted said:


> Say Hi from my brand new BB58 black...cheer
> View attachment 16342390


Congratulations! Wear it in good health. As the folks from Watchfinder & Co say “Black Bay 58 is always the correct answer, even to unrelated watch questions”

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchesAddicted (Apr 28, 2016)

Thank you man! I was looking for small black dial watches and was comparing BB36, BB58, Grand Seiko quartz sbgx261 and Seiko spb143/239. And the combinations of black/gold/red look so warm and really sing to me. It fits perfectly on my 6.25” right wrist and fine on my 6” left wrist.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

I’ve always preferred bracelets, but this winter it’s all about leather straps for me…


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

WatchBri said:


> I’ve always preferred bracelets, but this winter it’s all about leather straps for me…
> 
> View attachment 16358301
> 
> View attachment 16358305


Strap looks great. So does the JB.
dP


----------



## bakesman (Nov 2, 2009)

Got 2


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

Arguably my best "all-rounder".

The Tudor GMT.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Dogsdinner (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black Bay to help me get over hump day Wednesday


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Still in love with this watch 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16373803


Mate , How do you compare new bracelet to OEM


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Krish47 said:


> Mate , How do you compare new bracelet to OEM


I did a review here:








Uncle Seiko Black Bay Super Jubilee Review


I agree, I have the strapcode angus jubilee and different uncle seiko bracelets. The Uncle seiko is inferior in every aspect.




www.watchuseek.com




dP


----------



## Krish47 (Dec 6, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> I did a review here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a detailed review mate.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Snapped this last night while having one last weekend bourbon. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Bhorner (Apr 12, 2011)

Mpower2002 said:


> Snapped this last night while having one last weekend bourbon.
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


Awesome picture and watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mosizzle (Jun 14, 2011)

Mpower2002 said:


> Snapped this last night while having one last weekend bourbon.
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


Great shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doomsday527 (12 mo ago)

citjet said:


>


Nice one! I love the color


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

Not a black bay diver, but still counts right? Just joined the club a few days ago...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

it has to happen one day. his first scratch .. there will be others. a watch .. it wears .. it lives .. even if you pay attention to it .. it will see others


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

JP(Canada) said:


> Arguably my best "all-rounder".
> 
> The Tudor GMT.


I have been eyeing this model for a long time because I really watches with a date complication. The watches I have now is a diver and a pilot's watch with a count down bezel. Both bezels, count-up and count-down are useful for timing things. Is there anyway to time events with this model?


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

A fine thread indeed


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

PFEN said:


> it has to happen one day. his first scratch .. there will be others. a watch .. it wears .. it lives .. even if you pay attention to it .. it will see others


It happens, and we move on 😎


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

chief_D said:


> It happens, and we move on 😎
> 
> View attachment 16404170






NAILS of your dogs are perhaps less manicured than those of my companions...
this may explain that 😂😂

bien le bonjour de France...😋


----------



## mosizzle (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone have an integrated rubber strap on theirs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nim_rogh (12 mo ago)

Just picked this up and im in looooooove.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

😋 new friend home soon


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## pfad (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Trumpet (Sep 25, 2011)

Posed with a tweed baseman I was working on.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## rm06 (Dec 17, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16418915


Which model is this? BB S&G?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

rm06 said:


> Which model is this? BB S&G?


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

BB 58 Blue on Artem Sailcloth


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black Bay Burgundy (Red) for today. Not long more to go to the weekend. Hope you chaps have a wonderful day.


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

Picked up the Black Bay 58 Blue today from an AD down the street.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

New Forstner jubilee arrived today!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Smithsj716 said:


> New Forstner jubilee arrived today!
> View attachment 16438500
> 
> View attachment 16438499


Looks great! Got any pics of the open clasp? I'd like to compare this w/ the Uncle Seiko bracelet.
dP


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> Looks great! Got any pics of the open clasp? I'd like to compare this w/ the Uncle Seiko bracelet.
> dP


----------



## BigFatFred (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## runhmc (Oct 19, 2021)

matt74 said:


> .


Love that Lume!


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

This BB S&G just into the collection from a local dealer - and my first Tudor !


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> View attachment 16418915


very nice ! I just acquired mine and looking for nice leather strap. What kind of strap is yours on ?


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

At a recent car meet...









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Bob Orr said:


> very nice ! I just acquired mine and looking for nice leather strap. What kind of strap is yours on ?


That's a custom strap by Asketica.





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com





His straps are handmade to perfection, and extremely reasonably priced. Actually much better made than my straps from Bulang & Sons etc.


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

Beautiful - thanks for the info. Seems like there are a lot of great custom strap makers out there.






mui.richard said:


> That's a custom strap by Asketica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Bob Orr said:


> Beautiful - thanks for the info. Seems like there are a lot of great custom strap makers out there.


Yes there are. I like his work in particular as his straps show that he has passion in his work. 
As with most handmade products, the devil is in the details.


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

Too bad right now, at least, that he is in Russia


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The original black bay.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> The original black bay.
> View attachment 16473849


Technically the "Smiley" introduced in 2012 is the original Heritage Black Bay, but then you already know that don't you?


----------



## Vincenzo in the North (Aug 21, 2021)

All smiles


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

Just put my new BB S&G on leather shoes . A good look I think


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bakesman (Nov 2, 2009)

chief_D said:


> It happens, and we move on 😎
> 
> View attachment 16404170


Makes me want to cry😢


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Richard_r86 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

Bronze made in 2019.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

My BB S&G at the symphony this past weekend


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

BB58 Blue


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Weekend strap change.
dP


----------



## theguywithtime (Jul 26, 2020)

Just got this Heritage in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Moonboots (Jul 19, 2021)

Is the 36 allowed in this thread?? Nothing else gets wrist time for me.


----------



## wjtuinstra (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Joseit0 (Jul 6, 2020)

My BBB58, about a month in


----------



## MisterG12 (Mar 25, 2009)

58 on a chilly evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## CMartinEnt (Nov 23, 2019)

Finally got mine in on Monday! I’ll get some good shots of it this weekend.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

It’s getting warmer here and can’t take the bracelet anymore…it’s Nato season now.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

eldasher said:


> It’s getting warmer here and can’t take the bracelet anymore…it’s Nato season now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That nato looks great on the gmt.


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

I have had this one for a while but it keeps making me happy just like the day I bought it. A bit heavy but well-proportioned and comfortable.


----------



## pfad (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

anyone with a nice aged Black Bay Black? almost impossible to find "patined" BBB shots...


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Seenovision (Jun 3, 2019)

Been very excited to share this. My (_new to me_) 79220B:


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

Seenovision said:


> Been very excited to share this. My (_new to me_) 79220B:
> View attachment 16544251


Congrats! I have a 79220B, also, and love it. It will never leave my collection. My personal favorite of the standard 3-hander BBs. For me the Tudor Rose logo and curved text really make it special.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

Pic of my Tudor BBB, ref. 79220B.


----------



## Seenovision (Jun 3, 2019)

Puma Cat said:


> Congrats! I have a 79220B, also, and love it. It will never leave my collection. My personal favorite of the standard 3-hander BBs. For me the Tudor Rose logo and curved text really make it special.


Thanks! And absolutely. Those exact reasons are why I went for this one. Cheers!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Back on the rivet.
dP


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)

Under water pic


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Moonboots said:


> Is the 36 allowed in this thread?? Nothing else gets wrist time for me.
> View attachment 16530032
> 
> View attachment 16530031
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

P01 today and tomorrow from Calgary, Canada. Cheers!


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

duplicate, please see post below.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

Calumets said:


> View attachment 16552153


Nice! I had an "orignal" black like yours for a while, but on the bracelet. I eventually sold it as I preferred the more "neutral" tones of the ETA Blue, rather than the warmer tones of the "Black". It's a _really_ beautiful watch, though. I also have the dark brown Tudor OEM aged leather strap like yours for my Blue, and it also looks good on the ETA Blue. Beautiful 79220N...👌


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Purchased yesterday at the AD on the Champs Elysess in Paris. First thing it did on my wrist…Climb the Arc de Triumph.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Puma Cat said:


> Nice! I had an "orignal" black like yours for a while, but on the bracelet. I eventually sold it as I preferred the more "neutral" tones of the ETA Blue, rather than the warmer tones of the "Black". It's a _really_ beautiful watch, though. I also have the dark brown Tudor OEM aged leather strap like yours for my Blue, and it also looks good on the ETA Blue. Beautiful 79220N...👌


When I bought it, I went into the AD intending to buy the burgundy version but was bowled over by the black in the metal. I'd seen the black on the net and wasn't that interested. I saved up for the red, then made a snap decision in the AD to go black and I don't regret it, especially now considering how short the production run was. I still lust after the burgundy though. I like the blue too but I think I scratched the itch for the slightly more neutral tone with the BB36 in black (which is my favourite). I love all of these smileys, I think the curved text makes a big difference to the dial.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Been a while since I’ve had a BB and able to join in but…








Fresh out of the box almost a week ago…









Last night in the sun before an NHL game with my daughter.

Still missing my 79220n though! But this is a fantastic piece, super comfortable bracelet, extremely accurate so far, lots to love about this watch!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

Calumets said:


> When I bought it, I went into the AD intending to buy the burgundy version but was bowled over by the black in the metal. I'd seen the black on the net and wasn't that interested. I saved up for the red, then made a snap decision in the AD to go black and I don't regret it, especially now considering how short the production run was. I still lust after the burgundy though. I like the blue too but I think I scratched the itch for the slightly more neutral tone with the BB36 in black (which is my favourite). I love all of these smileys, I think the curved text makes a big difference to the dial.


Yep, I agree on all points you mentioned. I had the orginal Black for the better part of a year (pic shown) and it was a really beautiful watch, but personally I prefer the cooler tones of the Blue. All the original "smiley" text ETA-based BBs are wonderful, though. Here's a pic I took of my Black...


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

At the coffee shop right after picking this up.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

MStillwood said:


> Purchased yesterday at the AD on the Champs Elysess in Paris. First thing it did on my wrist…Climb the Arc de Triumph.



hope you were able to enjoy the traffic view


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Puma Cat said:


> Yep, I agree on all points you mentioned. I had the orginal Black for the better part of a year (pic shown) and it was a really beautiful watch, but personally I prefer the cooler tones of the Blue. All the original "smiley" text ETA-based BBs are wonderful, though. Here's a pic I took of my Black...
> 
> View attachment 16555301


Great shot. Great watch.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

PFEN said:


> hope you were able to enjoy the traffic view
> 
> 
> View attachment 16555464


I walked. Compared to some places I’ve been Paris traffic is a dream.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

K42 said:


> At the coffee shop right after picking this up.
> View attachment 16555424


Nice pick up, how do you like it so far? I’ve never been a huge fan of steel bezels but this one is fantastic! Enjoy it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

Missed this one traveling


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Nice pick up, how do you like it so far? I’ve never been a huge fan of steel bezels but this one is fantastic! Enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m really liking it so far one day into owning it. I prefer the brushed bezel instead of two tone rotating bezels typical on GMTs. I have an older Omega Seamaster with a polished rotating bezel, so I’m use to not having a colored bezel. 

There’s no hiding the thickness but it’s not the tall soda can people make it out be. This is my second watch with a strap on a deployant buckle and I’m really starting to like those over the standard buckle.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

K42 said:


> I’m really liking it so far one day into owning it. I prefer the brushed bezel instead of two tone rotating bezels typical on GMTs. I have an older Omega Seamaster with a polished rotating bezel, so I’m use to not having a colored bezel.
> 
> There’s no hiding the thickness but it’s not the tall soda can people make it out be. This is my second watch with a strap on a deployant buckle and I’m really starting to like those over the standard buckle.


Yeah, the Tudor BB deployant buckle and strap design is particularly nice; I have another strap with a deployant, but the Tudor ones are the best I've used. They go on and off very easily but remain secure on-wrist.


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This P01 again today. 3rd day in a row. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Joseit0 (Jul 6, 2020)

Went out for a jog today with my BBB58


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

good morning. BBB tuesday...


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

For me, the domed sapphire does the trick in this one:


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR GMT / HARLEY DAVIDSON #LosAngeles







*


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

Seenovision said:


> Been very excited to share this. My (_new to me_) 79220B:
> View attachment 16544251
> 
> View attachment 16544256


That BB looks very clean and not worn very much at all. Mine looked like that the first week I picked it up 4 years ago and thats about it


----------



## Seenovision (Jun 3, 2019)

PolishX said:


> That BB looks very clean and not worn very much at all. Mine looked like that the first week I picked it up 4 years ago and thats about it


Very clean! Actually, better than I expected based on the photos from the listing. Minor scratches on the sides, but nothing major. I think it was polished during service once, though, but yes, I'm happy with the condition, absolutely. I will wear it and it will get more beat up. That's the plan.


----------



## Seenovision (Jun 3, 2019)

mathu said:


> View attachment 16557000
> View attachment 16557003


Wow. Amazing shots! So cool.


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

Just picked this up today.


----------



## Squaretail (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## jbd3 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

Fifty eight shades of blue:


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Another drive thru lunch run.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

ChronoB said:


> View attachment 16577314


I saw a used one of these at the local dealer. Not my preferred size but I like it for the non-colored steel bezel. Got a polished bezel on my Seamaster and now a brushed bezel on the BB Pro.


----------



## ShadOsman (Jan 3, 2016)

Love seeing it from this angle. The dome, the markers…👌🏼


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

ShadOsman said:


> Love seeing it from this angle. The dome, the markers…
> View attachment 16577757


I’ve been trying to capture this same view unsuccessfully for sometime now. My polarized sunglasses make the box crystal disappear leaving only that raised halo of the edges of the box sapphire crystal. It looks incredible, as if there’s nothing there but the dial and hands. Nice shot. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaGyver (Feb 17, 2021)

Harrods on Everest strap. My new favourite combo


----------



## jbd3 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## jbd3 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## lukee (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

Burgundy suits all Tudors


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Still loving this…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kasset1975 (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## reemas (Nov 24, 2008)

On a brown Horween leather nato (Zulu) strap


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

Another strap option to give the bracelet some time off:


----------



## jbd3 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16593964


Such a good looking watch.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Blackbay98 said:


> Such a good looking watch.


Thanks! And looks great on anything, per the @eldasher post above.  
dP


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

eldasher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shots of the GMT! BTW: Do you have any problems with date setting?


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)

Almost a month of ownership now


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Took the BB58 out for a walk today.


----------



## reemas (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

eldasher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks bang on!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

ledr said:


> Great shots of the GMT! BTW: Do you have any problems with date setting?


Thanks for the compliment. I keep hearing about this date issue but I’ve not had any issues. Bought mine July 2021 so perhaps the issue was solved. From what I read it’s nothing mechanical rather over lubrication was the problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> That looks bang on!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. It’s the Zulu Diver Nato from Watch Gecko. I also have their elastic version but the colors are more intense and brighter on the elastic version. The Zulu Diver version’s blue is almost a perfect match to the bezel’s shade of blue. It’s much more muted in tone. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Rollan said:


> Almost a month of ownership now
> 
> View attachment 16596381


Oh yes…the honeymoon phase. I must warn you, the honeymoon may stretch into years. Wear it in good health. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Aquatap said:


> View attachment 16593320
> View attachment 16593325


Looks good, what’s that strap ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)

eldasher said:


> Oh yes…the honeymoon phase. I must warn you, the honeymoon may stretch into years. Wear it in good health.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I sold all my affordable watches to get this, so it's my one watch collection for now. LOL


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Rollan said:


> Thanks. I sold all my affordable watches to get this, so it's my one watch collection for now. LOL


I’ve had my BB GMT for over 10 months and still feels like the honeymoon. Cheers! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reemas (Nov 24, 2008)

eldasher said:


> I’ve had my BB GMT for over 10 months and still feels like the honeymoon. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which strap is that?


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

reemas said:


> Which strap is that?


It’s a Horween Nato natural color. When I got it, it was almost flesh pink. The more I wear it, the more in ages and changes color slowly. It’s almost at the color I like now. The sweat, oils and sun allow it to patina nicely. I swap out straps all the time to go with whatever I’m wearing. Colder weather I prefer the stainless bracelet. But with hot weather, I can’t do stainless bracelet. My wrist expands too much and it becomes uncomfortable. 

Cheers

W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reemas (Nov 24, 2008)

eldasher said:


> It’s a Horween Nato natural color. When I got it, it was almost flesh pink. The more I wear it, the more in ages and changes color slowly. It’s almost at the color I like now. The sweat, oils and sun allow it to patina nicely. I swap out straps all the time to go with whatever I’m wearing. Colder weather I prefer the stainless bracelet. But with hot weather, I can’t do stainless bracelet. My wrist expands too much and it becomes uncomfortable.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Looks great. I have a few Horween leather straps. Where’d you get this one?


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

reemas said:


> Looks great. I have a few Horween leather straps. Where’d you get this one?


I’ve been searching my email to see where I bought it from but can’t find it. I believe it was Da Luca straps. Sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

Rollan said:


> Thanks. I sold all my affordable watches to get this, so it's my one watch collection for now. LOL


Its fantastic as a only watch. Looks good.


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

@tbensous - it's from Barton, the balistic model. By the way, i saw on espritnato a nice strap called MN, looks really cool.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterG12 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

My new favorite.


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

Sometimes you need to take a photo to be reminded of the wrong date


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

ledr said:


> Sometimes you need to take a photo to be reminded of the wrong date


Thanks for reminding me . Better fix the date on my watch too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

I went 2 weeks straight with the BB Pro, took 1 week off, now back on for another 2 weeks.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Decided to try a different pose for my WRUW post. 😁


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

MisterG12 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a great wa…jacket 

Both are great!! Nice pic.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterG12 (Mar 25, 2009)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> That’s a great wa…jacket
> 
> Both are great!! Nice pic.
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

New purchase - actually my wife bought it for me - love it (had been looking at MrG's - but also waiting for the FXD when my friendly AD rang at weekend and said the panda was in and mine if I wanted - surprised I said I wasn't on the list, she replied "you were at the top". Who knew?!!!! I briefly owned the original BB Chrono steel bezel, but returned it unworn. Just didn't connect immediately. But this is something else. Apparently this is only their 2nd on bracelet (had one on Bund as well) in just over a year - they have received no FXDs. I half wondered if I should wait for FXD but on seeing this in the metal, my missus & I thought it was the one.


----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

A brand new day with a good old Black Bay chrono.


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

The BB58 Blue


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

Just chilling


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

#41mmETA


----------



## fatbackribs (10 mo ago)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Simon said:


> New purchase - actually my wife bought it for me - love it (had been looking at MrG's - but also waiting for the FXD when my friendly AD rang at weekend and said the panda was in and mine if I wanted - surprised I said I wasn't on the list, she replied "you were at the top". Who knew?!!!! I briefly owned the original BB Chrono steel bezel, but returned it unworn. Just didn't connect immediately. But this is something else. Apparently this is only their 2nd on bracelet (had one on Bund as well) in just over a year - they have received no FXDs. I half wondered if I should wait for FXD but on seeing this in the metal, my missus & I thought it was the one.
> View attachment 16608496


A. It sounds like you have a great wife & B. When you track down the polite blue peli may I recommend the concept of both ... have both ... it wont hurt you & it even sounds like your wife will understand the concept.


I know this is entirely possible as I too have a great bride & I too use the Both concept principle & has worked out flawlessly. Zero complaints.


















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

For the thread now that I have done my part of being a bad influence on other members hehehehe 


BB steel on custom Peter Gunny strap.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

The BB Pro fits under very few cuffs.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

K42 said:


> The BB Pro fits under very few cuffs.
> View attachment 16617429











Works here as well 😎


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

What about a black bay GMT?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Calumets said:


> View attachment 16619730


Great strap!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

A little bit of a thought/question maybe some could help me out with: the New Black Bay 36/39/41 S&G with the in-house movement has the T-Fit clasp according to Tudor's website, along with the Black Bay Pro. Has there been any word of the 2022 BB 58 having a T-Fit clasp? I'm not sure if it would be a quiet roll out since it's a subtle (albeit fantastic) update. I know it's still hard to get a 58 these days, but I haven't visited my AD in a couple months.


----------



## reemas (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Calumets said:


> View attachment 16635419


Wow, that’s a really fantastic picture, sooo much depth! Nice work.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Gloomy morning here in the Peg



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Question for owners of Black Bays with gilt accents (Black Bay 58 79030 and Black Bay 79230): Does the watch go well with different colors and types of clothes? I ask because I've never really been into gold at all, but people say the black/gold Black Bay variants are the most versatile and "go with anything." Have you found this to be true? I dress very casually; I never dress up. I work from home and wear t-shirts everyday (shorts and flip-flops in the summer, jeans and sneakers in the winter). I wear a lot of blue and grey. So... will the black/gold go with that? That's my only reservation on the Black Bay. I have other blue divers, so I really don't want a blue Black Bay 58. The blue bezel/black dial Black Bay would be fine, but I really like the classic-ness of the 79230. 

All insights and opinions appreciated. All of your watches look amazing, by the way!


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

MJM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Really cool pic



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Question for owners of Black Bays with gilt accents (Black Bay 58 79030 and Black Bay 79230): Does the watch go well with different colors and types of clothes? I ask because I've never really been into gold at all, but people say the black/gold Black Bay variants are the most versatile and "go with anything." Have you found this to be true? I dress very casually; I never dress up. I work from home and wear t-shirts everyday (shorts and flip-flops in the summer, jeans and sneakers in the winter). I wear a lot of blue and grey. So... will the black/gold go with that? That's my only reservation on the Black Bay. I have other blue divers, so I really don't want a blue Black Bay 58. The blue bezel/black dial Black Bay would be fine, but I really like the classic-ness of the 79230.
> 
> All insights and opinions appreciated. All of your watches look amazing, by the way!


I had a 79220n a few years ago and it went well with everything. I had no issues at all. Even my bronze works with most things I find…that’s me though, to each their own.

It’s warmer than the Blue IMO which should allow it to go with more, I’m no fashionista though.

As for the black/gold, I won’t hazard a guess since that’s not my bag anyways and wouldn’t wear them so…



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Question for owners of Black Bays with gilt accents (Black Bay 58 79030 and Black Bay 79230): Does the watch go well with different colors and types of clothes? I ask because I've never really been into gold at all, but people say the black/gold Black Bay variants are the most versatile and "go with anything." Have you found this to be true? I dress very casually; I never dress up. I work from home and wear t-shirts everyday (shorts and flip-flops in the summer, jeans and sneakers in the winter). I wear a lot of blue and grey. So... will the black/gold go with that? That's my only reservation on the Black Bay. I have other blue divers, so I really don't want a blue Black Bay 58. The blue bezel/black dial Black Bay would be fine, but I really like the classic-ness of the 79230.
> 
> All insights and opinions appreciated. All of your watches look amazing, by the way!


I had a 79220n a few years ago and it went well with everything. I had no issues at all. Even my bronze works with most things I find…that’s me though, to each their own.

It’s warmer than the Blue IMO which should allow it to go with more, I’m no fashionista though.

As for the black/gold, I won’t hazard a guess since that’s not my bag anyways and wouldn’t wear them so…



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay 58 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Want to get some quick opinions on size from anyone who has a minute. I finally got a chance to try on a Black Bay Heritage today, and I liked it. I thought the size was fine. Didn’t seem too big… but maybe that’s because I’ve been wearing 44-46mm Seiko dive watches every day for the last six years! LOL

What do you all think of this size on my wrist? (7.0 - 7.25 wrist) I tried on a BB58 too, but that seemed a little small to me.


----------



## reemas (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## CrispyChicken (8 mo ago)

Black Bay in natural light...


----------



## zackattackzack (8 mo ago)

What a watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

CrispyChicken said:


> Black Bay in natural light...
> 
> View attachment 16648700


Great pic! It’s tough to get the indices or hands to show their true look in pics, nice to see one that looks that good!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

A little Brooklyn Nine Nine…& some bronze



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackattackzack (8 mo ago)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Want to get some quick opinions on size from anyone who has a minute. I finally got a chance to try on a Black Bay Heritage today, and I liked it. I thought the size was fine. Didn’t seem too big… but maybe that’s because I’ve been wearing 44-46mm Seiko dive watches every day for the last six years! LOL
> 
> What do you all think of this size on my wrist? (7.0 - 7.25 wrist) I tried on a BB58 too, but that seemed a little small to me.
> 
> View attachment 16647903


I actually think the size is ok to be honest.


----------



## CrispyChicken (8 mo ago)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Great pic! It’s tough to get the indices or hands to show their true look in pics, nice to see one that looks that good!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! The setting and beautiful sunset really did all the work, as well as the watch being so photogenic. Your bronze is killer btw. Wish the standard steel BB had those arabics on the dial


----------



## Joseit0 (Jul 6, 2020)

Perfect travel companion


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

bounce said:


> View attachment 16651609
> View attachment 16651612


Cracking pics Steve.
One of Tudor's best 👍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Floriangson (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Floriangson said:


> View attachment 16654391
> View attachment 16654398


Love the action pics!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Want to get some quick opinions on size from anyone who has a minute. I finally got a chance to try on a Black Bay Heritage today, and I liked it. I thought the size was fine. Didn’t seem too big… but maybe that’s because I’ve been wearing 44-46mm Seiko dive watches every day for the last six years! LOL
> 
> What do you all think of this size on my wrist? (7.0 - 7.25 wrist) I tried on a BB58 too, but that seemed a little small to me.
> 
> View attachment 16647903


Really late to the party here but…

It looks great, my ladies wrists work well with the BB58 but I had a 79220n for a while and it was awesome. 6-3/4” wrists for me & that worked, I don’t see how it wouldn’t work for you on a regular basis.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

Absolutely love this watch


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Floriangson said:


> View attachment 16654391
> View attachment 16654398


Now that’s how you do a watch pic!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

BB58 Blue


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Have not worn this strap in a while, forgot how comfortable it is on the wrist. Love love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbowlsaints74 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Black Bay Blue 58
















Verstuurd vanaf mijn ELS-NX9 met Tapatalk


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

BB41


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

P01 lume










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

I love the way the S&G goes with beer:


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)

know


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Superbowlsaints74 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Something to taco ‘bout


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Omega9000 (Feb 13, 2015)

I've been watching the Bond films with Sean Connery and was inspired to pick one of these up. Everything came together this afternoon.


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Black bay pro on leather


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## AR012 (Sep 7, 2021)

Chrono


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Contemplating a Ranger while I wear the BB36 and wait for lunch time.


----------



## jemackie (Aug 6, 2014)

Stopped in the AD this week - working my way up to buying one of these beauties for my 30th bday. Was nervous about the 39mm on my wrist looking too small but I think it's a great fit!


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

You will love the 58


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

One the leather today


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Morning walk with my 58.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Very nice


----------



## reemas (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Yesterday my phone rang and I could finally pick up my "Blue" Bay 58, which will accompany my 14060M from now on:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## sluggerx5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Kaydogg (6 mo ago)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

On a two piece black and blue nato


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

Black Bay 41


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Choices Choices


----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Drmklr (5 mo ago)

The Heritage (79230R) is mine. The Chrono is my buddies. After waiting almost 10 months, I pick up the same Chrono later today from my AD! Super excited!!


----------



## mauserman (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## tibertov (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

tibertov said:


>


This looks great. Awesome pic! This is the watch I have my eye on, either in the black/gilt or blue bezel. Not sure which will be more versatile for what I wear (very casual attire, lots of blue and grey t-shirts and shorts and jeans). I’m thinking the blue will probably work better for me, but I want to try both on to compare. My heart is slightly favoring the black/gilt.


----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

On a burgundy nato today


----------



## tibertov (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Cry havoc


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA (Oct 2, 2020)

This is my most accurate automatic watch. Consistently at -1.0 spd. Puts my Sinn U1 to shame which runs at -5.0 spd.


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

For the afternoon.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Rubber? Or bracelet?


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## J.N.S (Dec 9, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## AsTimeFlies (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## CT207 (5 mo ago)

Gorgeous white snowflakes on a silver BB36.


----------



## AR012 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

On a rubber waffle strap today


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Strap change today on the BB, Watchbandit’s interpretation of the Bond nato strap was in the mailbox (Original Bond strap on Sub 6538 was RAF style, not nato)

































James Bond’s Rolex Submariner 6538 – 007 modified his Rolex with a Nato strap


It is not uncommon for Rolex enthusiasts, like the staff of Everest Horology Products, to be fans of James Bond. Over 23 movies (really 24), James Bond has become an icon of fashion, luxury and charisma. The different actors who have played 007 have traditionally worn a Rolex Submariner as their...




www.everestbands.com















Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

chief_D said:


> View attachment 16616377


Got 2 out of the 3 of those. Like your style!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

My first!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

LP49 said:


> My first!
> View attachment 16858365


Congrats & enjoy!

The BB GMT was my 7th Tudor, instantly became my favorite, and has remained that way ever since.
dP


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

(BB 58, 7" wrist)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Blue Bay on Oyster meets the All Stars









(@debussychopin, I guess everybody knows the Chucks, probably it helps with the color assessment.)


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> Blue Bay on Oyster meets the All Stars
> View attachment 16859641
> 
> 
> (@debussychopin, I guess everybody knows the Chucks, probably it helps with the color assessment.)


I have decided recently the 39mm maybe tad small , I am going for the 41mm blue bezel now. Hopefully same blue tone


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

debussychopin said:


> I have decided recently the 39mm maybe tad small , I am going for the 41mm blue bezel now. Hopefully same blue tone


See the pictures in Review - Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight Navy Blue (Specs & Price) and please note the comment (subtitle) under the 2nd picture featuring them both: _"The BB 41mm Midnight Blue next to the new BB58 Navy Blue. Note multiple differences: [...] different texture and colour for the aluminium inserts, [...]._

Which is a good choice as it lowers the contrast between the bezel and the black dial and it‘s not so far off, mainly a tad darker than - what I call it - the cobalt blue of the BB58, @debussychopin .


----------



## Radbox6 (5 mo ago)

Just got this one


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Back on the leather strap


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

Blue Rose today .... love it...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black Bay for today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> See the pictures in Review - Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight Navy Blue (Specs & Price) and please note the comment (subtitle) under the 2nd picture featuring them both: _"The BB 41mm Midnight Blue next to the new BB58 Navy Blue. Note multiple differences: [...] different texture and colour for the aluminium inserts, [...]._
> 
> Which is a good choice as it lowers the contrast between the bezel and the black dial and it‘s not so far off, mainly a tad darker than - what I call it - the cobalt blue of the BB58, @debussychopin .


The measurements comparing the blue 58 to the smiley dial 41mm is wrong. The smiley dial version with the ETA movement is only 12.7mm thick, not 15mm.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My blue Sunday:








(BB58)


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Hybrid rubber leather strap


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

On a jubilee very nice


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Pat450 said:


> On a jubilee very nice


Thank you, sir!
dP


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

(BB58)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Love a smiley


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pat450 said:


> Love a smiley


I've tried to like the 58 and others but I can never go past this one. Wish I bought the black smiley when I had the chance. Thats the best Black Bay ever in my opinion.


----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

BB ceramic


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

(BB58)


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Back on a nato


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Choices Choices


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 16891365
> 
> (BB58)


I love your BB58 on the non rivet oyster. Is this the Ranger bracelet?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

G4_Chrono said:


> I love your BB58 on the non rivet oyster. Is this the Ranger bracelet?


Thank you, Sir! 🌞👑

I love my Blue Bay 58 with an Oyster so much more than with the default bracelet. Though I essentially like the riveted look of old, I couldn't adapt with it on my BB58. And I don't get the voices here stating that 'you don't notice them', because I see them all.the.time! Especially the reflections of them like blingy pinheads and it's only about this extra bling, I have absolutely no issue with the faux part. And I feel, that the default bracelet suits the BB58 more as the black one is more decorative jewellery with it's details than the plain almost basic design of the blue one.

No, it's not the Ranger bracelet. It's a very affordable 3rd party Oyster made to replicate the look of the 93150 bracelet for old Submariners but the end-links are those of the BB58.

Here's the story: I learned from this video ...






... that the bracelet (reference 93150) of my 14060M will fit the BB58. My picture here in  #4,166  shows exactly this combination.
Then I remembered that I had bought a 3rd-party Oyster some years ago and was glad to find it in my boxes. This is the one on the picture you have referenced and the photos in  #4,178  and  #4,183  also show this cheap Oyster.

👉 So essentially any Oyster made for the old Subs should do the job, but it is mandatory that it has female end-links like the BB58, so that you can use that Oyster with the BB58's end-links. But should you search for such a bracelet, inspect it carefully as I have seen Oysters announced as such - even with the reference 93150 mentioned - with male end-links❗

And please note - see video above for this - that
1. there's a minor gap between the middle part of the bracelet and the end-link, because it's 8.8 mm on the Oyster but 9 mm on the BB58
2. the visual transition is also not perfect, which is more of an aesthetic issue than the gap mentioned above. But this is with the 14060M bracelet, the cheapo Oyster fine.

Here's another picture with that 3rd party Oyster:









I am waiting for the Pelagos 39, for which I am next in line at my AD, it can happen any day now. Then I will finally decide if I will keep both as companions to my Sub and then I could simply add an Rolex Easy Link to that Oyster like I did for the 14060M for more flexibility. As you can see from my photos, it's looks quite nice and not like a cheap match or compromise. You have to compare it's play or inspect the links unscrewed or the clasp to have it obvious that it's not Rolex quality of course.
But I guess I will add the Ranger bracelet instead to make it a complete quality & also all-Tudor package. I will have to get the sides of the clasp polished to match the BB58's polished flanks then to have it absolute perfect.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you, Sir! 🌞👑
> 
> I love my Blue Bay 58 with an Oyster so much more than with the default bracelet. Though I essentially like the riveted look of old, I couldn't adapt with it on my BB58. And I don't get the voices here stating that 'you don't notice them', because I see them all.the.time! Especially the reflections of them like blingy pinheads and it's only about this extra bling, I have absolutely no issue with the faux part. And I feel, that the default bracelet suits the BB58 more as the black one is more decorative jewellery with it's details than the plain almost basic design of the blue one.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the excellent write up of your Oyster bracelet 

I do not mind the original bracelet, I do find the clasp slightly uncomfortable due to the first link not articulating fully, it doesn't bother me too much. But seeing your plain oyster made me want to do it.

I have an aftermarket 93150 in the parts box too! I would really like to fit the original Tudor clasp with it though.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

G4_Chrono said:


> I have an aftermarket 93150 in the parts box too! I would really like to fit the original Tudor clasp with it though.


On the clasp's end with the adjustment holes the Oyster link should fit, but at the other end, where you open the clasp, you have first one fixed link with rivets, which doesn't match the look, which is the major issue and second though very minor a thing, you have the difference in mm mentioned above. The middle-section of the Oyster can slide 0,2 mm and the Tudor screw is thinner than the Oyster screw, so there should be additional play there. (If my tired brain got it all correct this late evening.)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## agent_sumo (Mar 8, 2020)

How does the BB58 Blue look on Tudor OG brown leather strap?


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ceramic on a Borealis ISO strap


----------



## Lafaiete (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Angles and reflections with my BB58:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Still enjoying this combo.
dP


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Just got the bracelet from the ad


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective (5 mo ago)

BB Trio


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dan Pierce said:


> Still enjoying this combo.
> dP
> View attachment 16899198


What a match! 👏

--








Blue Bay 58


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you, Sir! 🌞👑
> 
> I love my Blue Bay 58 with an Oyster so much more than with the default bracelet. Though I essentially like the riveted look of old, I couldn't adapt with it on my BB58. And I don't get the voices here stating that 'you don't notice them', because I see them all.the.time! Especially the reflections of them like blingy pinheads and it's only about this extra bling, I have absolutely no issue with the faux part. And I feel, that the default bracelet suits the BB58 more as the black one is more decorative jewellery with it's details than the plain almost basic design of the blue one.
> 
> ...


Great explanation. Thank you. I am pretty sure I have similar bracelets laying around. What clasp are you using? I really dislike the clasps on most of these third party bracelets.

edit: I scrolled further and saw someone else also asked about the clasp and you responded. Would love to see some pics though.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

FJR1971 said:


> Great explanation. Thank you. I am pretty sure I have similar bracelets laying around. What clasp are you using? I really dislike the clasps on most of these third party bracelets.
> 
> edit: I scrolled further and saw someone else also asked about the clasp and you responded. Would love to see some pics though.


I'm simply using that 3rd party Oyster completely for now. Take the solid links of the 93150 from my 14060M and add the thinner clasp of the 9315 for the older Submariners and that's that Oyster. It looks like any "93150 style" bracelet you see on the web.
--

A new photo:


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)

Picked up a Rubber B strap for the chrono


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

Another strap change.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

No strap change. 🤡 








(BB58)


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

oldfatherthames said:


> No strap change. 🤡
> View attachment 16903842
> 
> (BB58)


Why no strap change? Lol


The blue 58 is special!


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Biginboca said:


> View attachment 16904533


How is this watch to own? This blue BB is on my shortlist to buy at some point. Also considering the same watch in black/gilt and black Pelagos. Always like hearing reports from actual owners. Thanks!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> How is this watch to own? This blue BB is on my shortlist to buy at some point. Also considering the same watch in black/gilt and black Pelagos. Always like hearing reports from actual owners. Thanks!


Its a great watch! Probably the best you can do at it’s price point. This is the second one of these I have owned, same exact model. I’ve also owned a Blue Pelagos previously and have a Black Pelagos now as well. I mainly like less polished, more toolish styled watches so the Pelagos is probably more interesting to me though. The BB Heritage Blue is definitely a more versatile watch, and it can play the tool role somewhat on straps also and still pass for more formal occasions on bracelet and straps. Very versatile watch! Also both of the BB Heritage Blue I have owned we’re amazingly accurate, more than any watches I have owned except spring drive Seiko’s.

I love the Black Bay Blue on its bracelet but I also love it on straps and it looks good on any strap you can find.

If you get one I can’t imagine you would be disappointed with it. The quality and value are as good as it gets for a Swiss watch.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> I'm simply using that 3rd party Oyster completely for now. Take the solid links of the 93150 from my 14060M and add the thinner clasp of the 9315 for the older Submariners and that's that Oyster. It looks like any "93150 style" bracelet you see on the web.
> --
> 
> A new photo:
> View attachment 16901124


In the spirit if this I made some things wok that I have been thinking about for a while…
Third party oyster style bracelet 
Third party glide adjust clasp
Uncle Seiko end links


----------



## AR012 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Got the tom ford glasses out


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

FJR1971 said:


> In the spirit if this I made some things wok that I have been thinking about for a while…
> Third party oyster style bracelet
> Third party glide adjust clasp
> Uncle Seiko end links
> ...


Awesome! If you hadn't mentioned it, I wouldn't have noticed that the end-links not original. Larry, Uncle Seiko makes great stuff. Looks fine also overall!
--

My BB58 today:


----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)

Yet another strap change.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

(BB58, obviously)


----------



## sw00per (Nov 17, 2020)

The more I look at Tudor the more I want one


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 16910289
> 
> (BB58, obviously)


you are lucky fellow as you can get away with those color shoes..........


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

sw00per said:


> The more I look at Tudor the more I want one


need to change your user photo from VC to Tudor.....then you can get one...........


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

bombaywalla said:


> you are lucky fellow as you can get away with those color shoes..........


Gee, thank you, Sir! I love classic English country shoes and boots. Here's a different scene:








(BB58)


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Gee, thank you, Sir! I love classic English country shoes and boots. Here's a different scene:
> View attachment 16910644
> 
> (BB58)


Trickers? I’ve got their stow boot in that same color. They’re massive boots in my size 13 US, but I love them. 









BB red today.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

busch12 said:


> Trickers? I’ve got their stow boot in that same color. They’re massive boots in my size 13 US, but I love them.
> 
> View attachment 16916533
> 
> BB red today.


Yeah! Tricker's! 🍻😎

Have these Bourtons in also in Marron and Espresso and the Stow (the boot variant) in this Acorn and African Kudu. Also love the Burford boots, which I have in Expresso and Black. Apart from diverse RM Williams Craftsman my favourite shoes!

--

Today I got the call and could pick finally up my Pelagos 39:


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Dinner lighting was too good not to snap a pic. My fiancé thinks I’m a weirdo. Excellent service and atmosphere, painfully average cuisine.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah! Tricker's! 🍻😎
> 
> Have these Bourtons in also in Marron and Espresso and the Stow (the boot variant) in this Acorn and African Kudu. Also love the Burford boots, which I have in Expresso and Black. Apart from diverse RM Williams Craftsman my favourite shoes!
> 
> ...


Congratulations! As an owner of BB58 blue and a Sub, I would love to hear your thoughts on the Pelagos 39.

edit: I see your comments on the 39mm Pelagos thread


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Timecheck with my BB58:









--


G4_Chrono said:


> Congratulations! As an owner of BB58 blue and a Sub, I would love to hear your thoughts on the Pelagos 39.
> 
> edit: I see your comments on the 39mm Pelagos thread


P.S.: @G4_Chrono 
There are so many posts there and you certainly have seen the most relevant already, however here's one a bit older after I had seen it at the AD, but my opinion hasn't changed with the Pelagos 39 now here with me:  #931


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Back wearing the 58


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Manu Balasree (Nov 22, 2013)

Blackbay 41 on Everest rubber strap


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## stupops (Jan 6, 2019)

My first Tudor arrived today.
I think I got a bargain at £1900 including box plus all the papers papers and ebay certification cards. It was serviced 18 months ago as well. 
To say I love it is an understatement.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

stupops said:


> My first Tudor arrived today.
> I think I got a bargain at £1900 including box plus all the papers papers and ebay certification cards. It was serviced 18 months ago as well.
> To say I love it is an understatement.
> 
> View attachment 16934153


Yes it is a beauty and I think a bit of a bargain too. Well done!

A 41mm on OEM leather? You could try Forstner or Uncle for some nice steel bracelet options.


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## hodge31 (Mar 31, 2016)

Fall vibes !


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Black Bay 36…. Love it.


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Also been loving my Black Bay 58. Picked this one up in 2020. Been an awesome watch.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Black Bay 58


----------



## stupops (Jan 6, 2019)

G4_Chrono said:


> Yes it is a beauty and I think a bit of a bargain too. Well done!
> 
> A 41mm on OEM leather? You could try Forstner or Uncle for some nice steel bracelet options.


Yeah, I think I am going to keep it on leather. I might try and find a brown/gold to match the face.
I have a Miltat super jubilee on my mini turtle which I love.
I'm selling my Sumo on the bay of e which I am looking to sell to part fund a cheap Superocean that I have my eye on from a local second hand store. 
Plan is that those two will be my steel bracelet watches and this can be my old mans vintage look!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful scene, I wished I'd be there! ✨


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

stupops said:


> Yeah, I think I am going to keep it on leather. I might try and find a brown/gold to match the face.
> I have a Miltat super jubilee on my mini turtle which I love.
> I'm selling my Sumo on the bay of e which I am looking to sell to part fund a cheap Superocean that I have my eye on from a local second hand store.
> Plan is that those two will be my steel bracelet watches and this can be my old mans vintage look!


A black Isofrane or nato really makes the dial pop on these. My favorite combos for sure.

If you have the wrist for it I truly think the BB41 is one of the best values in watchmaking on the used market. What you get is unrivaled at the $2-2.5k range.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Both made for the great outdoors


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My Asia Oyster wasn't really what this beauty deserves, so I finally got the Ranger bracelet for my BB58 to make it a full quality package.


----------



## es335 (Oct 10, 2007)

oldfatherthames said:


> No strap change. 🤡
> View attachment 16903842
> 
> (BB58)


Which bracelet is that?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

es335 said:


> Which bracelet is that?


 #4,195


----------



## Tsportmat (May 11, 2012)

..


----------



## ToolWatchMaster (9 mo ago)

I would have branded this the Ranger Pro, but Tudor disagree. So it belongs in this thread.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Here's my BB58 & the Ranger bracelet with polished details to make it look as if they were made for each other:


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Here's my BB58 & the Ranger bracelet with polished details to make it look as if they were made for each other:
> View attachment 16958337
> 
> View attachment 16958339
> ...


Oh my, that is awesome. Thats the solution


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16959808


That looks great Dan!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

els4 said:


> That looks great Dan!


Thank you, sir!
dP


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

BB GMT


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Still sporting this ridiculously comfortable combo.
dP


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Found this combo on a random Google search so I had to pick it up. This burgundy Erika's originals strap is the most comfortable my black bay has ever felt.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

🎹 Blue in Green 🎺








BB58 w/ Ranger bracelet


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

BB58 w/ Ranger bracelet


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 16968397
> 
> BB58 w/ Ranger bracelet


Your pictures are incredible, do you have an Instagram by any chance?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

pojo1806 said:


> Your pictures are incredible, do you have an Instagram by any chance?


Thank you so much for your appreciation! 🌞

I have one, but I'm inactive for years. I started it when I had more watches and wanted to give something back to great people I 'met' with small manufacturers, but as I wore my old Sub all the time and became tired of flipping, I focussed on a minimal stock. And I found it too time consuming anyway. It's here: makespictures

This is my trio:








14060M - BB58 - SRP775


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you so much for your appreciation! 🌞
> 
> I have one, but I'm inactive for years. I started it when I had more watches and wanted to give something back to great people I 'met' with small manufacturers, but as I wore my old Sub all the time and became tired of flipping, I focussed on a minimal stock. And I found it too time consuming anyway. It's here: makespictures
> 
> ...


Amazing shots, you should consider posting to your Instagram still even with your small collection. 

Very nice trio, I’m currently saving for the blue BB58. 😁


----------



## ToolWatchMaster (9 mo ago)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Brand new Tudor BB58 with a hair near the 5 marker. Driving to the store to exchange it tomorrow, originally ordered online. 😟


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

pojo1806 said:


> Very nice trio, I’m currently saving for the blue BB58. 😁





pojo1806 said:


> Brand new Tudor BB58 with a hair near the 5 marker. Driving to the store to exchange it tomorrow, originally ordered online. 😟
> View attachment 16974893


Aha, there it is! I wish I could save money as fast as you. 🤡 Congratulations, mate!👊


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Aha, there it is! I wish I could save money as fast as you. 🤡 Congratulations, mate!👊


I’d been saving for a while, so far the experience has been disappointing! Hopefully feel better once I get a hair free watch today!


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

pojo1806 said:


> I’d been saving for a while, so far the experience has been disappointing! Hopefully feel better once I get a hair free watch today!


Any updates? I'd love to see just as high-resolution photo as before, but without the hair.


----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> Rubber? Or bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 16819222
> 
> View attachment 16819221


Or leather:


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

BB58 w/ Ranger bracelet


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

Back to black 😎


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

And already on grey


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## vnguyen (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## mattw84 (Mar 5, 2015)

I no longer have this particular Black Bay, but I’ve always loved this macro shot of the dial and the 🌹. Have a great weekend!


----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

BB58 w/ Ranger bracelet


----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## x29Saab (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Have a great weekend, everybody! 🍵








BB58 w/ Ranger bracelet


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## toade (Dec 15, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16995059


Like it with that blue nato!!


----------



## toade (Dec 15, 2009)

Patina coming along nicely!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

toade said:


> Like it with that blue nato!!


Thanks! It's a Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato, ridiculously comfortable to boot.
dP


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

BB58


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## GreatScot4224 (5 mo ago)

I’m new to the family, this is my first Tudor and first entry into the luxury watch world in general!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

BB58


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Sunday with the pro


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

Smocking a cigarette near a candle... outside...


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

New acquisition. First Tudor! Man, I love this watch!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

BB58


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Have a great weekend, Gentlemen! 🌞








BB58


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Out and about with the pro


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## rainmkr26 (Jan 18, 2018)

BB36 for turkey day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## NPV (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## hzanic (2 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## BigFatFred (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## godfrey19 (Aug 30, 2018)

Here’s a quote from A Closer Look at the Tudor Black Bay 36 that provides history on the Black Bay line. One company’s opinion, but always interested in the history of a watch brand. Black Bay is a gem!

While that may have been the end of the Tudor Submariner, its essence and influence is still very much felt today, thanks to Tudor’s current most popular range. First introduced in 2012, the Tudor Black Bay is a collection that consists of luxury diver’s watches inspired by the Tudor Submariner. Its main concept revolves around combining sporty and vintage aesthetics with modern-day elements and functions. More importantly, this range also serves as a tribute to the different milestones and breakthroughs that came with the Tudor Submariner, from 1954 to 1995.


----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)

Blue Bay 58'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

BB Pro


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

BB58


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Gentlemen, I wish you a Merry Christmas! 🎅✨


----------



## sooster (21 d ago)

Wishing it was warm here again!


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

3 years old last week


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Pro


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 17099683
> 
> BB58


It has been a few weeks now, I wonder if you are still happy with the Ranger bracelet set up? (I am thinking of it myself)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

G4_Chrono said:


> It has been a few weeks now, I wonder if you are still happy with the Ranger bracelet set up? (I am thinking of it myself)


Absolutely, I love it. For me the Ranger bracelet has made the BB58 a totally perfect watch, there's nothing left I would wish for with it.

My 'issue' with my stock bracelet is, that there is too much going on. The step tapering, the contrasting lines from the metal fittings and the high gloss polishing of the flanks. I don't mind the rivets, but in many lighting conditions they reflect more prominent than the flanks - like pinheads. That bracelet is quite sexy, but for my blue BB58, which has a plainer design than the black BB58, I prefer the classic, discreet Oyster style. Probably I'm just too spoiled by my Sub habit.

Visually I prefer the stock clasp, as it's even thinner, but the T-Fit clasp is as thin and small as it gets given the construction. And I want to note, that I find it in no way thick, it's just a nitpicking comment. Great thing about this clasp is that it's not as long as the T-Fit on the Pelagos 39 (due to it's diver's extension).
While I could do with an easy link extension - and I do with my Sub - I very appreciate the extra comfort of the greater range to adjust. In my metropolis I often use a bike and tightening the bracelet in almost no time is just great, especially in summer, when no long sleeves are 'holding' the watch.

Wearing comfort on the wrist is just like the default bracelet, the step-tapering has no effect on that as it is too minimal.

--

New picture:


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Same but different. Left GMT borrowed for a few days.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Ready to go:








- BB58 -


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Happy New Year, Gentlemen! 🌞








- BB58 -


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ToolWatchMaster (9 mo ago)

Happy New Year! Excuse the huge reflection, but I wasn't setting my watch the wrong time to get the shot again!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Slept with it on.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## hzanic (2 mo ago)

bluesy


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

- BB58 -


----------



## watchman94 (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't have any photos yet but I will be sure to post some soon but I just got my hands on a Heritage Tudor BB58. I sold my Tudor Pepsi to get it and I couldn't be happier. The GMT was nice but just too big for wrist. I have to say the 39mm is perfect for me!


----------



## shiam_85 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## watchman94 (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is finally a pic of this beaut!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Ready to go:
> View attachment 17122804
> 
> - BB58 -


Nice boots too


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)




----------

